# Post Your Most Hilarious Moments In Animal Crossing New Leaf



## ForgottenT

HeYo. I though it would be fun if we all posted some of the hilarious things that happens in animal crossing.
I?ll go first.


Oh the irony xD


----------



## MadCake

I don't have a screenshot, but in my GC game, Ursula, a villager in my town, Had me deliver something to Kody.
I couldn't find him anywhere, And when I saved and came back a day later, He was 5 steps away from my house.


----------



## evilonion

Yesterday, Naomi suggested that I check on Caroline because she is sick. T&T was closed for the night so I couldn't buy medicine, but I went to check on her anyway. Sure enough, she's sick. I talk to her, and she exclaims about my bee sting then proceeds to hand over some medicine so that I could take care of it. I just handed it back so she could get better!


----------



## Demeter

In the town before I reset, this gorrila, Hans, built his house right in front of mine. One day I talked to him near his house and he said "Please stop staring at my house while I"m standing right here!" 

He knew I wanted it gone o.o


----------



## ForgottenT

BEST GHOST STORY EVER!

lol wut?

Awkward...


- - - Post Merge - - -



evilonion said:


> Yesterday, Naomi suggested that I check on Caroline because she is sick. T&T was closed for the night so I couldn't buy medicine, but I went to check on her anyway. Sure enough, she's sick. I talk to her, and she exclaims about my bee sting then proceeds to hand over some medicine so that I could take care of it. I just handed it back so she could get better!



lol, that?s hilarious xD


----------



## Aurora

I made a thread I was so angry... but thinking about it now it's hilarious. Read here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?72315-Housing-can-get-so-frustrating!


----------



## ForgottenT

Aurora said:


> I made a thread I was so angry... but thinking about it now it's hilarious. Read here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?72315-Housing-can-get-so-frustrating!



You should go talk to Katrina the fortune teller ;D


----------



## Julie

Thanks, Biskit. Means a lot...


----------



## keybug55

I love it when this happens:

Villager: Oh, yay thanks for that. Here you go a (furniture item)

Same Villager: I want to redecorate... Can I have a piece of furniture?

Me: *hands back furniture*

Villager: Thank you so much <3


----------



## ForgottenT

Julie said:


> View attachment 6419
> 
> View attachment 6420
> 
> Thanks, Biskit. Means a lot...



That?s just.. PERFECT xD
I wish I had a trash can.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

These are all _hilarious!_  Here's what happened to me...
Elmer: "Maddie, I need you to deliver this to Alice.  She left it at my house."
Me: "Okay!"
~Finds Alice, gives it to her~
Alice:  "Oh!  My super toilet!  I thought I lost this...And it was at Elmer's?  Thank you, Madison!"
XD
Another time, I came in Alice's house and she was sitting on the toilet.


----------



## Farobi

So my villager Fuchsia and I arranged a time to meet at her house. I kept talking her onto selling me one of her stuff, but unfortunately, everything that I want are not for sale. So i just bought a random scallop shell (i dont exactly remember though) and placed on re-tail. The moment i stopped talking to Reese, Fuschia arrived and bought her scallop shell again (probably 200 bells more)! XD


----------



## ForgottenT

Madison123 said:


> These are all _hilarious!_  Here's what happened to me...
> Elmer: "Maddie, I need you to deliver this to Alice.  She left it at my house."
> Me: "Okay!"
> ~Finds Alice, gives it to her~
> Alice:  "Oh!  My super toilet!  I thought I lost this...And it was at Elmer's?  Thank you, Madison!"
> XD
> Another time, I came in Alice's house and she was sitting on the toilet.



lol xD

I wish I had a Super Toilet!

- - - Post Merge - - -


Spoiler



















I *choose "it?s you Bangle*"


----------



## Stevey Queen




----------



## ForgottenT

LoveMcQueen said:


> View attachment 6421View attachment 6422View attachment 6423View attachment 6424View attachment 6425



The last one T_T


----------



## Birdy

Because it has too many pictures, my funniest moment was on my day three of ACNL. The pictures are at the bottom of this post:
http://wollemitownacnl.blogspot.com.au/2013/06/thrice.html A hilarious conversation between Biskit and Freckles.


----------



## Beanie

I could post a screenshot later...but Marina replaced her bed with that big ocean fish thing O_O .... I guess she'd rather have a novelty item/giant fish tank than a bed and I thought that was pretty funny haha.


----------



## NanamiKo

I was talking with Sly and he told me he saw two of my villagers hanging out so he told them ?whats up lovebirds? and they started to laugh. He told me he is really akward around them.


----------



## ForgottenT

Birdy said:


> Because it has too many pictures, my funniest moment was on my day three of ACNL. The pictures are at the bottom of this post:
> http://wollemitownacnl.blogspot.com.au/2013/06/thrice.html A hilarious conversation between Biskit and Freckles.



Just put them in a spoiler 
just type 



Spoiler



[/SPOILER   ]
without spaces between /SPOILER and ]


----------



## Peachk33n

LoveMcQueen said:


> View attachment 6421View attachment 6422View attachment 6423View attachment 6424View attachment 6425




ooooooooooomg those are priceless! The skeleton one and Tangy are the best XD

I opened someones closet once and it said "what has been seen cannot be unseen" LOL


----------



## ForgottenT

NanamiKo said:


> I was talking with Sly and he told me he saw two of my villagers hanging out so he told them “whats up lovebirds” and they started to laugh. He told me he is really akward around them.



Prince said the same thing, just about other villagers, I wish the villagers had more stuff to say.


----------



## ForgottenT

They?re all funny, I hope people will post more fun stuff, I sure will when something happens ^^


----------



## NinjanaMin

GODDAMNIT LIONEL!!!!!


----------



## ForgottenT

NinjanaMin said:


> View attachment 6478View attachment 6479
> 
> GODDAMNIT LIONEL!!!!!



lol xD


----------



## Chris

Well, Tiffany, now that you mention it...


----------



## Robert Plant

Goes to Jay's house.

Lays in his bed.

Jay doesn't mind.


----------



## Feraligator

You're pushing your boundaries, mosquito.


----------



## littlepinksnail

: (


----------



## Ritsukachu

I'm sorry?
Pitfalls....D<
That you are Zell....that you are.
I just think of those goat remixes.


----------



## Joey

I didn't take a screenshot but Tangy was in my campsite and she said, I had a taste of a Lakeside orange so I just had to come here. She said something like that.


----------



## Coolio15

Today Puddles asked me to deliver a package to Deirdre...
Who was right next to her, looking at us while we were talking XD


----------



## Julie

No I own a 3DS and Animal Crossing for no real reason.


----------



## Nekoboi

Finding out I'm a bellpincher when I'm always broke because of paying off my house loans and town projects.XD


----------



## ForgottenT

Julie said:


> View attachment 6506
> 
> No I own a 3DS and Animal Crossing for no real reason.



 you have Bangle too, she?s so amazing, xD


----------



## BellGreen

When Tortimer talks about "space-age vidya games" us kids and teens play :-(


----------



## Stevey Queen

Axew said:


> You're pushing your boundaries, mosquito.
> View attachment 6492



How are you standing on your bench?


----------



## ForgottenT

LoveMcQueen said:


> How are you standing on your bench?



Probably a glitch if you get hit by a mosquito, I have seen people standing in the middle of lakes too when they get stung.


----------



## Kate86

One of my neighbors is Flora, the Pink Ostrich. I like to visit her house because she has the Lovely Phone, which you can use to dial a free fortune-telling service (and thereby find out what your lucky item is for the day). The problem is Flora is, like, NEVER at home. 

So the other night I find her outside wandering around the Town Square. I go up to her and start a conversation hoping to get invited to her house. No invite. So I talk to her again. And again. And again. And again and again and again. I don't know how many times I talked to her but I think I broke her because she said she needed some "alone time" to "think." And then she spent the rest of the night walking around slowly rubbing her chin/beak with her wing, a perplexed expression on her face, stopping occasionally with a thought bubble above her head that just said "...."


----------



## XTheLancerX

Phoebe said 

"So... How do you like your taters?" and the options were something like "French Fried" "Baked" "Mashed" or "Potatoes are yucky!" I was just like... Wtf...


----------



## hijessicarose

I just think this is so hilarious. Kiki is standing over to my left. Her face is priceless.


----------



## violetneko

The villagers finally notice that I time travel 
"Hey, I heard a rumor about you. That you're kind of a time traveler?" XD

Also, there was a Zebra Turkeyfish next to a huge-shadow fish in the evening during a thunderstorm. Was it a Coelacanth? I will never know, as the Zebra Turkeyfish took the bait right before I was to bring it out to recast XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

violetneko said:


> The villagers finally notice that I time travel
> "Hey, I heard a rumor about you. That you're kind of a time traveler?" XD
> 
> Also, there was a Zebra Turkeyfish next to a huge-shadow fish in the evening during a thunderstorm. Was it a Coelacanth? I will never know, as the Zebra Turkeyfish took the bait right before I was to bring it out to recast XD



Wow, bummer about the coelacanth...if it was one.  I wouldn't have laughed...I would have cried! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kate86 said:


> One of my neighbors is Flora, the Pink Ostrich. I like to visit her house because she has the Lovely Phone, which you can use to dial a free fortune-telling service (and thereby find out what your lucky item is for the day). The problem is Flora is, like, NEVER at home.
> 
> So the other night I find her outside wandering around the Town Square. I go up to her and start a conversation hoping to get invited to her house. No invite. So I talk to her again. And again. And again. And again and again and again. I don't know how many times I talked to her but I think I broke her because she said she needed some "alone time" to "think." And then she spent the rest of the night walking around slowly rubbing her chin/beak with her wing, a perplexed expression on her face, stopping occasionally with a thought bubble above her head that just said "...."



Really?  I never knew you could use the phone like that!  Did LinandKo mention it?  Sorry, I hardly remember any of their video information since I watched them all before the release date. :/  It wasn't very wise!


----------



## majnin

Well yesterday T Bone asked for a shirt so I gave him the Fresh Tee. I went into Re Tail today and the fresh tee was up for sale! Then T Bone asked me for another shirt so I bought the fresh tee and gave it back to him haha.


----------



## SliceAndDice

Mitzi told me just yesterday that she was about to write a poem about a handkerchief... Made me laugh out loud.  She is such an Artist! xD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

SliceAndDice said:


> Mitzi told me just yesterday that she was about to write a poem about a handkerchief... Made me laugh out loud.  She is such an Artist! xD



Haha, I love when they say that!   Some villagers can do the silliest things.  The dialogue is really redundant though.


----------



## ForgottenT

violetneko said:


> The villagers finally notice that I time travel
> "Hey, I heard a rumor about you. That you're kind of a time traveler?" XD
> 
> Also, there was a Zebra Turkeyfish next to a huge-shadow fish in the evening during a thunderstorm. Was it a Coelacanth? I will never know, as the Zebra Turkeyfish took the bait right before I was to bring it out to recast XD



Probably a Sea or Black Bass xD
I can?t find any Coelacanth, no matter how much I try, all the big shadows are ALWAYS a bass for me lol


----------



## Lyyam

I'm loving these posts xD Wish something funny would happen in my village :|


----------



## AllisonCypress

This may not be my funniest, but here it is...
So, one time I picked a flea off of Tangy, and she was like, "Don't tell Penelope!"
And guess what?  Penelope was right there! XD


----------



## ForgottenT

What else did Timmy and Tommy tell her?


----------



## Snow

There have been a lot but #1 probably still has to be Tommy Nook trying to sell me a Cowhide Rug....in front of Patty. 


#soawkward


----------



## Bulbadragon

I have both Francine and Puddles in my town. Apparently, Francine hates Puddles' guts. One day I was talking to her and she repeatedly called Puddles a "he" in one part of the conversation (which I think is a typo). A few days later, Francine was at my house and was talking about how big my sofa was (weird, but okay) and she said it must've been nice when others were over, as long as I wasn't having that Puddles over.


----------



## Red Ribbon

For anyone wondering, I managed to catch both.


----------



## Rorelorelei

This just made me laugh for some reason...


----------



## Brittany

I couldn't stop laughing when my villagers said these things to me:


----------



## MojoRisin

I don't know if it's already been mentioned, but *Kapp'n* is all I have to say.


----------



## Wychglade

Biskit gave me a 'clean' mouldy shirt. I think our opinions of clean are different...


----------



## GhulehGirl

Most hilarious moments..hmm....well, for one when it's stormy and you're character keep slipping. I lost count of how many times Rhya slipped and face planted the ground XD Even on the island away from the storm she kept doing it!


----------



## Chris

Brittany said:


> I couldn't stop laughing when my villagers said these things to me:
> View attachment 6824



This is brilliant! xD


----------



## SliceAndDice

Brittany said:


> I couldn't stop laughing when my villagers said these things to me:
> View attachment 6824View attachment 6825



These made me laugh. Especially the second one. So cute. 

I have something new about Mitzi (She seems to be the slightly crazy one in my town =D). After her great poem about a handkerchief, she wants to write a book. My Character is supposed to be the Hero, with her best friend Henry, who also lives in my town, fighting the evil villain Orange... Guess because I was having some Oranges in my inventory. xD


----------



## Kiwi

Doc wanted to give me something because we're good friends and the item reminded him of me... : D
He gave me a mop.
... What was even funnier was that my character had bed/hat hair xD


----------



## ForgottenT

Snow said:


> There have been a lot but #1 probably still has to be Tommy Nook trying to sell me a Cowhide Rug....in front of Patty.
> 
> View attachment 6811
> #soawkward



LOL xD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

ForgottenT said:


> LOL xD



I know, right?!  That one is hilarious...I feel so bad for Patty. :3


----------



## Brittany

littlepinksnail said:


> View attachment 6493
> : (



This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## violetneko

Today, Kyle comes in randomly. I talk to him, and he gives me the Tower of Pisa! XD


----------



## Jinglefruit

I really, really wish the tree wasn't in the way here! 




For those of you don't know - Miss not old enough to be a mother Mathilda is:



You can lie about your age all you want Mathilda. The truth with rear it's head straight out of your pouch.


----------



## ForgottenT

I was talking with Rosie, and I had my watering can in my hand, and she asked if I was watering flowers, and I said yes, then she said that I?m the most gentlemanly person in my town, while she was saying that Peck was looking at us, and as soon as she said the thing about gentleman and the heart emotion he took his watering can out, that was hilarious lol.


----------



## Thunder

I didn't manage to get a screenshot of it, but awhile back Benjamin made a remark about me reminding him of a urinal.


----------



## ForgottenT

Thunder said:


> I didn't manage to get a screenshot of it, but awhile back Benjamin made a remark about me reminding him of a urinal.



lol


----------



## Dandie

Thunder said:


> I didn't manage to get a screenshot of it, but awhile back Benjamin made a remark about me reminding him of a urinal.


XD

A few days ago, I got a time capsule from Angus, and I opened it. I didn't talk to him, and the next day, I got a bee sting. That same day, I talked to him, and he said, "Hello, Melody. Did you bury that time capsule?" I chose 'Actually...' "What? You OPENED IT! The next time you do this, you'll pay!" I pressed A. "Melody! You're eye! Here have some medicine!"
I think it's funny how he was really mad at me, and then gave me medicine.


----------



## Chris

I made Keaton's day by letting him call me... by my name. xD


----------



## Jarrad

Probably when Kapp'n released gas on a boat trip... (I kid you not)


----------



## RedNoverian

I have two instances:

The first is one of the times I encountered Katrina. She told me to prevent impending disaster I needed "cute bottoms". I laughed for like ever over that.

The second one just happened. Penelope asked me to deliver something to Erik. When he opened it, he was so excited to see that it was a men's toilet and said something like "she knows me so well!"


----------



## Byngo

Speaking of Katrina, I have a pretty good one. 

About a week ago, Katrina told me that there was impending doom regarding my health, and I needed to wear shorts to prevent it. Too bad it isn't like that irl. ;-;


----------



## Jinglefruit

RedNoverian said:


> I have two instances:
> 
> The first is one of the times I encountered Katrina. She told me to prevent impending disaster I needed "cute bottoms". I laughed for like ever over that.
> 
> The second one just happened. Penelope asked me to deliver something to Erik. When he opened it, he was so excited to see that it was a men's toilet and said something like "she knows me so well!"



I think everyone needs cute bottoms in their life. It's just a given really. I had 'Ornate bottoms' come up before and inhaled my cereal because of it.


----------



## baroqueout

Pretty much my favorite thing in this game is when I'm playing hide-and-seek and the villagers hide behind their own houses.







Find better hiding spots, nerds. Ahaha.


----------



## Niya

sry guize am i interupt sumthin


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Niya said:


> sry guize am i interupt sumthin



I've had something similar happen before...Shep's face looked like it was part of a tree. D:


----------



## Eirrinn

Niya said:


> sry guize am i interupt sumthin



Omg niya don't look


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Eirrinn said:


> Omg niya don't look



Haha! XD


----------



## Gumball

. XD thats pretty funny!


----------



## Mint

Maybe this? ^

There was also that time where we got a friend's villager, Octavian, to fuse with a tree.


----------



## Eirrinn

Marina came over to my house and I led her upstairs...and then she saw my collection of octopi. Let's just say she won't be talking to me anytime soon.


----------



## MistyWater

Gumball said:


> View attachment 7279. XD thats pretty funny!


That _is_ pretty funny! I would love to do that to Diva!


----------



## Mausriel

HA!


----------



## Niya

Gumball said:


> View attachment 7279. XD thats pretty funny!



I'm dying.


----------



## Isabella

Mint said:


> View attachment 7280View attachment 7281
> Maybe this? ^
> 
> There was also that time where we got a friend's villager, Octavian, to fuse with a tree.



LOLOL. that is too funny.


----------



## radical6

idk if this happened to everyone but it was the bugoff and there was a darner dragonfly flying around and there were 3 or 2 of them slowly crouching towards it and i pretty much ran in and caught it and they all clapped


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MistyWater said:


> That _is_ pretty funny! I would love to do that to Diva!



I know, right?  I find that one really funny. XD
There's always someone bringing this thread back to the front page.   I love looking at all of the hilarious photos everyone has to share!  It would be full in no time if there was actually a website where you could post these.  "www.hilariousnewleaf.com" XD


----------



## Ilona

The funniest thing I have seen on New Leaf was one of the loading videos. My villager Phil fell into a pitfall! I've never seen a villager do that before so it took me by surprise.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ilona said:


> The funniest thing I have seen on New Leaf was one of the loading videos. My villager Phil fell into a pitfall! I've never seen a villager do that before so it took me by surprise.



Oh!  That reminds me!
One time I was talking to Phineas and he was giving me a badge.  Then Agnes came walking by...and guess what was right in front of her?  Yep, she fell in a pitfall seed right then! XD  I would've talked to her but by the time I was done with Phineas she had already managed to flip out of the pitfall's trap.


----------



## Dandie

Could I put your guy's hilarious moments on my website? I want to add a "Hilarious Moments" section. I'm still working on it.


----------



## Chris

Melody said:


> Could I put your guy's hilarious moments on my website? I want to add a "Hilarious Moments" section. I'm still working on it.



I imagine people will be okay with this as long as they are credited (e.g. with 'by [hyperlinked-username-here] @ TBT').


----------



## Dandie

Yeah, I was thinking about that.


----------



## Coolio15

This isn't my personal one but I saw it somewhere and thought it was perfect

Very...arousing XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another one 

WARNING: VIEWER DISCRETION ADVISED



Credit goes to Nightmare Bruce on Tumblr


----------



## Brrittanyy

Coolio15 said:


> This isn't my personal one but I saw it somewhere and thought it was perfect
> View attachment 7365
> Very...arousing XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Another one
> 
> WARNING: VIEWER DISCRETION ADVISED
> 
> View attachment 7366



 hahahaha! too funny!


----------



## CoincidentalMadness

All of this thread...XDDDDD LOLz

I can't stop thinking of the fact where all of my villagers in my town began crowding at the only bridge, and then some of them start to get mad for some reason. Not sure if I need another bridge or that they just seem to like to get mad at that bridge. xDDD


----------



## jamesflin

"Okay, if I see one more patch of dirt... OH, THAT'S IT!"


I think I figured out who is planting all of those pitfalls...


----------



## ForgottenT

Melody said:


> Could I put your guy's hilarious moments on my website? I want to add a "Hilarious Moments" section. I'm still working on it.



I don?t have any problems with it, you can use the ones I uploaded, and I think the other people should be just fine with it too, or they would not post it 
Just remember to link to the people who posted it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jamesflin said:


> "Okay, if I see one more patch of dirt... OH, THAT'S IT!"
> View attachment 7369
> 
> I think I figured out who is planting all of those pitfalls...
> View attachment 7370
> View attachment 7371



The last one is too perfect xD


----------



## Coolio15

Melody said:


> Could I put your guy's hilarious moments on my website? I want to add a "Hilarious Moments" section. I'm still working on it.


Totally onboard with this! As long as you credit Nightmare bruce on Tumblr


----------



## NinjaNin

One time I fell into a pit fall trap and I just saw Chops one of the villagers i hate just walk away in the corner of my vision with a shovel in his hand. 

Another time i was with a friend and we we're playing together but she kept on tripping it was the funniest thing in the world i kid you not. 

One last thing was when I was in my complete frog costume and visiting a friends club Lol. Said friend had a frog villager who was dancing there and we ended up doing the booty dance together ( me and the frog. ) It was quite fun and hilarious.


----------



## Lisha

Apple's so cute in my game:

She's confused here, lol.






I don't get how she's holding it.





Um... ; u;





LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL:


----------



## Robert Plant

I was at the Bug-Off and I caugh a birdwing butterfly in front of Jacques.

He was shocked. Shame I didn't took a photo.


----------



## JellyBeans

I can't think of one that's hilarious, but I've got one funny one I can remember.

I was walking along, I walked in front of Snake, and he did that exclamation thing. I talked to him, and while I was talking Pango walked up behind us. Snake told me he had walked all over town and now he was so tired that he couldn't go and find Pango. So I accepted, turned around, gave the present to Pango, then went back to Snake. He said Thanks, I would of collapsed if I had to do it (Something like that) then walked off. 2 minutes later I found him on the other side of town. He could be bothered to turn 90 degrees, but he could walk all the way from the beach to the train station...Ok... I wish I had a screenshot.


----------



## Thunder

...I think I'm gonna need to buy my villagers some door locks.


----------



## JellyBeans

Thunder said:


> ...I think I'm gonna need to buy my villagers some door locks.



XD that's hilarious. Door locks should so be a PWP XD


----------



## SliceAndDice

Thunder said:


> ...I think I'm gonna need to buy my villagers some door locks.



Oh my God! This is priceless! X`D


----------



## Scribbler397

ForgottenT said:


> HeYo. I though it would be fun if we all posted some of the hilarious things that happens in animal crossing.
> I?ll go first.
> View attachment 6403View attachment 6404
> Oh the irony xD



I had a villager say that too. I think it is funny when Gulliver says "You wouldn't abandon a poor, manly seagull like me"


----------



## ForgottenT

Thunder said:


> ...I think I'm gonna need to buy my villagers some door locks.



Wauw! xD


----------



## ditto

Caught a arapamia close to trees with fruit on the ground and full pockets.threw it back and there was nothing I could do about it,wouldnt let me swap. on City Folk.


----------



## Rayna

I love to change my Villagers slogans to weird things 
so recently I changed Fauna's to Twerrrrrrrrk and the other day she said 

"Sunday mornings just make me want to dance, Twerrrrrk"

x'D


----------



## ForgottenT

Rayna said:


> I love to change my Villagers slogans to weird things
> so recently I changed Fauna's to Twerrrrrrrrk and the other day she said
> 
> "Sunday mornings just make me want to dance, Twerrrrrk"
> 
> x'D



Nice


----------



## kcrojas777

Gumball said:


> View attachment 7279. XD thats pretty funny!


*
I ABOUT DIED!*


----------



## Jinglefruit

Rayna said:


> I love to change my Villagers slogans to weird things
> so recently I changed Fauna's to Twerrrrrrrrk and the other day she said
> 
> "Sunday mornings just make me want to dance, Twerrrrrk"
> 
> x'D



homg, I set Mathilda's catchphrase to TWERK before. Though the only real amusement that bought me was meeting her in Club LOL. xP


----------



## superheroantics

One time I had a couple people over and one of them just started digging holes, next thing I know every single empty spot in my town has a hole.


We also tried doing it another person's town but didn't get very far, heh.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Wow, all of these are really funny!  The one with Isabelle...and Marina...everything is hilarious! XD
I don't mind having my posts on tumblr either, as long as I receive full credit for them!


----------



## PikaSweet

ForgottenT said:


> That?s just.. PERFECT xD
> I wish I had a trash can.



i can give you one 

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlepinksnail said:


> View attachment 6493
> : (



lol


----------



## PikaSweet

cant remember this that well but when i talked to one of my villagers and was holding the axe 
they said some thing like they tought i was going to chase them with it and chop them with the axe!
it was soooo funny, btw i thnk it was Jacques who said that


----------



## ForgottenT

PikaSweet said:


> i can give you one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> lol



It?s fine I got one now, thanks anyways ^^


----------



## PikaSweet

broccolo just said that " if i nab a big fish , im gonna rub it in every ones faces" ik its not that funny but the thing is broccolo 
you're not gonna  catch any thing because you cant .....

- - - Post Merge - - -



ForgottenT said:


> It?s fine I got one now, thanks anyways ^^



just trying to be helpful


----------



## spot0127

Coolio15 said:


> Today Puddles asked me to deliver a package to Deirdre...
> Who was right next to her, looking at us while we were talking XD



I had the same thing happen to me, except it was Tipper and Klaus. I as like "......he's right there! Do it yourself"


----------



## Lurrdoc

I usually change my villagers' phrases to desserts or foods, but I had Freya sayin' sweetie for awhile. Turns out it got to Puck and he started calling me sweetie. Yeah, no, sorry Puck. Isabelle is comin' with the soap soon.

I also had a friend over at my town and he kept tripping a lot. He got coffee from my cafe and I told him to run to see if he'd fall and it literally splashed all over the ground. We were cracking up on skype. He literally spilled his coffee.


----------



## Sean4

SHE'S GOT ME CORNERED. ****.

Don't worry revenge was made.


----------



## ForgottenT

Lurrdoc said:


> I usually change my villagers' phrases to desserts or foods, but I had Freya sayin' sweetie for awhile. *Turns out it got to Puck and he started calling me sweetie. Yeah, no, sorry Puck. Isabelle is comin' with the soap soon.*
> .



LOL
do your friendship with the villager go down if you report them to Isabelle?
Because I got Ruby and I love her catchphrase "li?l ears"
but she decided to copy Ribbots Catchphrase which I set to Robo, she changed the day after she moved in, probably around a week or 2 ago, and she have not asked me about changing it since, I talk to her multiple times every day ._.


----------



## Lurrdoc

ForgottenT said:


> LOL
> do your friendship with the villager go down if you report them to Isabelle?
> Because I got Ruby and I love her catchphrase "li?l ears"
> but she decided to copy Ribbots Catchphrase which I set to Robo, she changed the day after she moved in, probably around a week or 2 ago, and she have not asked me about changing it since, I talk to her multiple times every day ._.



I'm not sure. I'm not that close with Puck. 
Keep at it, one of these days she'll ask you!


----------



## superheroantics

PikaSweet said:


> cant remember this that well but when i talked to one of my villagers and was holding the axe
> they said some thing like they tought i was going to chase them with it and chop them with the axe!
> it was soooo funny, btw i thnk it was Jacques who said that


----------



## Eirrinn

superheroantics said:


> View attachment 7618



Omg xd


----------



## ForgottenT

Lurrdoc said:


> I'm not sure. I'm not that close with Puck.
> Keep at it, one of these days she'll ask you!



I hope


----------



## natsu34

Bob ask my to hand a present to Cookie and inside the present was a lucky gold cat and cookie gave an othe lucky gold cat.
Weird right


----------



## Merelfantasy

The one time Amelia bought my birdhouse in Re-tail.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Unfortunately i didnt get a screenshot, but I had bad luck from katrina, and I was tripping a lot, I managed to faceplant straight into a rock (which turned out to be the money rock, yay!)


----------



## Pachirisu

I didn't get screen shots but this pissed me off at first. So I was talking to Robin and she asked for some furniture for her house. So I ran over to my house (cuz I had some extra furniture I hadn't sold yet.) And grabbed my *Sleek Dresser*. I Then gave it to her and she said "I should really give you something in return. Here have my *Sleek Dresser*!" And I freaking just stared at the screen for a few minutes then started laughing.


----------



## Dandie

Pachirisu said:


> I didn't get screen shots but this pissed me off at first. So I was talking to Robin and she asked for some furniture for her house. So I ran over to my house (cuz I had some extra furniture I hadn't sold yet.) And grabbed my *Sleek Dresser*. I Then gave it to her and she said "I should really give you something in return. Here have my *Sleek Dresser*!" And I freaking just stared at the screen for a few minutes then started laughing.



XD


----------



## ForgottenT

Pachirisu said:


> I didn't get screen shots but this pissed me off at first. So I was talking to Robin and she asked for some furniture for her house. So I ran over to my house (cuz I had some extra furniture I hadn't sold yet.) And grabbed my *Sleek Dresser*. I Then gave it to her and she said "I should really give you something in return. Here have my *Sleek Dresser*!" And I freaking just stared at the screen for a few minutes then started laughing.



lol!


----------



## Rachy

Zell told me he was in a band, and everything was going well until they went 'mainstream' 
Oh no Zell is a hipster


----------



## Beanie

Went in Marina's house once and found her sitting on her toilet >_> Except since she is an octopus her legs are in the bowl but her arms are sticking out...I so badly wish I took a pic of that.


----------



## Pachirisu

Rachy said:


> Zell told me he was in a band, and everything was going well until they went 'mainstream'
> Oh no Zell is a hipster



What wrong with hipsters?


----------



## Rachy

Pachirisu said:


> What wrong with hipsters?




The whole concept is a joke!


----------



## Torakichi25

This.

I almost died.


----------



## Robert Plant

Lily your emotionless assasin.


----------



## Hayate

Bunnie "If I catch a bunch of fish today, I'm going to teach them a synchronized swimming routine!" 
"It's called Happy Calculator Fairies, and at the end, they'll all dance into my tummy! Yummy!"


----------



## keybug55

I wish I could of taken a picture of this. Phoebe was asleep in her house so I woke her up. There was no yawn or anything she just did the shocked expression and said "Giant peach!". I guess she was up late watching movies xD


----------



## Benjamin

I take no credit for this picture, someone showed us it on the IRC a few weeks back-

CLICK HERE CAUSE THE PICTURE FILE IS SO BIG

I guarantee you will laugh, it's hilarious


----------



## ForgottenT

Glaceon said:


> Bunnie "If I catch a bunch of fish today, I'm going to teach them a synchronized swimming routine!"
> "It's called Happy Calculator Fairies, and at the end, they'll all dance into my tummy! Yummy!"



Bangle said that to me too once, lol


----------



## Ilona

I have recently discovered I have magic powers in New Leaf. 

I am Ilona, the amazing Fake Art picker!  I can always pick the fake art fro Rhedd not matter what I do. I never ever ever buy a genuine piece.

One thing that made me smile today was that there was a inflatable paddling pool on offer in Re-Tail. One of my octopus villagers bought it. I just love the idea of him floating around in there!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Ilona use this http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/paintings-works-of-art/ 

Unless you think that's cheating.


----------



## ForgottenT

Ilona said:


> I have recently discovered I have magic powers in New Leaf.
> 
> I am Ilona, the amazing Fake Art picker!  I can always pick the fake art fro Rhedd not matter what I do. I never ever ever buy a genuine piece.
> 
> One thing that made me smile today was that there was a inflatable paddling pool on offer in Re-Tail. One of my octopus villagers bought it. I just love the idea of him floating around in there!



Hilarious xD


----------



## Rachy

*Lazy Elvis*

Elvis, you just plain lazy or plain blind?!


----------



## Marmidotte

Two things: 
- I talk to Sable, she says something along "Oh, with such bright days outside, I find myself making very bright patterns!" I look at what she is working on: a dark green military camo .... errr....

- Rosie is… I talk to her. She asks: "Can you find me a cherry?" - I answer "Sure." I go wandering to look for one. Not having found one yet, I see her with the white thingies indicating she wants to talk to me. She makes a speech, gives me… a cherry… saying  "And remember, I only used it once." ?_? which means, I gave it back, and she was absolutely delighted…


----------



## Lellyna

lol i hate when you buy somthing off a villager and a couple min later there like can i buy that off you.
and when i sell somthing in the re tail they want me to buy it back grrrr


----------



## Dandie

Kappn's talking about his butt. XD


----------



## ForgottenT

This is an old picture. But still funny lol.

Who can say no to a face like that? xD


----------



## JellyBeans

When villagers exclaim and say 'Ooh I want you to have this great [insert furniture name] for being such a great friend!' 5 minutes later 
'Can you find me some new furniture to replace my -----' Talk to them, give back what they gave you 'Ooh! Thanks! Never had one, always wanted one' stuff like that.

Oh, and when they say 'Today is so calm and peaceful, just right for a lovely stroll' 2 seconds later they fall in a pitfall (I wonder how?) 'MY BUTT IS STUCK AND I CAN'T GET OUT! AAARGH'

They crack me up.


----------



## Marceline

Harassing Bunnie from Glaceon's town. LOOK AT HER FACE. >8D 

_Do you come here often?
Hey little Bunnie. You look lost...
Hey, how you doin?
Wanna... go back to my town?_

Dammit I sound so creepy. I'm a good person I swear


----------



## Hayate

Marceline said:


> View attachment 8068
> 
> Harassing Bunnie from Glaceon's town. LOOK AT HER FACE. >8D
> 
> _Do you come here often?
> Hey little Bunnie. You look lost...
> Hey, how you doin?
> Wanna... go back to my town?_
> 
> Dammit I sound so creepy. I'm a good person I swear


YOU SHALL NOT TAKE MY BUNNIE


----------



## Marceline

Glaceon said:


> YOU SHALL NOT TAKE MY BUNNIE



I'll frighten her into moving to my town. I'll bring my umbrella with me every time I visit. She'll think Aincrad is cursed with ghosts. *-*


----------



## Hayate

Marceline said:


> I'll frighten her into moving to my town. I'll bring my umbrella with me every time I visit. She'll think Aincrad is cursed with ghosts. *-*


You are now banned from my town... FOREVER!


----------



## Marceline

Glaceon said:


> You are now banned from my town... FOREVER!



You can't ban me! I'll break into your village! D:<


----------



## Pachirisu

god i can't get my screenshots uploaded correctly so poo. 
Well any way I was talking to drift and he happened to call me a _'ladybro'_. I cracked up at that. He was like _'I thought if this ladybro was in charge, Nova is in good hands!'_ lol. 
Then I talked to him again later in the day and he said I had a _'Rosy glow'_ and that I must be working._ (Did he say I was sweaty?) _ 
Then me and drift were talking _(once again)_ and he sneezed in my face and said _'Nothing like a good sunlight sneeze to wake you up.'_

So Drift is fun to talk to. xD


----------



## ForgottenT

Marceline said:


> View attachment 8068
> 
> Harassing Bunnie from Glaceon's town. LOOK AT HER FACE. >8D
> 
> _Do you come here often?
> Hey little Bunnie. You look lost...
> Hey, how you doin?
> Wanna... go back to my town?_
> 
> Dammit I sound so creepy. I'm a good person I swear



D:


----------



## Burymyconviction

Today I had Tangy ask me for an orange and I nearly died out of pure laughter. Should have screenshot it!


----------



## Wingsy

I gotta say, a funny and sweet moment for me was when I went to Margie's home for a visit.  I really liked her turntable and tried to buy it but she wouldn't let me.  Then when I'm out and walking around my town Margie runs up to me. She wanted me to have a turntable!  After another visit I saw she still had hers so it's like she ran out and bought me one because she knew I liked hers.  8D  Such a sweetie. <3


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

jamesflin said:


> "Okay, if I see one more patch of dirt... OH, THAT'S IT!"
> View attachment 7369
> 
> I think I figured out who is planting all of those pitfalls...
> View attachment 7370
> View attachment 7371


This is old, but it just cracked me up. XD


----------



## Zerokii

One day I started up the game to find Pinky on the start screen. Que the soft small town music as she gracefully falls into the nearest pitfall and the Animal Crossing title appears before her. Watched as she got out fuming and stomped around, the soft title music still going. Such a peaceful slow-going game. ^^


----------



## ForgottenT

Zerokii said:


> One day I started up the game to find Pinky on the start screen. Que the soft small town music as she gracefully falls into the nearest pitfall and the Animal Crossing title appears before her. Watched as she got out fuming and stomped around, the soft title music still going. Such a peaceful slow-going game. ^^



roflmao xD


----------



## natsu34

I did not got screen shots because of laughing. Kapp farted in the middle of his song then he said he gotta becarful with that.


----------



## violetneko

Oh Kyle XD Always use your inside voice in the museum!



I fall in a pitfall, and Saharah's genuinely concerned for me XD


----------



## jenikinz

Scoot has left my town but left me with this memory...he was very much in awe of my Rococo bed LOL



- - - Post Merge - - -

and I love Bangle!!



- - - Post Merge - - -

one more...I love Chadder!


----------



## Lisha




----------



## Robert Plant

Lisha said:


>



Kid Cat and Ankha make such a great couple.


----------



## natsu34

Does this sounds familiar:


----------



## ChaosKitten

Marina on her toilet. She seems quite chipper for someone who was just walked in on while doing her business!


----------



## natsu34

I was so surprised





You to


----------



## idiotcurl

So around the time I first got New Leaf, I ended up getting a phone booth. I kept it until Cyrus woke up, only to find that I could not customize it(I wanted to make it blue for reasons). So I got rid of the phone booth, since I couldn't think of any other reason to keep it. I can't remember if I put it up for sale, sent it in a letter, or what, but eventually Naomi got her hooves on it.

Then, last week, she pestered me at least daily to buy it from her. I kept on saying no, because, you know, there was a reason why I didn't want it. Finally, she gave up and gave it to me for free as a "token of our friendship" or something like that. I put it up for sale at Re-Tail. Yesterday while selling some bugs to Reese, Naomi walked into the store. She took two steps into the store, got the little surprised expression and walked right over to the phone booth. 

And that's when I decided that Naomi was a little bit on the stupid side.


----------



## Dandie

idiotcurl said:


> So around the time I first got New Leaf, I ended up getting a phone booth. I kept it until Cyrus woke up, only to find that I could not customize it(I wanted to make it blue for reasons). So I got rid of the phone booth, since I couldn't think of any other reason to keep it. I can't remember if I put it up for sale, sent it in a letter, or what, but eventually Naomi got her hooves on it.
> 
> Then, last week, she pestered me at least daily to buy it from her. I kept on saying no, because, you know, there was a reason why I didn't want it. Finally, she gave up and gave it to me for free as a "token of our friendship" or something like that. I put it up for sale at Re-Tail. Yesterday while selling some bugs to Reese, Naomi walked into the store. She took two steps into the store, got the little surprised expression and walked right over to the phone booth.
> 
> And that's when I decided that Naomi was a little bit on the stupid side.



XD so stupid.


----------



## violetneko

idiotcurl said:


> So around the time I first got New Leaf, I ended up getting a phone booth. I kept it until Cyrus woke up, only to find that I could not customize it(I wanted to make it blue for reasons). So I got rid of the phone booth, since I couldn't think of any other reason to keep it. I can't remember if I put it up for sale, sent it in a letter, or what, but eventually Naomi got her hooves on it.
> 
> Then, last week, she pestered me at least daily to buy it from her. I kept on saying no, because, you know, there was a reason why I didn't want it. Finally, she gave up and gave it to me for free as a "token of our friendship" or something like that. I put it up for sale at Re-Tail. Yesterday while selling some bugs to Reese, Naomi walked into the store. She took two steps into the store, got the little surprised expression and walked right over to the phone booth.
> 
> And that's when I decided that Naomi was a little bit on the stupid side.



C'mon Cyrus, we should be able to make it blue! D:<
XD


----------



## ForgottenT

idiotcurl said:


> So around the time I first got New Leaf, I ended up getting a phone booth. I kept it until Cyrus woke up, only to find that I could not customize it(I wanted to make it blue for reasons). So I got rid of the phone booth, since I couldn't think of any other reason to keep it. I can't remember if I put it up for sale, sent it in a letter, or what, but eventually Naomi got her hooves on it.
> 
> Then, last week, she pestered me at least daily to buy it from her. I kept on saying no, because, you know, there was a reason why I didn't want it. Finally, she gave up and gave it to me for free as a "token of our friendship" or something like that. I put it up for sale at Re-Tail. Yesterday while selling some bugs to Reese, Naomi walked into the store. She took two steps into the store, got the little surprised expression and walked right over to the phone booth.
> 
> And that's when I decided that Naomi was a little bit on the stupid side.



I am the doctor, and I approve of the blue phone booth idea.
Nintendo why must you do this?!
or not do this I should probably say lol


----------



## Farobi

idiotcurl said:


> So around the time I first got New Leaf, I ended up getting a phone booth. I kept it until Cyrus woke up, only to find that I could not customize it(I wanted to make it blue for reasons). So I got rid of the phone booth, since I couldn't think of any other reason to keep it. I can't remember if I put it up for sale, sent it in a letter, or what, but eventually Naomi got her hooves on it.
> 
> Then, last week, she pestered me at least daily to buy it from her. I kept on saying no, because, you know, there was a reason why I didn't want it. Finally, she gave up and gave it to me for free as a "token of our friendship" or something like that. I put it up for sale at Re-Tail. Yesterday while selling some bugs to Reese, Naomi walked into the store. She took two steps into the store, got the little surprised expression and walked right over to the phone booth.
> 
> And that's when I decided that Naomi was a little bit on the stupid side.



im the fourth consecutive commentor on this, but this little story made me giggle.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Didn't get a pic as it was on the lower screen but;

Winnie: What do you think of when I say the word, Citadel? [my town name]
Options: 'Tennis', 'You, Winnie', 'Tim Foo Yung'

I have no idea what Tim Foo Yung entails, but I can certainly say it is not what I think of, when I think of my town. It's not something I've ever thought.


----------



## animalbosing

So I keep talking to Deena and she tries to sell me this blue vase for 2000 bells and i was like no way, that's expensive, and she feels sad about it. later in the day i talk to her again, and then she offers me this blue vase for free.

and i was like wtf i almost got scammed by my own neighbor


----------



## Stitched

I noticed my character had a little bit of a tan this morning.  I spent the day putting down paths.  My character is now a different ethnicity. 
This means I have to walk around with an umbrella for the next few days... sigh....

I also gave a Blue Vase to Frita for her birthday, only to have her walk up to me the next day and say, "I'm getting tired of this Blue Vase I have..."  
THANKS, FRIEND.


----------



## violetneko

Kyle comes over for a scheduled visit; everything goes fine; he leaves. 1 min later he comes back. He said he was in the neighborhood and wanted to stop by. He gave me a house plant, stays a bit, then leaves. So far he's the only one to randomly visit.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Wolfgang just randomly gave me a shell that I posted to him yesterday. He also said that he bought it himself. How ungrateful.


----------



## Orange

Today Shari wanted to buy a Napoleonfish from me for 12000 bells. Seemed like a good deal to me, so I sold it to her. 
A few hours later she said she was looking for something new to put in her house. I started looking through my stuff and found a backyard pool. Then I went to her house and I gave it. She immediately put it in her room, replacing it with the Napoleonfish which she gave back to me. So I went to ReTail to sell the Napoleonfish, again.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Orange said:


> Today Shari wanted to buy a Napoleonfish from me for 12000 bells. Seemed like a good deal to me, so I sold it to her.
> A few hours later she said she was looking for something new to put in her house. I started looking through my stuff and found a backyard pool. Then I went to her house and I gave it. She immediately put it in her room, replacing it with the Napoleonfish which she gave back to me. So I went to ReTail to sell the Napoleonfish, again.



Speaking of Napoleonfish, I got one for Anabelle today, since she asked...(it took almost an hour to find one, by the way,) and guess what I got as an awesome gift in return?
A plant.


----------



## Orange

Madison123 said:


> Speaking of Napoleonfish, I got one for Anabelle today, since she asked...(it took almost an hour to find one, by the way,) and guess what I got as an awesome gift in return?
> A plant.


Haha, I remember Broffina suggesting to trade my shark for her toilet. It didn't seem like a fair trade to me though.


----------



## Marmidotte

idiotcurl said:


> (I wanted to make it blue for reasons).


Had the same idea, saw it did not work, still kept the booth and am adding British and DW things to my rooms... ^^;

I do not know if it counts, but: I am Swiss, from the country of banks, watches and... Cheese! All right? Now, Sahara mugs me to redo my decoration, and puts... a cheese floor and cheese wall in my main room *facepalms* And adds something about "being totally me"... errrrr.... ^^;


----------



## Jarachi29

I went to Ankha's house to celebrate her birthday. I didn't really have anything to give her, so I gave her a white lily. Ankha told me how it was one of the best gifts that she's EVER received. The following day I saw that same white lily up for sale in Re-Tail.


----------



## Robert Plant

Suave_Spencer said:


> Wolfgang just randomly gave me a shell that I posted to him yesterday. He also said that he bought it himself. How ungrateful.



Wolfgang is a troll.


----------



## ForgottenT

Jarachi29 said:


> I went to Ankha's house to celebrate her birthday. I didn't really have anything to give her, so I gave her a white lily. Ankha told me how it was one of the best gifts that she's EVER received. The following day I saw that same white lily up for sale in Re-Tail.



Wtf xD


----------



## Dandie

A few days ago I got a veritgo tee from Mott. The next day, he asked me for a shirt. I gave him the vertigo tee. Today there was a vertigo tee in Re Tail. XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Melody said:


> A few days ago I got a veritgo tee from Mott. The next day, he asked me for a shirt. I gave him the vertigo tee. Today there was a vertigo tee in Re Tail. XD



Haha...I suppose the villagers don't know sometimes!


----------



## Atalie

I couldn't screen shot it, but this is more of a cute story?
In my town, Gwen had been sick for some time, and I had been delivering medicine to her. Right before I went to the Nook Bros, I decided to shake some trees. My reflexes weren't fast enough and I got stung by bees. I just thought, w/e, I'll reload after I deliver this medicine.

So I buy it and go to Gwen's house. When she sees me she freaks out like, "WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE! You poor thing, have some medicine!"

"Uh... thanks Gwen? Here's some medicine for your cold..?" Haha, Gwen's a cutie, it made me love her.


----------



## ForgottenT

Atalie said:


> I couldn't screen shot it, but this is more of a cute story?
> In my town, Gwen had been sick for some time, and I had been delivering medicine to her. Right before I went to the Nook Bros, I decided to shake some trees. My reflexes weren't fast enough and I got stung by bees. I just thought, w/e, I'll reload after I deliver this medicine.
> 
> So I buy it and go to Gwen's house. When she sees me she freaks out like, "WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR FACE! You poor thing, have some medicine!"
> 
> "Uh... thanks Gwen? Here's some medicine for your cold..?" Haha, Gwen's a cutie, it made me love her.



That is cute :3
This seems to happen to a lot of people, gladly none of my villagers have been sick yet ^^


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I don't know why everyone in my town is so sleepy and obsessed with junk food...


----------



## ForgottenT

ShinyYoshi said:


> I don't know why everyone in my town is so sleepy and obsessed with junk food...
> View attachment 8545
> 
> View attachment 8546



LOL xD


----------



## jenikinz

Ruby asked me to go get Hamphrey today because she said she was forgetting something but maybe she would remember if I brought him over...this is what transpired:


----------



## Byngo

I did not get a screen-shot, but... Tonight, Mallary asked me to deliver something to Apple; Apple was literally right behind Mallary when she asked me to deliver this item.


----------



## Aux10

Some funny fortunes I've come across.


That awkward moment when his house is the one in the top right corner of the screen. I mean seriously, it's right there!


----------



## violetneko

This convo with Chief:


----------



## Th3 Mayor

In my old town, Tammy was telling me a rumor that Tutu wrestled a bear, after that she said, "I wonder if it was done with bear hands." Tutu is a bear villager


----------



## ForgottenT

jenikinz said:


> Ruby asked me to go get Hamphrey today because she said she was forgetting something but maybe she would remember if I brought him over...this is what transpired:
> 
> View attachment 8630View attachment 8631View attachment 8632View attachment 8633View attachment 8634



That?s hilarious, so funny xD


----------



## radical6

i was catching a flea off of deena and then i didn't see the tarantula so it was waiting to bite me as i caught the flea and once the chat window ended i got knocked out ):


----------



## violetneko

nanami said:


> i was catching a flea off of deena and then i didn't see the tarantula so it was waiting to bite me as i caught the flea and once the chat window ended i got knocked out ):



Aw, that sucks X'3


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Today I found Patty and Kidd chatting. Patty's nose was going straight through Kidd's, so it was kind of creepy...


----------



## Michelangelo

I has hysterical. She's sitting on the toilet with no problem with me inside her house. lol


----------



## Kurisu1701

Spoiler:  Shep's Dilemma









Poor guy. XD
I also enjoyed that Pancetti was the only girl not on his list.


----------



## MistyWater

Okay... I was just tidying up my house a bit cause it's cluttered and seconds later Tutu comes in unexpectedly somehow _knowing_ I was cleaning up, saying something like 'were you cleaning up your house expecting to see me?'. That really surprised me. Was she reading my mind or what?! Freaky... But at the same time funny!


----------



## Dandie

When Tommy said:


> A men's toilet,
> a fine item, yes?


XD


----------



## mooferz

Skye just had to wear the kid's smock.


----------



## Dandie

mooferz said:


> Skye just had to wear the kid's smock.



XD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

Agghhh Mitzi scared the crap out of me DX. You know how villagers sometimes start to run but will stop to look at bugs? Well Mitzi started to do her little dash, but a butterfly started to fly around her so she was running while looking at it. Then it stated to fly OVER her while she was running and her head slowly kept rolling backwards to see the butterfly and... Oh god... I wish I had a screenshot of how horrifying she looked. I couldn't breathe XD


----------



## link.windwaker

littlepinksnail said:


> View attachment 6493
> : (



this is prob my favorite one LOL i don't know why I just found it so funny!


----------



## Peach Toadstool

Oh my.


----------



## TeddysMama711

Ankha gave me a present to give to Klaus. Since I hate Klaus, I decided to open it (and try it on, it was a shirt, I hated it) before I gave it to him. After doing so, he yelled at me......and I went back to Ankha, told her I delivered it, and this is what she said:






I couldn't stop laughing lmao


----------



## ForgottenT

TeddysMama711 said:


> Ankha gave me a present to give to Klaus. Since I hate Klaus, I decided to open it (and try it on, it was a shirt, I hated it) before I gave it to him. After doing so, he yelled at me......and I went back to Ankha, told her I delivered it, and this is what she said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing lmao




Awkward... lol


----------



## imalittleteapot

I don't have a picture, but one time, I got a gift from a villlager. He sent this upon moving out. The letter was all nice, talking about what a good friend I was; it even came with a gift. I'm thinking to myself, "what a nice guy! too bad he moved out." It was all wonderful until found out what the present was... a men's toilet. Being a girl, I was slightly offended..

And there was another time, when I was using a megaphone and I said "hey douchecanoe!" I actually got a response from a villager. I suppose you're the douchecanoe, then! I can't remember who it was though.


----------



## WeiMoote

Amandapanda said:


> View attachment 9041
> 
> Oh my.



Did he send him carrots, when he asked for chips?


----------



## Nineflower

I had an awkward moment today when I discovered the town jock, Cousteau, had done the impossible and made it to the top of the falls. The questions I had were, did he swim or jump to get up there? And why did he have a shovel?!


----------



## Mary

Nineflower said:


> I had an awkward moment today when I discovered the town jock, Cousteau, had done the impossible and made it to the top of the falls. The questions I had were, did he swim or jump to get up there? And why did he have a shovel?!
> 
> View attachment 9354
> View attachment 9355
> View attachment 9357


You just made my day.


----------



## ForgottenT

Nineflower said:


> I had an awkward moment today when I discovered the town jock, Cousteau, had done the impossible and made it to the top of the falls. The questions I had were, did he swim or jump to get up there? And why did he have a shovel?!
> 
> View attachment 9354
> View attachment 9355
> View attachment 9357



He?s a wizard!


----------



## Mary

ForgottenT said:


> He?s a wizard!



With a shovel?


----------



## ForgottenT

Mary said:


> With a shovel?



That?s the newest model. o_o
It?s a Nimbus 9000


----------



## Nineflower

ForgottenT said:


> That?s the newest model. o_o
> It?s a Nimbus 9000



Cousteau is a little frog full of surprises and possibly Houdini... the last two times I've played Hide-and-seek, I haven't found him. Now since the recent event, I suppose I should've checked atop the waterfall, hmm.... that little cheater.


----------



## Fjoora

My dad was playing his game the other day, and when he was celebrating a community project.  He noticed the ceremony had one villager short, but low and behold, Dotty was hanging out on the inaccessible cliff at the edge of the map.  She just chilled out there for awhile with her fishing rod staring blankly back at the village with a sense of longing.


----------



## Shiny Star

Jesirawr said:


> My dad was playing his game the other day, and when he was celebrating a community project.  He noticed the ceremony had one villager short, but low and behold, Dotty was hanging out on the inaccessible cliff at the edge of the map.  She just chilled out there for awhile with her fishing rod staring blankly back at the village with a sense of longing.


I'm not going to lie. That is hilarious! XD

Once Pudge told me to deliver something to Rocco then I saw Rocco walking in the background...


----------



## Fjoora

Keaton has developed quite the reputation in my town.
If you're swapnote friends with me, I'm sure you know lol!


----------



## kindakooky

I dropped by Freckles' house the other and discovered she has a paddling pool, complete with rubber ducky, in there... considering Freckles is a duck, a found that quite funny/cute.


----------



## dillybar99

Julie said:


> View attachment 6419
> 
> View attachment 6420
> 
> Thanks, Biskit. Means a lot...



Oh my god I'm dying


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

dillybar99 said:


> Oh my god I'm dying



I laughed and farted when I looked at this. My eyes are watery, that's so funny!


----------



## ForgottenT

Jesirawr said:


> View attachment 9359
> Keaton has developed quite the reputation in my town.
> If you're swapnote friends with me, I'm sure you know lol!



Woah. xD


----------



## jenikinz

Here is a large assorment of amusing things:


----------



## jenikinz

and more:






Chadder seems to be the ladies man...


----------



## jenikinz

and yet more:


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I think Charlise is a little obsessed with Stitches...


----------



## Chloe10899

Beanie said:


> Went in Marina's house once and found her sitting on her toilet >_> Except since she is an octopus her legs are in the bowl but her arms are sticking out...I so badly wish I took a pic of that.



Hipsters are mainstream X)
DAMNIT I REPLIED TO THE WRONG PERSON!


----------



## BellGreen

ShinyYoshi said:


> I think Charlise is a little obsessed with Stitches...
> 
> View attachment 9562
> View attachment 9563
> 
> View attachment 9565
> 
> View attachment 9564


The last one made me laugh lol


----------



## ForgottenT

ShinyYoshi said:


> I think Charlise is a little obsessed with Stitches...
> 
> View attachment 9562
> View attachment 9563
> 
> View attachment 9565
> 
> View attachment 9564



I love it xD


----------



## whereiskellie

A lot of the things uchi villagers say are hilarious. My favorite though comes from a peppy:


----------



## Ritsukachu

You don't say.

When I did the crying emotion, she laughed at me...

Thank you?


----------



## ForgottenT

Ritsukachu said:


> View attachment 9614
> You don't say.
> View attachment 9617
> When I did the crying emotion, she laughed at me...
> View attachment 9618
> Thank you?



LOL the second image is hilarious!!!


----------



## Ritsukachu

ForgottenT said:


> LOL the second image is hilarious!!!



It's actually really sad xD I did it with a couple others, and anything sad or depressing she laughed in my face.


----------



## ForgottenT

Ritsukachu said:


> It's actually really sad xD I did it with a couple others, and anything sad or depressing she laughed in my face.



It is, but for some reason I laugh when I see Phyllis face like that lol xD


----------



## Sun

1) Got a letter from Bob that said "this is all the rage in Japan, thought you might like it, Bryant" or something like that.
I opened it up and it was Western fence.  
I found that really funny for some reason, even though I am from America and love Japanese stuff haha.

2) Was in my Emporium with Blue Bear.  Talked to her and she mentioned Timmy (or Tommy, whichever one is on the 1st floor) and said that he looked very similar to "the worker on the 2nd floor".  She then called them clones instead of brothers LOL


----------



## Lurrdoc

I admit. I did laugh.




Bonus//


----------



## ForgottenT

Lurrdoc said:


> I admit. I did laugh.
> 
> View attachment 9619
> 
> Bonus//
> 
> View attachment 9620



Poor Coco xD


----------



## ForgottenT

Damn double post glitch D:


----------



## Touko

I don't have a pic of this moment because it shocked me when it happened, but I was just walking around with my to-go coffee and then next thing I know, I tripped over the cliff and my coffee just splattered everywhere.

I DIDN'T GET TO HAVE A SIP


----------



## georgeshair

I love all these, they are so funny! I hope Chadder visits my campsite - I want him to move in!


----------



## Marceline

▌▌✖ ▌​



I am such a bad person for giving him that catchphrase. It makes everything he says sound wrong. xD



Will you be quiet Diana, my house is under construction D:
​
✖ ▌​


----------



## Dizzi Paradise

Sylvia was on the "run out of town on a rail" list until this happened:



OK Sylvia, you're a bit early for International Talk Like a Pirate Day (September 19th) but for this you can stay.  For a while, anyway.


----------



## Dandie

Dizzi Paradise said:


> Sylvia was on the "run out of town on a rail" list until this happened:
> 
> View attachment 9626
> 
> OK Sylvia, you're a bit early for International Talk Like a Pirate Day (September 19th) but for this you can stay.  For a while, anyway.



XD
Angus did that the other day, it was hilarious.


----------



## irisubunny




----------



## beffa

i have a few but recent ones are;

when nobody turned up to my ceremony (isabelle is delusional)


or when me and @Jon were doing emoticons at each other and this happened...


----------



## BungoTheElf

So I gave a fish to Julian..


----------



## Mayor Nook

I found some old pictures from July with me drowning, falling off a cliff, and Bluebear moving in from New York.


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut

Gulliver...? I mean, he's 'kind of' hilarious.


----------



## Lisha

We were trying to do the spinny emote thing at the same time and this happened:


----------



## Dandie

Mayor Nook said:


> I found some old pictures from July with me drowning, falling off a cliff, and Bluebear moving in from New York.
> 
> View attachment 9657View attachment 9658View attachment 9659View attachment 9660



How did you do that?
O.O


----------



## Fjoora

Touko said:


> I don't have a pic of this moment because it shocked me when it happened, but I was just walking around with my to-go coffee and then next thing I know, I tripped over the cliff and my coffee just splattered everywhere.
> 
> I DIDN'T GET TO HAVE A SIP



Same happened to me when I had a balloon in my hand.
Don't hold things when you're having a bad luck day!!
I don't want to know what happens if you're holding an axe!


----------



## Zaphod

These were very funny.


----------



## Mayor Nook

Melody said:


> How did you do that?
> O.O



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGoiznIIj0o


----------



## Jessa

*Funny*

The Exorcism of Wendy =O


Claudia NO! just no.. 

Why! =[ 

Had to Take a Major Dump


----------



## TeddysMama711




----------



## Niya

Biskit called me muffin top.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I laughed at choice B.


----------



## Cardboardo




----------



## mrreow

Tell me that doesn't look like a toilet on Truffles table. This whole time, I thought it was a toilet.
I kept thinking to myself, "How do you even sit on that.. Who in their right mind would put that on top of a table."

I find out today, that it was a rice cooker the whole time. Felt pretty dumb, but I was relieved that she didn't have a toilet on display like that.


----------



## BellGreen

█⌦♫​KK Gumbo was playing in my home and I was looking at my wardrobe. As soon as it reached the disc-scratch, I couldn't move! But it was just Savannah randomly visiting. It literally made me freak out.​♫⌫█​


----------



## Ade4265

The truth.


----------



## BellGreen

Ade4265 said:


> The truth.
> View attachment 9719



█⌦♫​Now they decide to tell you. Very funny, Lopez! :3
I remember Savannah told me about The Diabolical Apple. Not to mention Reiko Ninomiya, part of the localization team of New Leaf, also was on the localization team for Prof. Layton and the Diabolical Box. I found that pretty cool!​♫⌫█​


----------



## Farobi

Jessa said:


> The Exorcism of Wendy =O
> View attachment 9692



Rip...

_how did you do this though_


----------



## Touko

Eunice, bad news, there has already been an idea similar to yours that has been made into a game called Animal Crossing: Wild World.


----------



## BellGreen

█⌦♫​I hope that one day, the animals will mention a Wii U version or at least hint it, lol!​♫⌫█​


----------



## DJStarstryker

I tend to get laughs from the crazy stuff my villagers give me. They're like "Hey, thanks for the apple! I should thank you. Have my toilet!" Sometimes, I'm not sure if they're really thanking me or not.


----------



## Corduroy

DJStarstryker said:


> I tend to get laughs from the crazy stuff my villagers give me. They're like "Hey, thanks for the apple! I should thank you. Have my toilet!" Sometimes, I'm not sure if they're really thanking me or not.



i know right?
they're like "thanks for the rare fossil you just gave me.. hey, you look like you need a shower! take mine!"
i'm like
what are you saying
do i stink
or something ;c


----------



## MistyWater

Corduroy said:


> i know right?
> they're like "thanks for the rare fossil you just gave me.. hey, you look like you need a shower! take mine!"
> i'm like
> what are you saying
> do i stink
> or something ;c


Guess swimming in the ocean isn't enough...


----------



## Jessa

Farobi said:


> Rip...
> 
> _how did you do this though_



Just a lucky glitch I suppose... 
She is always hanging out at the beach at night. 
I always thought it was kinda weird lol. She's gotta be possessed by something.


----------



## Smile Dog

What.


----------



## Dandie

Smile Dog said:


> What.
> View attachment 9744



Iggly's face. XD


----------



## Cobby

Spoiler: I sat down on a bench to drink my coffee and was bitten by a mosquito:




*Just standing on the bench, i'm such a rebel!*​





Spoiler: Umm... Cooper, I don't think anyone lost that...




(The Mushroom...)​


----------



## Touko

> Spoiler: Umm... Cooper, I don't think anyone lost that...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9750
> (The Mushroom...)​



Dat mushroom, I lost it ages ago! D:


----------



## Midgetsc

Is that a brown pitfall seed behind Cooper? o.o


----------



## Cobby

Midgetsc said:


> Is that a brown pitfall seed behind Cooper? o.o



Its called a Tricky pitfall seed, I have no idea what's so special about it...

EDIT: It says in the AC WIKIA that the Tricky Pitfall creates a smaller burial mark, making it less visible for victims!

EDIT THE SECOND: TheCreeperHugz posted its use as I was editing, he said it first!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Midgetsc said:


> Is that a brown pitfall seed behind Cooper? o.o



Its a tricky pitfall. It has a smaller crack in the ground, making  it harder to notice.


----------



## Touko

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Its a tricky pitfall. It has a smaller crack in the ground, making  it harder to notice.



That's evil.


----------



## Midgetsc

...My life is complete.

HEY, ANYBODY SELLING TRICKY PITFALLS?


----------



## ForgottenT

Midgetsc said:


> ...My life is complete.
> 
> HEY, ANYBODY SELLING TRICKY PITFALLS?



D:


----------



## chriss

I'd ship it.


----------



## Touko

chriss said:


> I'd ship it.
> 
> View attachment 9797
> 
> View attachment 9799
> 
> View attachment 9800
> 
> View attachment 9796



Hamphrey and Erik...?
ishipit


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Omg, these are so funny! XD  I have a few pictures too...

^Ow!  He punched me!

...The trees around the leaf bug disappeared, so this was in all my pictures XD

And sorry if the quality is bad, these were taken on my phone :/

Oh, okay...for some reason the pics are below?  Anyway, Mott asked me to take a picture of him, so I did...CHEESE! XD
Hmm, the next one was a glitch thing.  As you *might* be able to tell my foot is going into the stone. XD
...And the scorpion!  I managed to catch that the night of the first Fireworks Show, so that's kind of cool! 

Haha, I hope y'all like the pictures 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ahhh!  THE OTHERS ARE NOT UPLOADING D:  Oh well, I can explain them. :/
So one of them was a picture of Zell fishing..._over the edge of the cliff._  HOW DOES HE DOOO IT?  I mean, isn't the beach right there? O.O
Another one was of Isabelle saying "I'm glad I have someone to watch the fireworks with!"  (During the Fireworks Festival.)  I took a picture because I thought it was really cute...I love you too, Isabelle, as a Secretary. 
I hope you guys like the pictures that I managed to upload...I shouldn't have done so many!  Aha, the computer just doesn't want to work with me! >.<
By the way, all of the uploaded pictures were taken in August :3


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Bam sent me a letter today saying:
"I'm not sure what to do. Someone in town is calling me "sweet cheeks." Is that a compliment, or have I been attracting bees lately?"


----------



## ForgottenT

Suave_Spencer said:


> Bam sent me a letter today saying:
> "I'm not sure what to do. Someone in town is calling me "sweet cheeks." Is that a compliment, or have I been attracting bees lately?"



I think it?s a compliment, I hope.. Maybe... Might be...


----------



## Sleepy

Pashmina recently told me an intense story about how she grew to love Dubstep at the tender age of 7.

I have had many funny encounters in my New Leaf town. I took pictures (over a thousand O_O) But I can't remember them all!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Today I got a letter from Anabelle and noticed something...I couldn't take a picture and I accidently threw away the letter (I remembered right after it would be good for this thread).  Anyway, Anabelle made a writing mistake!   She wrote a word and ended the sentence with a period, and then wrote "I," but there was no space between the period and the letter I.  Does that make sense at all? >.<  To make it simple, she forgot a space that should've been there.
I think I'm better at editing virtual characters' papers than my own. XD


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

chriss said:


> I'd ship it.
> 
> View attachment 9797
> 
> View attachment 9799
> 
> View attachment 9800
> 
> View attachment 9796



Hamphrik 
Or Erphrey?


----------



## Cobby

BUT THATS TOO MUCH EFFORT!!!


(Thats Puddles in the background)​


----------



## JellyBeans

Mint and Rodney were standing near the river, close to a white lily I had planted. Rodney then planted a white lily next to mine. Rodney turned away to face Mint. She walked towards the lily, can in hand. She watered the flower. Then they both walked away in opposite directions.


----------



## ForestRabbit

Tortimer said I could "party hard" at the Island.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Haha, these are so funny.
My turn:
Rocket, a gorilla, said she looked like a WALKING STICK. For those of you who know her, she's way off the line there.
Also, Zucker had Rudy's catchphrase "mush." He said it was lame, but Rudy was walking right next to him, hearing every word. I hope they didn't fight after that, haha...


----------



## Chris

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Rocket, a gorilla, said she looked like a WALKING STICK. For those of you who know her, *she's way off the line there.*


Aw, be nice! She might just be insecure about her appearance (I would be if I were her)!


----------



## ForgottenT

I wanna revive this, I hope people have something funny to share :3


----------



## Farobi

I pushed Pancetti around because I want her to be angry. I then saved after a few seconds to access my alt character to visit KK Slider. The main screen showed Pancetti, who is still angry! xD


----------



## Coolio15

Here are some things that happened in my town for the past week..



Soleil is finally figuring it out 0_0

...XD

And you thought your smug was a ladies man!


----------



## Marceline

▌▌✖ ▌​



No Wolfgang please :'c​
✖ ▌​


----------



## ForgottenT

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> View attachment 10344
> 
> No Wolfgang please :'c​
> ✖ ▌​



What the... o______o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coolio15 said:


> Here are some things that happened in my town for the past week..
> View attachment 10339
> View attachment 10340
> Soleil is finally figuring it out 0_0
> View attachment 10341
> ...XD
> View attachment 10342
> And you thought your smug was a ladies man!



LOL xD


----------



## Xanatos




----------



## deardeer

from the way Bertha looks at you in the first image, pretty sure she's trying to impress you by insulting Drago in the second



like


"this is ma momenttt"


----------



## Xanatos

deardeer said:


> from the way Bertha looks at you in the first image, pretty sure she's trying to impress you by insulting Drago in the second



Ha...Awkward. In my canon, Bertha's a bit special. She's exhibited much derpiness over time.

And I've taken to smacking her with hammers now to drive her out of town.


----------



## franza

Gumball said:


> View attachment 7279. XD thats pretty funny!



LOL xD


----------



## Cheshire Cat

I just got a letter from bones, he said he is mailing me the scent of the barbecue sauce from his dinner. :/

also the other day Kody challanged my pet coelocanth to a fight.


----------



## Xanatos

Cheshire Cat said:


> also the other day Kody challanged my pet coelocanth to a fight.



He can do that?

I just saw Kody off to a new town a week ago...I hope he doesn't try to wrestle any pets.


----------



## Summ3rain

Not 'hilarious', but little Fauna offered to buy my horned Hercules for 21,500 bells! As much as I love her, can't turn down a great deal!


----------



## Absentia

No, Papi, just the wind....


----------



## thunderstar100

This picture I took just shows it all
It's not the funniest, just the weirdest.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

My funniest moment

Moe: Can you deliver this to Bunnie? I'm just to busy to make the delivery
(Bunnie is standing right behind him)
Me: No. ;/


----------



## Krissy.cakes

A villager asked for me to come over, but then said he didn't know where his house was from where we were standing and I needed to lead the way....He was standing right out front of it.. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Zenoah

When Snake wanted to call me Darling.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I was in the Cafe and Phyllis was in there. When I talked to her, the conversation went like this:
Phyllis: "Brewster, I feel like you're the only one who understands me."
Brewster: "............."


----------



## Coolio15

You didn't EXIST 3 years ago!

0_0 um....

XD

Lucky Guess


----------



## beffa

So, this happened today... God damn it, Maple...



This made me laugh a little when he mixed up his words... I regret making him leave ;~;



And I thought this was super cute and funny ^~^ She called him a little kid.


----------



## hanzy

I seriously love Benjamin, he's so adorable! ^^


----------



## Dandie

hanzy said:


> View attachment 10590
> View attachment 10592View attachment 10593View attachment 10594
> 
> I seriously love Benjamin, he's so adorable! ^^



Kabuki heard Benjamin's call XD
he's slowly walking towards you.


----------



## hanzy

Melody said:


> Kabuki heard Benjamin's call XD
> he's slowly walking towards you.



LOL oh yeah!


----------



## violetneko

This made my day. He asked what I cleaned with. It's even funnier since Butch is a dog XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

violetneko said:


> View attachment 10666
> 
> This made my day. He asked what I cleaned with. It's even funnier since Butch is a dog XD



Aw, cute! XD
Oh, and I love the blue furniture in the background!


----------



## violetneko

Madison123 said:


> Aw, cute! XD
> Oh, and I love the blue furniture in the background!



Thanks! They were sapphired :3


----------



## Dandie

Lyle was talking about going to the Able Sister's shop yesterday and this conversation between him and Nook came up:



...I think they had more than sponge cake.


----------



## Soujouki

I don't have screenshots from the experience, but I started my day one morning as usual, except not even two steps from the door I see Keaton the Eagle stepping on the horizon, who promptly proceeds to fall into the _only_ pitfall on the map. He wasn't happy afterwards, but I couldn't stop myself from laughing.


----------



## fierceonigami

I thought Kevin trying to start a fight with my seahorse was pretty funny!











This one can happen for anyone if they donated a piranha but still...!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I have a funny one!  I don't have a picture of it, since I didn't think it really mattered.  It's pretty self explanatory.
Anyway, today I was in Re-Tail, about to sell some fish I had caught, when all of a sudden I hear a "ping!" from a villager in the shop.  After I sell, I see that it's Chow, and I talk to him.  Apparently he saw Shari's Baby Panda, (a gift I gave her, by the way) and says, "Wow, that Baby Panda doesn't look half bad!"  I let him buy it. 
Chow...a villager that is _finally_ among *one* of his own kind. XD


----------



## Dandie

Here's some more!
View attachment 11248
Wow...thanks, Bubbles. Especially because the cherry is my town's fruit.
View attachment 11249
The lost item was Quillson's. Wow.
View attachment 11250
Looks like Nook has some competition.


----------



## goubug89

When Marcie asked me for something good to 'replace' her simple kettle...
I gave her my simple kettle... and she loved it >_<
Next time I went into her house, she had them sitting next to each other- made me a chuckle


----------



## Fudgenuggets

Melody said:


> Lyle was talking about going to the Able Sister's shop yesterday and this conversation between him and Nook came up:
> View attachment 11245
> View attachment 11246
> View attachment 11247
> ...I think they had more than sponge cake.



Lyle x Tom Nook
CANON


----------



## Touko

Fudgenuggets said:


> Lyle x Tom Nook
> CANON



ohgodno


----------



## violetneko

goubug89 said:


> When Marcie asked me for something good to 'replace' her simple kettle...
> I gave her my simple kettle... and she loved it >_<
> Next time I went into her house, she had them sitting next to each other- made me a chuckle



Kabuki was like "I NEED A RAINBOW STAAAAAG!!!" And I'm like, there's one on your table? ^^'


----------



## Heir

When I showed Fang my upstairs room and he said "i don't think anyone can get bored living in here!"

...The room had nothing in it, and I don't think the animals come with sarcasm


----------



## jenikinz

this struck me as funny:


----------



## Cease

He's not even a freakin' lazy personality type


----------



## Neu

Hilarious? It's always hilarious when you got dc-ed whenever you visit someone else town whether it's intentional or not. Like, "One more villager to greet, and then i'll go back home... *resetti pops out* ...lol~"


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Cease said:


> View attachment 11488
> View attachment 11489
> 
> He's not even a freakin' lazy personality type



Ha...at least you bond with him if you give him a perfect one, right?  Unless it's not your native fruit.
That's how I got Shari's Pic...


----------



## Puuhi

Neu said:


> Hilarious? It's always hilarious when you got dc-ed whenever you visit someone else town whether it's intentional or not. Like, "One more villager to greet, and then i'll go back home... *resetti pops out* ...lol~"


Ouch, that happened in my town today, right? If you ever want to visit again just shoot me a PM.


----------



## Kiwi

Cease said:


> View attachment 11488
> View attachment 11489
> 
> He's not even a freakin' lazy personality type



If only there was a villager named 'Adam'...


----------



## Dandie

Um...does anyone else's control panel say this:


because mine does and I can't find the post, and it's stuck in my control panel.


----------



## georgeshair

Katt asked me to catch a horned bug for her, so I agreed. There was a horned dynastid on a tree. As I walked up to it, Katt wandered across my path holding a net! She then stopped in front of the tree and I had to wait for her to move before I could catch the bug. I was thinking, 'catch it yourself, you lazy thing!'

After that, Rolf asked me to give a present to Klaus, so I did. It was a beaded tee. Klaus said it wasn't his thing, but I said try it on anyway. He did so and we both agreed it didn't suit him. He said that now he knows what Rolf really thinks of him! He gave me a durian but wasn't happy about the top. Rolf didn't seem too bothered when I told him what happened, though.


----------



## Pixlplume

One of the things I find quite amusing is when the villagers ask you what "animal" you think they are.
When I told Muffy that she was a sheep, she seemed surprised: she believes that sheeps take time to get used to people... Ain't that the truth.
So when Vic asked me what animal I thought he was... I said a mole.


----------



## ForgottenT

Etinceru said:


> One of the things I find quite amusing is when the villagers ask you what "animal" you think they are.
> When I told Muffy that she was a sheep, she seemed surprised: she believes that sheeps take time to get used to people... Ain't that the truth.
> So when Vic asked me what animal I thought he was... I said a mole.



Wolfgang asked me that question a few minutes ago, I told him that he would be an Racoon, and he asked if I though he was a money hungry Buisness Tycoon or something like that XD


----------



## Coolio15

Henry is SUCH a creeper..XD



Sure she does Henry, sure she does...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Melody said:


> Um...does anyone else's control panel say this:
> View attachment 11536
> because mine does and I can't find the post, and it's stuck in my control panel.



Mine says that right now, actually.


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

Egbert said my head looked like a piece of fruit *-*


----------



## Byngo

Unfortunately, I didn't take any pics to show this, but I thought I'd share it anyways. So, Katt asked me if she should get a pet, and there was several answers; I of course chose cat, and she at first she wasn't so keen, but then she was saying that she would love a pet cat. I was like... o_o; Thats slavery.


----------



## th8827

Eugene sent me the following letter.



> I had this dream... Your hair was wet from the endless rain... As I stood watching, it started floating like seaweed in a storm. I think it means you need to shower more.


----------



## TxAnt

Sydney asked me to find something to replace her stool with.  Then a minute later she pings me again and says she wants me to have her chair. She gives it to me and I ping her back and give her the chair back as the replacement item.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I literally just had a hilarious, yet awesome moment happen to me! I was just walking in my town, and Whitney saw me. All of a sudden, without even talking to her, she just starting using the happy emote! Is it really possible that once you're good friends with a villager, they become happy when they see you? I thought it was absolutely adorable! ^o^


----------



## Cease

So this guy at my school today told me this really funny story where Lily or someone challenged him to catch a frog so he just hit her with the net a bunch d:

He eventually caught a "wild" frog, and whenever he goes to her house he's like "I just stare at it and make crying emotions"

I laughed so hard c:


----------



## Kat

Someone in my Happy Home Showcase has almost the exact same outfit AND hair as me! SUPER WEIRD.



Spoiler: Whoa


----------



## Ghost Stories

Lyman, who is a jock type, asked me to take his makeup case off his hands. Okay, its weird that you would have a makeup case but lol alright I'll take it. so I take it to Re-Tail and put it up for sale. A day later I'm in the shop and Lyman comes in, sees his own makeup case up for auction and buys it back. I guess he wasn't ready to be rid of that part of himself?


----------



## fl0ra

Kat said:


> Someone in my Happy Home Showcase has almost the exact same outfit AND hair as me! SUPER WEIRD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Whoa
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12015



omg i think that she tagged me too! the girl on the left!


----------



## Neu

Short funny story about Mitzi & fishing (open spoilers in order):


Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Trickilicky

I caught Marina at a bad time in my second town...


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

*Funny and amusing moments *

I'm not sure how to upload the picture but Hopper was fishing in the river. He said he was going to catch a big fish and wasn't going to stop until he caught one! If any of you have seen the Animal crossing movie then you will understand why that made


----------



## Mothership

My Kabuki is currently cracking me up everytime I talk to him because he picked up Fushia's catch phrase "Girlfriend"...and my character in that town is male   Hearing Kabuki say it is both weird and funny at the same time  Silly cat


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Mallary has just said Twiggy and Derwin are a cute couple but they aren't a couple "yet...".


----------



## Bones

Some old screenshots from the past few in-game months.



Spoiler






Uh.. no.




Apparently I'm living next to Hannibal Lecter. 






I'd say 'friendzoned', but apparently he doesn't even consider me that either.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Well, I had Egbert in my town about 1 month ago. He asked if he could come to my house, so I scheduled at 3:00 pm. I was waiting for him for a while. 3:00 came and gone, and so I went and talked to Egbert. He didn't even mention ANYTHING AT ALL about the incident. Darn it! Next time this happens, I might gave to resort to pushing.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That's a common phrase by snooty villagers.


----------



## Kat

fl0ra said:


> omg i think that she tagged me too! the girl on the left!



That would be a pretty crazy coincidence considering how far apart we live!!!


----------



## ThomasNLD

I loved it when Fang asked me what costume would look good on him. I told him to go for the wolf thing and he got all mad and steamed: Wel how original, I am a Wolf! Gahhhhh! He wasn`t actually mad though, we still buds. I also love it when I catch a fish with a nearby villager and he/she starts clapping.


----------



## Relly

Not hilarious but just something that happened...So, I don't like my hair much and I don't have shampoodle (or how ever you spell it) so I bought a wig. That same day I went to the island and Kapp'n noticed my new hair...I guess...


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Kat said:


> Someone in my Happy Home Showcase has almost the exact same outfit AND hair as me! SUPER WEIRD.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Whoa
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12015



That's one of the Nintendo Streetpasses that everyone gets if they have that feature on for the game.


----------



## ForgottenT

Bones said:


> Some old screenshots from the past few in-game months.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12091
> 
> Uh.. no.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12092
> 
> Apparently I'm living next to Hannibal Lecter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12094
> View attachment 12095
> View attachment 12096
> 
> I'd say 'friendzoned', but apparently he doesn't even consider me that either.



Ouch D:


----------



## ForgottenT

Saw this on Tumblr XD

Nope


----------



## Farobi

ForgottenT said:


> Saw this on Tumblr XD
> View attachment 12635View attachment 12636
> Nope


omg i'm bawling xD

funnier than the one with re-tail searching for "frogs"

- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 12632
View attachment 12633

Saw this somewhere and found it funny.

Punchy <3


----------



## TeddysMama711

ForgottenT said:


> Saw this on Tumblr XD
> View attachment 12635View attachment 12636
> Nope



Lmaooo


----------



## MadisonCrossing

ForgottenT said:


> Saw this on Tumblr XD
> View attachment 12635View attachment 12636
> Nope



Geez that is hilarious! XD  Forgotten T: Die, Vesta, die!
I didn't actually know what was happening at first, but then I looked at it again and started laughing! :'D


----------



## ForgottenT

Madison123 said:


> Geez that is hilarious! XD  Forgotten T: Die, Vesta, die!
> I didn't actually know what was happening at first, but then I looked at it again and started laughing! :'D



Yeah it?s hilarious xD
It?s not me though, I saw it on AndrewArcades Tumblr


----------



## MadisonCrossing

ForgottenT said:


> Yeah it?s hilarious xD
> It?s not me though, I saw it on AndrewArcades Tumblr



Oh yeah! XD  Oh well, I guess I was pretending it was you! XD


----------



## Zeiro




----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Gruff was hungry for a pear and asked me to acquire one for him and noted that he knew that we didn't have any pear trees in town. You know why we don't have any, Gruff? _Because your house squished my only one!_


----------



## Dandie

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Gruff was hungry for a pear and asked me to acquire one for him and noted that he knew that we didn't have any pear trees in town. You know why we don't have any, Gruff? _Because your house squished my only one!_



XD

The same thing with Ozzie in my town, except with oranges.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Sour of Abnaxus said:


> Gruff was hungry for a pear and asked me to acquire one for him and noted that he knew that we didn't have any pear trees in town. You know why we don't have any, Gruff? _Because your house squished my only one!_



Wow, that's funny but still a bummer...same goes for you too, Melody!
I need pears, oranges, apples, and bamboo in my town, but none of my villagers have given me any.  I'm still waiting to start those orchards!


----------



## keybug55

I love these villagers, but they're really lazy xD


----------



## Kaligary

This one is a good one 

Me and my friend went to the island to catch bugs and I would fish. I said "I'll help you catch bugs and give you the profit" (since he is way underdeveloped compared to my town).

A golden stag was at the bottom of the island (Quick note that this was online play so me and him couldn't talk)

I saw him creeping at the bottom of the island so I run full speed to the top of the tree and get my net ready.

He gets really close and as soon as he gets ready to let his net go, I drop mine and the back of the tree and scare the bug off!

Without any chat, I positioned my character facing him, and he was walking over to me.

At the same time (exact timing) we both hit each other with our nets xD indicating our anger for one another! Oh how I do love messing with my irl friends on ac.


----------



## TeddysMama711

Pietro says the strangest things lol


----------



## Farobi

^ pietro was never like that in my town 

He was straight for vesta haha.


----------



## AlienLiaru




----------



## Punchyleaf

Everyone in town knew who Lolly was. She was not only the town gossip, but she sure had a way with the boys too. 
If there was any drama to happen, she was bound to be involved.




*She told Canberra, by the way*

Now, the new gossip around town was that Lolly and Punchy were together a lot of the times. It started spreading that they were dating. Who really knew though? But people sure were interested and talked about it because Punchy is known to be ditzy and lazy, so it was surprising to hear that.




I decided to give into the gossip and see what Rudy had to say about this. Apparently, Lolly has been visiting him in his dreams. Uh oh. Punchy be careful.




Rudy drifted off into thought again after that and wouldn't bring her back up. Probably embarrassed he muttered that.
Things were quiet for a while after that. It became assumed that punchy and lolly had broken up. They would stay away from each other unless forced to be near. The days crept by until oddly enough, Lolly let me know a new plot was being set up. I had to investigate our new resident.
LO and behold, he coincidentally moved right next to lolly.




So who was this new resident? Why, Kyle. The lover boy wolf. Lolly now seems to have a Wolfe fetish.
Lolly made quick work of Kyle and he also ended up succumbing to her charms. Just like Rudy, talking to him brought up nothing but drifty thoughts of Lolly




It was time to cut the crap and set her straight.
I started interrogating all the villagers and visiting other towns to see what the deal was. Kyle and lolly were apparently lovers from each others past, according to what I've gathered from their past towns and friends. Kyle had cheated on his girlfriend, Whitney, with Lolly. Whitney had forgiven him, but he broke it off to be with lolly and he followed her here, to my humble little town.
I AIN'T GOT TIME FO DAT. I quickly invited Whitney to move to my town, unbeknownst to her that Kyle resided there.
She agreed happily and the next day, there she was, unpacking. As soon as Kyle saw her, he must've remembered some good memory or something, because he would spend all his time trying to woo Whitney and ignoring lolly. 




It seemed to be working, but Lolly was always nearby, waiting and watching.




As soon as Whitney would leave though, lolly would try to seduce him.
It didnt work anymore.





Unfortunately, another victim is soon to fall into Lolly's clutches


----------



## Pimmy

Moe has some good ideas, once in a while


----------



## TeddysMama711

Farobi said:


> ^ pietro was never like that in my town
> 
> He was straight for vesta haha.



Lmao, everything he says to me is silly like that! I don't think I've never heard him say anything normal..


----------



## kurisu

I think the most hilarious thing was just watching bugfights in the museum with Julian...






There's a seedy underbelly to my town and I had no idea until now


----------



## in-a-pickle

Loviechu said:


> Everyone in town knew who Lolly was. She was not only the town gossip, but she sure had a way with the boys too.
> If there was any drama to happen, she was bound to be involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She told Canberra, by the way*
> 
> Now, the new gossip around town was that Lolly and Punchy were together a lot of the times. It started spreading that they were dating. Who really knew though? But people sure were interested and talked about it because Punchy is known to be ditzy and lazy, so it was surprising to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to give into the gossip and see what Rudy had to say about this. Apparently, Lolly has been visiting him in his dreams. Uh oh. Punchy be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rudy drifted off into thought again after that and wouldn't bring her back up. Probably embarrassed he muttered that.
> Things were quiet for a while after that. It became assumed that punchy and lolly had broken up. They would stay away from each other unless forced to be near. The days crept by until oddly enough, Lolly let me know a new plot was being set up. I had to investigate our new resident.
> LO and behold, he coincidentally moved right next to lolly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who was this new resident? Why, Kyle. The lover boy wolf. Lolly now seems to have a Wolfe fetish.
> Lolly made quick work of Kyle and he also ended up succumbing to her charms. Just like Rudy, talking to him brought up nothing but drifty thoughts of Lolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time to cut the crap and set her straight.
> I started interrogating all the villagers and visiting other towns to see what the deal was. Kyle and lolly were apparently lovers from each others past, according to what I've gathered from their past towns and friends. Kyle had cheated on his girlfriend, Whitney, with Lolly. Whitney had forgiven him, but he broke it off to be with lolly and he followed her here, to my humble little town.
> I AIN'T GOT TIME FO DAT. I quickly invited Whitney to move to my town, unbeknownst to her that Kyle resided there.
> She agreed happily and the next day, there she was, unpacking. As soon as Kyle saw her, he must've remembered some good memory or something, because he would spend all his time trying to woo Whitney and ignoring lolly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed to be working, but Lolly was always nearby, waiting and watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as Whitney would leave though, lolly would try to seduce him.
> It didnt work anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, another victim is soon to fall into Lolly's clutches



Geez, your town's like a lifetime drama xD Oh, the constant relationship changes between villagers lol


----------



## Keen

Shes so adorable.


----------



## Zeiro

"i dug a hole in front of diva and she fell into the river"


----------



## Farobi

Reizo-Trepe said:


> "i dug a hole in front of diva and she fell into the river"



Lool


----------



## clovetic

Reizo-Trepe said:


> "i dug a hole in front of diva and she fell into the river"



wow you can do that?


----------



## Dandie

No comment...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wendell the stalker, caught red handed flippered!

A million years ago, huh?

Bubbles the gossiper.


----------



## rosiekitty405

I have a loooong line of my lovely kitchen that its part of history. Listen carefully.

Gayle:Hey I want to replace my lovely kitchen.
I love her house so I gave her my lovely kitchen.
Gayle:Yay. Here take my old lovely kitchen as a gift.
*the next day*
Gayle: Hey want my old lovely kitchen. It's free.
I said yes since its mine. I send her other one in the mail so she keeps it her other one.
Gayle: Omg you have a lovely kitchen I've been looking for ages!
I there for give it to her.
*the next day*
Gayle: Hey can I come to your house right now!?
I said yes.
*next day in the mail
Letter:hey thanks for inviting me to your house yesterday. Have a gift.
I then receive... A lovely freakin kitchen!!!
I have been keeping track of who's lovely kitchen is who's.
I sent the kitchen back.
*next day. Sigh...*
Gayle: Hey can you deliver this package to francine?
So I did.
Francine opens it*
Francine: ooh a lovely kitchen!
Gayle: Thanks for delivering that.
*once again the next day*
I do my daily retail search...
Just to find a lovely kitchen put up by Francine! 
Gayle walks in with shock to buy it.
She then buys it.
I see her later outside...
Gayle: Omg you have a lovely kitchen!
I give it to her once again.
*next day... Uh*
Gayle: here take my lovely kitchen!
Later
Gayle: hey can you come to my house*
I then go over.
*today finally*
I have a letter at six am from Gayle(i think WHEN WILL THIS END!)
Letter: thanks for loving my house. Here's a gift.
I then proceed to get a f****kn lovely kitchen!!!
Gayle approaches me this morning saying.
Omg you have a lovely kitchen! I give it to her.
An hour ago she gave me her LOVELY F***kn KITCHEN!!!
Currently waiting for the next kitchen. If when will this end!!!


----------



## Dandie

rosiekitty405 said:


> I have a loooong line of my lovely kitchen that its part of history. Listen carefully.



Holy spaghetti...that's...
HILARIOUS!


----------



## rosiekitty405

Forgot to post my less frustrating story.

I have Francine and Crissy and its cute that they moved there houses next ro each other.
I then saw both in Francines house. Francine is sitting on a toilet I gave her and Crissy is
Is just standing there watching. I talk to Francine and she says...
"Hey Crissy came over too!  We are just being girls! 
Feel free to join our fun!"

I then scaredly walked out.  ._.


----------



## Dandie

rosiekitty405 said:


> Forgot to post my less frustrating story.
> 
> I have Francine and Crissy and its cute that they moved there houses next ro each other.
> I then saw both in Francines house. Francine is sitting on a toilet I gave her and Crissy is
> Is just standing there watching. I talk to Francine and she says...
> "Hey Crissy came over too!  We are just being girls!
> Feel free to join our fun!"
> 
> I then scaredly walked out.  ._.



Wow...
I'm laughing my head off right now.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Melody said:


> Holy spaghetti...that's...
> HILARIOUS!



There's a lovely kitchen in retail from guess who.
Mother****** Gayle.
No ones came in.

Omg!!!!


----------



## Gummysaur

Once Pippy was sick so I got myself stung by bees, walked over to Pashmina, she gave me medicine, and I walked to Pippy's house to give her the medicine. Not too funny, but hey, I ruined my face temporarily to help a friend in need!


----------



## kurisu

I think the worst part is that made more more _angry_ than anything. What a sass.


----------



## idiotcurl

This one is kind of tame, but...

The other day, Bangle pinged me asking for a new catchphrase. Not feeling creative and being a "proud" Canadian, I changed her catchphrase to "eh." It wasn't until the rain storm yesterday that I realized that she carries around the maple leaf umbrella....


----------



## jolokia

Shari asked for a piece of furniture that would really impress Tipper and Mallary. As is my policy, I handed her the most ridiculous thing I could find: an xbox hueg concrete wave breaker thingy from the island. She immediately removed her bed, handed it to me and set the wave breaker up there instead. So I'm richer by one cabana bed and I guess Shari's sleeping on a giant concrete wave breaker now? There's no accounting for taste.


----------



## Baboom

Did Broffina just quote 50 Cent?!


----------



## Ricardo

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## keybug55

Benjamin was telling me about his town, and wanted to sing me the town tune. It went something like this:

"Oh Marissa! I got this song stuck in my head, I swear it'll make you cry. It's the town tune of where I used to live, and it's so beautiful. It goes something like this, okay get a handkerchief ready a one and a two and a ----------------A♪."

I was on the floor laughing xDDDDD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Aha, that lovely kitchen one is hilarious...I'm already getting frustrated just reading it!  You should call it the *Lovely Kitchen Wars*.


----------



## Baboom

Ricardo said:


> View attachment 14081
> 
> I thought it was pretty funny.



WHAT AN ADORABLE VILLAGER!


----------



## sock

This made me laugh-

I can't remember the whole letter-accidentally deleted it earlier, but it went something like this-

Dear darling Beth,
I had a dream last night.
You were lying on the beach...
the wind was whipping through 
your hair... And then you shouted-
'HEY WHERE'S MY SANDWICH?!'
               From dreaming Kidd

I laughed my head off at the time. It was starting to turn in to a love letter and then the sandwich came in....

Most of my villagers like food more than THEIR OWN MAYOR. What can I say? They are mostly lazy.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

brightblueberry333 said:


> This made me laugh-
> 
> I can't remember the whole letter-accidentally deleted it earlier, but it went something like this-
> 
> Dear darling Beth,
> I had a dream last night.
> You were lying on the beach...
> the wind was whipping through
> your hair... And then you shouted-
> 'HEY WHERE'S MY SANDWICH?!'
> From dreaming Kidd
> 
> I laughed my head off at the time. It was starting to turn in to a love letter and then the sandwich came in....
> 
> Most of my villagers like food more than THEIR OWN MAYOR. What can I say? They are mostly lazy.



That's so true!  I don't think there's one villager that's never related at least one thing to food.   It's really cute when you think about it!


----------



## rosiekitty405

Madison123 said:


> Aha, that lovely kitchen one is hilarious...I'm already getting frustrated just reading it!  You should call it the *Lovely Kitchen Wars*.



It's still going on!!! It's a long hard battle. It's probably gonna go on till the day she moves.

She was in T&T yesterday and there was guess what? A damn lovely kitchen in stock!
That alligator has problems. I did buy her lovely armoire though because
I need to complete my series.

- - - Post Merge - - -



brightblueberry333 said:


> This made me laugh-
> 
> I can't remember the whole letter-accidentally deleted it earlier, but it went something like this-
> 
> Dear darling Beth,
> I had a dream last night.
> You were lying on the beach...
> the wind was whipping through
> your hair... And then you shouted-
> 'HEY WHERE'S MY SANDWICH?!'
> From dreaming Kidd
> 
> I laughed my head off at the time. It was starting to turn in to a love letter and then the sandwich came in....
> 
> Most of my villagers like food more than THEIR OWN MAYOR. What can I say? They are mostly lazy.



Lol love goes to food . That's probably how love letters to my bf would turn out XD
Sometimes we'll be having a conversation and I comeback with a cookie. He does the same to me
Though...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

rosiekitty405 said:


> It's still going on!!! It's a long hard battle. It's probably gonna go on till the day she moves.
> 
> She was in T&T yesterday and there was guess what? A damn lovely kitchen in stock!
> That alligator has problems. I did buy her lovely armoire though because
> I need to complete my series.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lol love goes to food . That's probably how love letters to my bf would turn out XD
> Sometimes we'll be having a conversation and I comeback with a cookie. He does the same to me
> Though...



Wow, the wars are still going on?   It's a fight to the end.  Who will win?!


----------



## fifimonkeh

I was bored earlier, so I let my flat mate play my game and Shari pinged at her to ask for a new catchphrase...I came on a little later and spoke to Shari, and couldn't stop laughing when she kept calling me "poop head" :') so funny, I can't stop laughing every time I speak to her now :')


----------



## captainabby

Kyle gave me a gas mask and I just went around town asking the villagers, "Are you my mommy?"


----------



## Dandie

The things you can make K.K. Slider say.


----------



## Hound00med

I have a dirty mind, and this cracked me up, haha


----------



## Dembonez19

As much as I hated Chrissy, all of my town's funniest moments involved her. All of the bolded things are links by the way.

*Spilling the beans.
No holding back.*

And finally...

*Nightmare come true.*

For the last one, she was the next villager to move in after my initial ten, and she was the ONLY one I publicly stated I didn't want to see. Lo and behold...


----------



## Hound00med

Dembonez19 said:


> As much as I hated Chrissy, all of my town's funniest moments involved her. All of the bolded things are links by the way.
> 
> *Spilling the beans.
> No holding back.*
> 
> And finally...
> 
> *Nightmare come true.*
> 
> For the last one, she was the next villager to move in after my initial ten, and she was the ONLY one I publicly stated I didn't want to see. Lo and behold...



The Velma one was amazing :L


----------



## Dembonez19

I hate that I accidentally pressed B while snapping a pic, but you at least saw what was going on. xD


----------



## vamp686

Kid Cat sent me a letter the other day, it went like this: 
Check This Out!
I set a new record at the marathon! But the race I ran was really weird.  The people around me were all riding on floats...Wait. Did I enter and win a parade? 
oops. -Kid Cat 
XD


----------



## Mookie

Seriously, Amelia?



Really?


----------



## Mookie

Finally, the truth comes out...


----------



## Yayari

tsundere said:


> i was catching a flea off of deena and then i didn't see the tarantula so it was waiting to bite me as i caught the flea and once the chat window ended i got knocked out ):


That is one extremely polite tarantula.


----------



## Bowie

Mookie said:


> View attachment 14275
> 
> 
> Finally, the truth comes out...


----------



## sock

Madison123 said:


> That's so true!  I don't think there's one villager that's never related at least one thing to food.   It's really cute when you think about it!



I do love the lazy villager <3 They are so cute. Another thing that happened was Walker asking me if his shampoo smelt nice! I mean, does he think the 3ds has a smell function or something?! They do make me laugh xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



rosiekitty405 said:


> It's still going on!!! It's a long hard battle. It's probably gonna go on till the day she moves.
> 
> She was in T&T yesterday and there was guess what? A damn lovely kitchen in stock!
> That alligator has problems. I did buy her lovely armoire though because
> I need to complete my series.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Lol love goes to food . That's probably how love letters to my bf would turn out XD
> Sometimes we'll be having a conversation and I comeback with a cookie. He does the same to me
> Though...



Haha, it looks like no-one can resist food at some times... I include my self in that xD


----------



## Mookie

Thanks. Why not just brand an "L" on my forehead?


----------



## rosiekitty405

Mookie said:


> View attachment 14425
> 
> 
> Thanks. Why not just brand an "L" on my forehead?


 Wow. And phineas made you sound like a loser honestly.


----------



## ForgottenT

Mookie said:


> View attachment 14425
> 
> 
> Thanks. Why not just brand an "L" on my forehead?



LOL your characters face are priceless xD


----------



## ChibiSylph

Curt, your my big strong bear. I trust you more then Copper!(The police dog) And your scared of Vacuums...

We aren't that hard to understand xD Are we?


----------



## Mookie

Bunnie is the the devil.


----------



## Mookie

Well, now that you mention it...


----------



## Mookie




----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Mookie said:


> View attachment 14484


Haha, awesome!

I don't have a screenshot of it and I'm pretty sure someone else has already posted something similar, but I don't think there is any non-awkward way to buy the Gallant Statue from Redd lol


----------



## Lepidoptera

O'Hare thinks I should sing to a stuffed animal of himself.

No Thanks Marshal I'm not into that...


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Haha, awesome!
> 
> I don't have a screenshot of it and I'm pretty sure someone else has already posted something similar, but I don't think there is any non-awkward way to buy the Gallant Statue from Redd lol



Ha! I know! The character certainly looks like it's getting a good look at ...the details


----------



## Ebony

My new neighbour has the strangest habits...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ebony said:


> My new neighbour has the strangest habits...



XD  That one is weird!   Who puts pastries on a toilet...?


----------



## Dandie

Madison123 said:


> XD  That one is weird!   Who puts pastries on a toilet...?



Henry does.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Lepidoptera said:


> O'Hare thinks I should sing to a stuffed animal of himself.
> 
> No Thanks Marshal I'm not into that...



The marshal one is hilarious! And gross...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Melody said:


> Henry does.



Haha, I knew you'd say that...or someone would!


----------



## eleanorshock

I don't have a screenshot, but one of my villagers, Olaf, was walking across the river.


----------



## waddict

Ankha told Bob she was 250 years old...
Honestly, I wasn't surprised.
Also, Ankha and Whitney keep telling Merengue how to make her cakes.
SHE'S A CAKE.
SHE KNOWS MORE ABOUT CAKE THAN YOU TWO DO!
Bob also once asked Sterling to move his house a foot down...
Dear lord Sterling's expression was hilarious.
Wish I'd had taken some pictures though.


----------



## Lepidoptera

Diva I think may have to get an eye exam.


----------



## Ruesen

rosiekitty405 said:


> Forgot to post my less frustrating story.
> 
> I have Francine and Crissy and its cute that they moved there houses next ro each other.
> I then saw both in Francines house. Francine is sitting on a toilet I gave her and Crissy is
> Is just standing there watching. I talk to Francine and she says...
> "Hey Crissy came over too!  We are just being girls!
> Feel free to join our fun!"
> 
> I then scaredly walked out.  ._.



Oh man, this and even the lovely kitchen war should be made in comic form. XD


----------



## Lauren

I didn't know my villagers well on the first day, I had Gloria.. I wanted to send her a letter saying "I HATE YOU, YOUR PARENTS DONT LOVE YOU!" So I did.. Turns out I sent it to felicity instead. Oops!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Lauren said:


> I didn't know my villagers well on the first day, I had Gloria.. I wanted to send her a letter saying "I HATE YOU, YOUR PARENTS DONT LOVE YOU!" So I did.. Turns out I sent it to felicity instead. Oops!



I hope you're forgiven for that! XD  I'm sure you were, though...Felicity is a sweetie. <3   Well, she seems like one.


----------



## Batman Of Gotham

I once fell in a pitfall whilst planning where to put a PWP! There were two other villagers around(Kid cat and Lopez) and they were all worried! I was laughing so hard!


----------



## Gummysaur

Rudy: Hey! I see you have an IV drip there!
Me: Mhm, yeah. I was just going over to Re-Tail to sell it...lets see what price he offers...
Rudy: Hows 370 bells sound?
Me: Eh, whatever, here you go Rudy.
Rudy: AWESOME! Here's your 444 bells! 
Me: O-Oh my god o_o

(444 sort of means death-death-death in Japanese)


----------



## Dolby

Those things happen a lot to me with Mott


----------



## Gummysaur

Lepidoptera said:


> Diva I think may have to get an eye exam.



At first I thought that the joke was that Diva looks terrifying with her eyes wide open like that, then I saw her shirt xDD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gummysaur said:


> At first I thought that the joke was that Diva looks terrifying with her eyes wide open like that, then I saw her shirt xDD



Oh wow, I didn't get it until now!  Haha, that makes much more sense!


----------



## Farobi

waddict said:


> Ankha told Bob she was 250 years old...
> Honestly, I wasn't surprised.
> .



same thing happened with tiffany and punchy for me ^^


----------



## Gummysaur

Pashmina said that Erik told her that she looks like a centipede. Then Pashmina asked me to catch a centipede for her.

I was like "...you don't even care that Erik called you a centipede? .-."


----------



## Dolby

Mott said "I'm on patrol right now. If i see anyone suspicious, i'll thumb wrestle them into submission."

I never knew that Mott was a professional thumb wrestler.


----------



## JDBriggsBlader

When Snake moved in and made a MGS Reference

"Where you hiding in one of these boxes?!"


----------



## Illya Tsubomi

I didn't remember the content clearly... but I recieved a mail from O'Hare saying that since he dreamed of smelling a horrible scent, I need to wash my hair during shower.

I haven't washed my hair in real life that day.


----------



## Gummysaur

I gave Erik a perfect fruit, he gave me wallapaper.

I gave Gala a shark, she gave me a painting set.

I gave Lily a golden stag, she gave me a plant.

_just give me your pictures already_


----------



## Baboom

When I told Pudge his outfit was cute he was sad and said this, haha!



- - - Post Merge - - -

Another good Pudge moment.


----------



## Mookie




----------



## bobthecat

yes, we lost..


----------



## BellGreen

bobthecat said:


> View attachment 15008
> yes, we lost..


Ouch, that must hurt... A lot


----------



## zombeats

i convinced avery to buy something i put up for sail at retail, once we're outside he hands it back to me and says he just found this old thing lying around and didn't need it. well shucks thanks for the bells i guess.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I WISH I had gotten a screen shot, but I totally forgot about it!

I was in Re-Tail and someone had put up a trunk for sale. Goose went up to it and when I talked to him he said
"I just can't resist their trunk! Should I buy?"

I thought it was funny... Because trunk = butt...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

ShinyYoshi said:


> I WISH I had gotten a screen shot, but I totally forgot about it!
> 
> I was in Re-Tail and someone had put up a trunk for sale. Goose went up to it and when I talked to him he said
> "I just can't resist their trunk! Should I buy?"
> 
> I thought it was funny... Because trunk = butt...



XD There's many meaning for that word...^^


----------



## Chocolate Rose

Puck and Frita were talking about how to eat healthy.  I made Frita's catchphrase "Hamburger" and this is how the conversation ended...

Frita:  You should eat a balanced diet, hamburger!

Lol, yeah Frita.  Because we all know how healthy hamburgers are.  XD


----------



## beffa

this was a while ago (hence the ugly paths, flowers and my outfit)
just found it though. thought it was pretty funny hehuehe ily punchy


----------



## Dandie

Lol, that's my favorite one now.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

beffa said:


> this was a while ago (hence the ugly paths, flowers and my outfit)
> just found it though. thought it was pretty funny hehuehe ily punchy
> 
> View attachment 15194
> View attachment 15195
> View attachment 15196
> View attachment 15197
> View attachment 15198



Haha, that's a funny conversation! XD  I've never actually smelled crayons like that...I can smell them in the air, but not right to my nose...


----------



## Mookie

Speaking of Goose...




It looks like the T-Rex scared him into laying a Yoshi egg.


----------



## heatran

All I can say is...


----------



## Dandie

heatran said:


> All I can say is...
> View attachment 15209
> View attachment 15210



LOL.
His face...


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Mookie said:


> Speaking of Goose...
> View attachment 15206
> 
> View attachment 15207
> 
> It looks like the T-Rex scared him into laying a Yoshi egg.
> 
> View attachment 15208



I cracked up at this one! XD And also the Resetti one!


----------



## egadlabs27

I had to laugh at this one. "I can see you two making out back there!!!"


----------



## whereiskellie

grizzly, the giant dark brown bear, gave me a baby bear for completing a task. It felt like i just took part in some slave trade business


----------



## kite

What I want to know is who has been calling him "sweet cheeks"


----------



## Coolio15

And that is how Henry and Molly got into a relationship.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Coolio15 said:


> View attachment 15408
> View attachment 15410
> View attachment 15409
> And that is how Henry and Molly got into a relationship.



Aw, how sweet!  A frog and a duck seem like an odd yet inseparable pair.   I love how some villagers are so nice to each other!   It's such a cute feature!


----------



## gingerbread

I have a screenshot of this but not sure how to upload it to my computer (I can take a picture of it with my phone. Haha)
Scoot (I think) asked me for a favour, and I came back for my reward, he said something along the lines of:
"*gives furniture*
Here you go, a toilet.
This will work for you!"
Me: <.> ....... thanks.

Also, one of my villagers did the same to me with a trash can lol, I haven't got a screenshot of that one.
When I work out my screenshots i'll put it up here (it may be a case of taking a picture of it with my phone though)


----------



## Gummysaur

bobthecat said:


> View attachment 15008
> yes, we lost..


That's happened to me twice  It kills.

Rudy asked Curt to act like a baby and Curt did the crying emotion while screaming "WAHHHHH! I WANT MOMMYYYYYY! BABY HUNGWY!!!!" and Rudy was shocked and for like 5 minutes Curt was doing the angry emote while Rudy walked around with the sad one...and that's not even the best part: Curt screamed "GIVE ME MY TEDDY!" at the end. xDD

It's hilarious because Curt is a cranky bear.


----------



## Ruesen

Not mine, but found it both hilarious and awesome this sort of thing happens, and wanted to share!




Source

Makes me want to try that with other villager types, but it seems like such a rare occurrence.


----------



## Ida

http://toadbossida.tumblr.com/post/65258145736/no EVERY time Gaston give me house interior advices.


----------



## Hound00med

My dirty mind playing up on that one..


----------



## Baboom

Mookie said:


> Speaking of Goose...
> View attachment 15206



Haha, my Goose is gay too! Forget about Julian!


----------



## egadlabs27

Good, I don't want you getting too comfortable.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace

Ever since I adopted Julian, this has been happening a lot...






I...think I should have thought that wish through a little more. I didn't realize villagers would be talking about it two months later.


----------



## Dandie

My villagers have had more than 50 funny moments.



What fish?


No.


----------



## Pathetic

Oh um did i-

Wha.


----------



## Yui Z

Sorry Freckles <3 Your eyes were hilarious though xD


----------



## RubyCherry

Hahaha this thread is brilliant!

Here's a few of mine... (I have more, but I don't know how "censored" they have to be on this forum...)





Wow Elvis, I'm flattered, but I think I'd like a few dinner dates first.





Peggy discovers her inner cannibal.





Coach getting a bit too excited about his shopping trip.


----------



## Coolio15

So it seems that Chester and Shari are like OBSESSED with each other. These pics are only a handful of how much they talk about each other




So yeah those two seem to be an item
Although Chester better watch his back cause Shari seems to be interested in someone else now

Creepy Monkey Love

Btw: Random Soleil Moment!


----------



## Minties

I'm sorry, what?


----------



## MisterM

(I've posted this on another thread once before so some people may recognize it.)
I was coming back from a K.K. Slider concert, and I was holding out my bug-hunting net. It was pretty late a night, and tarantulas were currently in
season. So like I said, I had my net out, and I was running to my house. As I'm running down the path, I notice that a tarantula is following me! I ran away at first, then, I tried to turn around and catch it. Unfortunately, I failed and it bit me. I haven't found another tarantula sense.


----------



## Coolio15

My sister also witnessed this conversation between Apple and Skye in her town!


----------



## Imonly21

The girl chat conversation is adorable


----------



## violetneko

Awww... sounds like something I'd say to "girl chat" XD


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Mint said:


> View attachment 7280View attachment 7281
> Maybe this? ^
> 
> There was also that time where we got a friend's villager, Octavian, to fuse with a tree.



Ha, I love this one.  It's kind of creepy, but really funny...


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

violetneko said:


> This convo with Chief:
> View attachment 8684View attachment 8685View attachment 8686View attachment 8687



Ha...not because of the conversation, but because in each picture, that balloon with a present is in a different position in the sky.


----------



## AllisonCypress

rosiekitty405 said:


> I have a loooong line of my lovely kitchen that its part of history. Listen carefully.
> 
> Gayle:Hey I want to replace my lovely kitchen.
> I love her house so I gave her my lovely kitchen.
> Gayle:Yay. Here take my old lovely kitchen as a gift.
> *the next day*
> Gayle: Hey want my old lovely kitchen. It's free.
> I said yes since its mine. I send her other one in the mail so she keeps it her other one.
> Gayle: Omg you have a lovely kitchen I've been looking for ages!
> I there for give it to her.
> *the next day*
> Gayle: Hey can I come to your house right now!?
> I said yes.
> *next day in the mail
> Letter:hey thanks for inviting me to your house yesterday. Have a gift.
> I then receive... A lovely freakin kitchen!!!
> I have been keeping track of who's lovely kitchen is who's.
> I sent the kitchen back.
> *next day. Sigh...*
> Gayle: Hey can you deliver this package to francine?
> So I did.
> Francine opens it*
> Francine: ooh a lovely kitchen!
> Gayle: Thanks for delivering that.
> *once again the next day*
> I do my daily retail search...
> Just to find a lovely kitchen put up by Francine!
> Gayle walks in with shock to buy it.
> She then buys it.
> I see her later outside...
> Gayle: Omg you have a lovely kitchen!
> I give it to her once again.
> *next day... Uh*
> Gayle: here take my lovely kitchen!
> Later
> Gayle: hey can you come to my house*
> I then go over.
> *today finally*
> I have a letter at six am from Gayle(i think WHEN WILL THIS END!)
> Letter: thanks for loving my house. Here's a gift.
> I then proceed to get a f****kn lovely kitchen!!!
> Gayle approaches me this morning saying.
> Omg you have a lovely kitchen! I give it to her.
> An hour ago she gave me her LOVELY F***kn KITCHEN!!!
> Currently waiting for the next kitchen. If when will this end!!!



This made me laugh; that's hilarious! 
There were also a lot of other funny ones, but with 50 pages of this thread...I can't go back to find them all!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I have a funny moment, but I don't know how to put images from my 3DS to this website. Sheldon told Chief to reenact what he was like as a baby, and I got an image of his reaction. It was hilarious!


----------



## WeiMoote

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I have a funny moment, but I don't know how to put images from my 3DS to this website. Sheldon told Chief to reenact what he was like as a baby, and I got an image of his reaction. It was hilarious!



Do you have a SD slot on your computer?


----------



## ninja_angel007

^This happened today.(Note the clouds in the background.)

 ^This happened a while ago, but I got the picture.  

Edit: Post #500! Let's keep it going!!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Thank you so much for the advice. It took me a good fifteen minutes to find my 3DS, realizing I left it in the cold wind outside. Took me ten more minutes to figure out how you post the images. Anyways, I've got quite a few.



Relax, guys, I only gave him a tree. It's not what you think it is.

This is not what I expected Chief to do when Sheldon told him to reenact what he was like as a baby...

I think it was a misspelling...

That was a pretty cool Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door reference.

Those three horses were the ones that greeted me...

Chief, that's what she said.

The mermaid statue... Chief wanted it... And I think it looks messed up... -.-

Of course you do, Tutu.

THANK YOU, STINKIN' CHIEF!!


----------



## monochrom3

When Chief's angry and said "durg durgit". Makes me lol, especially with that angry tone.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Weird, he never said that to me...


----------



## Tropicana

Hi, everybody 

Gayle just came to me with a questionary and this was the last question she asked me:

Which of these problems are you most concerned about?

-Pippy's haircut
-Rocco's looks
-Cobb's voice
-Cheri's life

xd


----------



## MadisonCrossing

monochrom3 said:


> When Chief's angry and said "durg durgit". Makes me lol, especially with that angry tone.



It's hilarious when the cranky villagers say that. c:  Chow used to do it all the time when he was angry on my old town. XD


----------



## Gummysaur

I don't have screenshots, but:

Pippy: My friends are kind of like fall leaves.
Pippy: Sometimes they're pretty and great to have around, but other times they're irritating.
Pippy: When they get irritating, I can rake them into a pile and jump on them!
Me: ...what?


----------



## Tropicana

She used to say that a lot to me xd She is the best though <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Precocious is a word. "unusually advanced or mature in development, especially mental development: a precocious child." 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cheri just sent me a letter saying:
 "I wanted to tell you something, it's a matter of life and death... but I forgot it! If you ever get what I am talking about, tell me. And don't forget: lives are at stake."

...ok


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I gave Freya an outdoor bath, and look what she gave me in return... XD







Get on with it, Nook! I HAVE THE FRIGGIN MONEY!


----------



## RubyCherry

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I think it was a misspelling...



Lol, no. It's a real word 

Gotta love Chief though, and the crankies in general.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I agree with you there, buddy. I'm turning off and on my 3DS constantly just to get Chief, Fang, or Wolfgang. You're very lucky that you have two out of the three I like.


----------



## mariop476

I constantly have Sprinkle calling me her best friend and later asking if I hate her because I didn't talk to her for fifteen minutes.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

mariop476 said:


> I constantly have Sprinkle calling me her best friend and later asking if I hate her because I didn't talk to her for fifteen minutes.



Well, maybe you should talk to her more often...


----------



## BananaMan

Sometimes I give my creatures rude catchphrases and greetings and it can make for some humorous results. Merengue picked up Simon's greeting of "GO AWAY" and Avery's catchphrase of "I HATE YOU" so now she'll come up to me and say really nice things like "GO AWAY, talking to you makes my day so much better. I HATE YOU"

Also, a few weeks back I noticed Cherry had a flea on her so like the good friend I am I took my net and got it off her. I got lazy and forgot to release it, and then about an hour later I walked by her again and she pinged me and begged to buy it from me because she said she always wanted one of her very own.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I just received a letter from Zell, reading;
What does it mean to be Jingle-esque? I think I found the answer and am sending it to you.

What item does he think is like me? ... A pep-squad skirt. 
Gee thanks Zell.

Also this;


----------



## MsCappuccino

Velma vs Oranges

This has been an ongoing battle for awhile now. Those oranges obviously traumatized her in some way. She dreams of them.​


----------



## Squeaky

Let's call this story Toilet Travel.

I woke up to a letter from Benedict with a present attached.  It read...

"I was doing some catalog shopping, and guess what? They had a buy one get one free sale! Isn't that great? I don't need two, though, so I'm giving one to you."

... the present was a Men's Toilet (aka urinal).  LOL.

As if that wasn't enough... Mallary approaches me afterwards exclaiming how long she's been looking for a Men's Toilet and demands to buy it from me.  I sell it to her and the next day it's in Re-Tail for twice the price.  So much for wanting it soooo badly.

Then my boyfriend came over and bought it.  Now it's in his living room.

The end.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I did some time-traveling without saving at all, just to see what everyone's afraid of. I got the best outcomes...

Apparently, Lobo didn't realize the... double definition...
And the fact that he's looking at me like that... gives me wrong thoughts... o_o


Lobo is scared of werewolves...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I wish I had gotten a screenshot of this, but Broccolo fell into a pitfall trap on the title screen!


----------



## jolokia

I spent a very long time hunting a stringfish for Marcel. He was so impressed when I brought it over that he said he was glad he wasn't a fish, or he'd be scared of my angling skills.
The thing is... Earlier in the day Phoebe asked me to get her a bitterling to examine because she suspected Marcel of being a fish in disguise.

I'm not sure what's going on between those two, but I'm... kinda wary of Marcel now.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...Yep, bestiality for you... I even told him my wish... and he acted like he didn't even mind... ._.


This just made me laugh for some reason...


----------



## xpaintitblack7x

Oh, Coach.


----------



## gamergirl92

when 2 of my villagers got stuck in holes and started freaking out and i made a picture haha!


----------



## monochrom3

Chief asked for a doll on Toy Day.


----------



## violetneko

monochrom3 said:


> Chief asked for a doll on Toy Day.



My Chief, Hamphrey, and Kabuki asked for dolls. All different colors.


----------



## Gummysaur

Moe was all "I want....FURNITURE!" and I'm like "Gee, thanks for the help, great hint..."


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I time-traveled over to Freya's birthday, and I gave her a perfect present...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I do, too. I once gave Penelope some furniture and she was all like: "Here, you can have my men's toilet!" I was laughing, cause... WHY THE HECK WOULD SHE HAVE THAT?!


----------



## jolokia

Someone's off their meds again.





Wolfgang evidently enjoyed whatever he'd been watching on TV.





t... tell me he's not going to _poop in that_...


----------



## holes

Lopez has a thing about sending me love letters at the moment! He's just like, 'your eyes are so shiny, much like the stars. Guess who likes you, Jess!' and then theres me, like Ummm... ok


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...How did you get him to say that? I've got Lobo in my town, and I never had him say that ever, even though Wolfgang and Lobo are the same nature.


----------



## jolokia

^ Was that at me? I think he picked up the "Ree-ow!" from Merry, as for the rest of it I have no clue.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

(Continued on the next post...)


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

(Continued from last post...)









This was hilarious!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



jolokia said:


> ^ Was that at me? I think he picked up the "Ree-ow!" from Merry, as for the rest of it I have no clue.



Actually, it was from a much older quote, though I think it's funny that some villagers pick up others' catchphrases. I had Fuchsia pick up Bettina's "eekers". Well, it's much better than "girlfriend."


----------



## Le Ham

Mine are mostly dialogue-based, buuuutt... 



Spoiler: Happy Times in Stardust


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Marceline said:


> ▌▌✖ ▌​
> 
> View attachment 10344
> 
> No Wolfgang please :'c​
> ✖ ▌​



Hey, how did you get him to say that? Was Wolfgang angry at you or something?


----------



## MadisonCrossing

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Hey, how did you get him to say that? Was Wolfgang angry at you or something?



I think that might have been his catchphrase...?  Maybe?  I'm not sure though.  It's just a guess.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Melody said:


> The things you can make K.K. Slider say.
> View attachment 14261



Saw this picture a few days ago and I was just going through the entire thread looking for it again.


----------



## Jinglefruit

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Hey, how did you get him to say that? Was Wolfgang angry at you or something?





MadisonCrossing said:


> I think that might have been his catchphrase...?  Maybe?  I'm not sure though.  It's just a guess.



Pretty sure they just set that as his greeting. Too long to be a catchphrase.


Julian uncovered the secrets of my cycling town.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

A conversation between Lobo and Flip...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I made Flip's day by letting him call me by my name! (I declined Lobo's request to start calling me "shorty," since it seems like he's making fun of me, because for a fourteen-year-old, I'm practically a midget.)




A conversation between Coach and Freya...


----------



## JohannChristoph

Mira asked me where I was going with my shovel.  When I told her, she said that there was nothing like a muscle bound dude with a shovel.  Then she gave me her cherry.

I feel somewhat violated.  I thought this game was rated E?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I was laughing so hard, I forgot to post a screenshot, but I got an orange for Lobo, and he gave me a toilet as a thank-you-gift. Let's just put this at the bottom of my storage unit and pretend that never happened...


----------



## Gummysaur

Erik was sick so I bought some medicine at T.I.Y. Then I got stung by bees and I was like "oh well :C" then I talked to Erik and he was like "Your face! That looks like it hurts! Here, take some medicine!" 

So I just handed the medicine to him and used the other pack to heal my face xD

It's weird that cough drops are the same thing as bee ointment in this game e_e


----------



## Datsu

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I was laughing so hard, I forgot to post a screenshot, but I got an orange for Lobo, and he gave me a toilet as a thank-you-gift. Let's just put this at the bottom of my storage unit and pertend that never happened...



I'm so jealous of your village. Seriously, all of those screenshots, your villagers are absolutely hilarious.
I think I just need some wolves or something.


----------



## katie.

on the start page I watched purrl fall into a pitfall. it was sooo funny just watching her scramble hahaha


----------



## kellkolo

I was living with a REALLY annoying roommate name Lizzy while doing field work in a really isolated place. One of my only forms of entertainment was my 3DS and animal crossing. So when Gulliver washed up on the beach and I woke him up it was one of the most satisfying video game moments when he yelled "No! Lizzy! Go away! STAY AWAY FROM ME!!!!!"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Sorry, guys, am I interrupting something?
(Hint: Look for Lobo...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Datsu said:


> I'm so jealous of your village. Seriously, all of those screenshots, your villagers are absolutely hilarious.
> I think I just need some wolves or something.



Yeah, I think my villagers are funny, too. A few days ago, for instance, I gave Freya a gray parka. Today, it was in the Re-Tail. I bought it again, and I'm planning on giving it back to Freya. XD


----------



## Drew1234

When Rosie told me this, I just couldn't help but laugh!


----------



## Hyoon

Marshal, the infamous playboy of my town, leading poor Lolly on... :c





(Smooth move, Marshal)


----------



## princessrae

Apparently, Pete has a thing for the bad girl type


----------



## mayor lisa

In my sister's town Dotty has a pet tin can o. o It's in the box thing where bugs and fish are lol


----------



## Farobi

mayor lisa said:


> In my sister's town Dotty has a pet tin can o. o It's in the box thing where bugs and fish are lol



lol that sounds hilarious xD
It would be great if we saw a screenshot of that o-o


----------



## jolokia

That's a fly, she's got a pet fly. My Merry has one too. The tin can is for it to land on


----------



## Jinglefruit

Omg, I want a pet tin can. Whether it attracts a friend in the form of a fly or not.


----------



## jolokia




----------



## Farobi

jolokia said:


>


I love this. I'm going to try to get a pet fly for my villagers heh


----------



## violetneko

My sd was out, so I didn't get a screenshot. Wolfgang and Daisy were talking; Wolfgang's catchphrase is Bazinga.  "Daisy, there's something on your face!" "Where?! I can't find it!" "There it is, right by your hand!" "Can you get it off?! Captain?!" "Oh, I see, it's your eyebrow! Bazinga!"


----------



## mayor lisa

jolokia said:


> That's a fly, she's got a pet fly. My Merry has one too. The tin can is for it to land on



LOL my sis was worried she would get the can in the post as a gift XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This is amazing! I wish I had a pet fly!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I was talking to Lobo and he said something about his house looking great from every angle. Then he said: "I suppose you could call it my baby! GAHAHA!" This is all that came to mind after reading THAT: "That had to be a hell of a lot of pain for your old girlfriend to go through. Speaking of which... who IS the mother of the house? XD"
Also, while I was at his house, he said all his furniture is like his children, and he's trying to figure out which one is the oldest. Again, lots of pain for his old girlfriend.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

violetneko said:


> My sd was out, so I didn't get a screenshot. Wolfgang and Daisy were talking; Wolfgang's catchphrase is Bazinga.  "Daisy, there's something on your face!" "Where?! I can't find it!" "There it is, right by your hand!" "Can you get it off?! Captain?!" "Oh, I see, it's your eyebrow! Bazinga!"



I may have to steal that


----------



## Nelly

I had one of those instances with a sick villager...giving me medicine, so I gave it back to her.
I really wish my animals would talk more. Never seen anyone have a conversation...just animals walking into each other repeatedly.


----------



## NightFlame750

One: 

A villager wanted to have something to replace her boom box. GUESS WHAT I GIVE HER!? A *BOOM BOX.* Present accepted.

Two: 

Flora sent me a letter: Gotcha! This letter contains an irresistible magic spell. Jeremy... You want to play with me... You want to play with me... Did it work? Come play with me! From Flora

And suddenly I wanted to go talk to her. Creepy.


----------



## monochrom3

Diana's UFO speech.

Also, when I visit a dream town and talked to Deirdre, IIRC she says that the town is made of "dreams and apple strudel". Best quote ever.


----------



## Sheba

Because dead bodies obviously smell nice. 

I know it's a common phrase for jocks when giving them a perfect fruit, but Axel just always looks so damn silly on top of it. Those eyes and grin are just too much sometimes.


----------



## Squeaky

---






---






---











---


----------



## oath2order

I was in a giveaway town and someone tried to steal something, so I turned off the Wi-Fi.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bianca once asked me to deliver something to Coach, and Coach was just walking past. I nearly died of laughter.


----------



## Kahzel

Coach's obsession on stealing signature bandits from borderlands' lines.

It's not even a catchphrase, he goes "Heyooooo" quite often during the day. And he says "this is the part where you say 'Heyooo' back!"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

It's like Vladmir can see the real world through the screen... My room is very messy all the time in real life!


The Snowman with the smallest head! XD





Bianca, are you fricking BLIND?! COACH IS RIGHT THERE.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Squeaky said:


>



...Wow.


----------



## SliceAndDice

I saw Kabuki and Pietro skipping and singing when I started the game so I thought they had a nice chat with each other. I went to talk to Kabuki and...



He adopted Pietros catchphrase. -.- No, Just NO Kabuki.


----------



## monochrom3

Diana tried to bribe me with a baked squash...for a garbage pail.


----------



## Kahzel

Yesterday, between Tammi and Francine, planted over 16 cosmos and 10 tulips, all in the same place. I appreciate the intention, but hell, it looked quite a mess! But i found it funny.


----------



## Mick

So this _might_ take a while.
These are all my funny moments (That I screenied, anyways) from the beginning of my town:

First of all! Antonio's refrigerator. What!?





So when I started, I found that it was possible to whack a balloon as it moved up the beach cliff.





Here's where it landed. Damnit, inaccessible beach!





IT IS LOBO TIME! Starting with a time capsule.





















This one nearly killed me xD

Because that is how it is done!





Isabelle your legs!?





Money pranks are the best pranks.





Why can I NOT have nice things? Dx





Maybe they will go away if I close my eyes. D:





Just fishin' for glitches





NO STOP DO NOT ABDUCT GRACIE D:





My work here is done.
MERRY CHRI- No.


----------



## JillGJohnson

I thought it'd be funny to make Deli start calling me baby as his catchphrase. Little did I know that little bugger would spread his phrase around to the rest of my town and get them all sexually harassing me....


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Mick said:


> IT IS LOBO TIME! Starting with a time capsule.



I just love these! I actually had Lobo scared of werewolves in my profile.


----------



## reyy

omfg
I'm gonna force Marshal, Octavian, Genji and Kabuki to call me ''baby'' and then they're all gonna fight
and they're gonna be like
''BABY IS MINE!'' ''NO, MINE!'' ''BABY LIKES SOCKS, I LIKE SOCKS'' ''SHUT UP I LIKE SOCKS TO'' ''GBSJABDKJBDSJKBFSJKD''


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Well, a few days ago, I bought something from the supermarket, which I will show you what it was in the picture. I didn't want it in my house, so I didn't realize I had it in my inventory when this happened...


----------



## violetneko

Chief is the sweetest! :3
 
While the other crankies just criticized my poor catching skills XD


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Mick said:


> So this _might_ take a while.
> These are all my funny moments (That I screenied, anyways) from the beginning of my town:
> 
> First of all! Antonio's refrigerator. What!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when I started, I found that it was possible to whack a balloon as it moved up the beach cliff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's where it landed. Damnit, inaccessible beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT IS LOBO TIME! Starting with a time capsule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nearly killed me xD
> 
> Because that is how it is done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabelle your legs!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money pranks are the best pranks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can I NOT have nice things? Dx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they will go away if I close my eyes. D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just fishin' for glitches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO STOP DO NOT ABDUCT GRACIE D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work here is done.
> MERRY CHRI- No.



Omg! XD  These are so awesome! :')



EverlastingJulia said:


> omfg
> I'm gonna force Marshal, Octavian, Genji and Kabuki to call me ''baby'' and then they're all gonna fight
> and they're gonna be like
> ''BABY IS MINE!'' ''NO, MINE!'' ''BABY LIKES SOCKS, I LIKE SOCKS'' ''SHUT UP I LIKE SOCKS TO'' ''GBSJABDKJBDSJKBFSJKD''



XD  This thread is just...the most amazing thread created. X'D


----------



## God

When I was sniffed by my friends creepy Vladimir


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Psychopathic said:


> When I was sniffed by my friends creepy Vladimir



I have Vladmir in my town, too. XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I still remember this moment so fondly... In my last save file, Chief said this: "Listen up! I want to show you my lovely love seat." I closed the console right away, thinking it was... questionable...


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Roscoe just said "Fashion be crazy" because of false eyelashes.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Today I didn't really have the best time at the Dream Suite. I was at the town of Termina, the mayor being a certain user that posted here, but I only saw two villagers I liked, which were not any of the three I wanted to see: Pietro and Camoufrog. After the "average dream," I stopped at Club LOL and was thinking to myself: "If Lobo is in Club LOL right now, I will be laughing my head off, and this will have been the best day of my life." And guess who was the only one dancing there? Yep, it was Lobo. I wasn't just laughing because he was there when I was hoping he would, I was also laughing at the fact his main dance move is the "twerk," as I like to call it. Apparently my villagers are learning a bit TOO much about Miley Cyrus...


----------



## Anya

About a day ago, Bianca wanted to come over to my house at 6 PM, so I said yes, and went on my merry business until then. I was just collecting some shells at the beach when the clock said 5:59, so I decided to very quickly empty my inventory at Re-Tail, and juuuust about made it. At 6:00 on the dot, I talked to Bianca, and being 10 SECONDS LATE, she ranted about how I was just "too busy" to spend time with her, and wooooow. 

Although I did stand up Anchovy about an hour later when I was out with my mom. :'D


----------



## Rorelorelei

I don't have a screenshot, but a few days ago Bob requested a sandbox saying it would be "fun for everyone." Yet it is pretty common knowledge what cats do with sandboxes...


----------



## direbeast




----------



## violetneko

direbeast said:


>



Crankies think EVERYTHING is manly XD


----------



## RisingSun

I always have to laugh when a jock falls into a pitfall.  They say their butt is stuck.  It is so funny.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

RisingSun said:


> I always have to laugh when a jock falls into a pitfall.  They say their butt is stuck.  It is so funny.



"My butt is stuck and I can't get out!"
All Jock villagers should have LifeAlert.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> "My butt is stuck and I can't get out!"
> All Jock villagers should have LifeAlert.



Haha, that's hilarious! XD  They really should! ;w;
Introducing Life Alert for Animal Crossing!  Real interviews by villagers who have fallen into pitfall seeds!
"Help, my butt is stuck and I can't get up!"
Someone should actually create a shirt with the little Life Alert thing and wear it when they or another villager falls into a pitfall! ^u^


----------



## Paperboy012305

I don't remember any funny things that happened to me.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

A couple days ago, Lobo came in randomly. I talked to him, and he game me a homework set. I was all like: "Umm... No thanks." Luckily I can sell it for a few bells at Retail.


----------



## jolokia

"A boy is fine too?" Good grief Marshal. I know your attempt to flirt with Fuchsia crashed and burned yesterday, but still...


----------



## monochrom3

RisingSun said:


> I always have to laugh when a jock falls into a pitfall.  They say their butt is stuck.  It is so funny.



And then there's when they're asleep.
"Owww....my butt's asleep!"


----------



## McMuffinburger

I think Nana has something she wants to say to me 






Pietro has been the worst offender of the My Butt puns lmao






No thank you lol ask Frita






All of our butts should be clean I hope 0.o


----------



## ForgottenT

McMuffinburger said:


> I think Nana has something she wants to say to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietro has been the worst offender of the My Butt puns lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thank you lol ask Frita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of our butts should be clean I hope 0.o



Awesome! xD


----------



## AddyShmaddy

This conversation


and this one!

and after zucker first told him what his problem was, octavian turned and looked at me like 'is this zucker serious' an d it made me laugh


----------



## Julum

I think Tangy once asked me to get her an orange because she loves to eat them or something.


----------



## ForgottenT

Julum said:


> I think Tangy once asked me to get her an orange because she loves to eat them or something.



Oh my gawd.. @_@


----------



## Cat_fish

The other day I was talking to Zell while the fortune teller was in town and he said this. He's such a flirt XD



Also, this happened later. I think I should be flattered? c:


----------



## Pathetic

Frobert beating the laws of my water paths. What a cutie, though. I'm glad I got him, hes a dreamie after all! Woohoo, extra attached images...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I hate the fact that Vladmir thinks he's going to die. Relax, buddy. It's just a cold.



Anyways, since the T & T market was closed, I decided to do my routine of shaking trees and finding money. I got stung by bees in the process, and decided to talk to Ren?e. She was shocked about my bee sting and gave me some medicine to cure the sting. Guess what I had to do with the medicine... 

I also decided to talk with some of my fellow villagers...

Camofrog was so friendly about it. ^.^


Lobo was sweet, too.


Even Bianca, who I don't really like that much, cared.


----------



## Miss Renee

I don't even know what was going on but Jambette in the background made me laugh.


----------



## Gummysaur

McMuffinburger said:


> I think Nana has something she wants to say to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietro has been the worst offender of the My Butt puns lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thank you lol ask Frita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of our butts should be clean I hope 0.o



oh god, I laughed harder than I should've. xD

my sister started recording my 3DS for no reason, so as a joke I ran into my house and sat on the super toilet then typed "TACO BELL!" and began spamming the Outrage, Aggravation, Sighing, and Sorrow emotions and then I turned the volume up and leapt off the toilet so it would  make a really noisy flush noise.


----------



## Pathetic

*I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MOMENT MY WHOLE LIFE *


----------



## keybug55

Nibbles pinged me and asked "What if you through your axe in a magic pool, and a beautiful goddess comes out and asks which axe would you prefer, which would you choose?"

Golden axe
Glitter axe

City Folk flashbacks...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Lobo wanted some furniture today. I gave him back the toilet he gave me after the orange incident. He gave me his picture in return! Now I have two of his pic!


----------



## Big Forum User

This is so sad it''s funny. LOL. if you can help, I wouldn't mind...

I open up the game. Isabelle says a villager is moving. I was like What the (word I can't say), they never said they were moving!
Then, I time travel A WEEK, and 3 VILLAGERS LEAVE! THEY JUST HAPPENED TO BE MY 3 FAVORITES! I guess I shouldn't have wondered what happens when a person's dreamie moves out. That just happened today. Winter break is off to a bad start.


----------



## beffa

This is so IRRITATING it's funny… I guess.

I rolled a huge snowball and I was trying to get it over the bridge so I was waiting for Maple to get off, then she walked towards me and pushed the snowball like on the edge of the river. Luckily I managed to get it back to the centre and begin to push it over the bridge. Then she *RUNS* back onto the bridge from the other side, runs into me and the snowball EXPLODES! ****.


----------



## BungoTheElf

lol ok I wonder how we play bingo with them then..


----------



## Megchan

Makkine said:


> *I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS MOMENT MY WHOLE LIFE *
> 
> View attachment 21772View attachment 21773View attachment 21774



No wonder Sprinkles decided to move! ;p


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I have a few hilarious moments;

*When mint needs furniture



Mint, your gonna love this one, I found it rolling in the deep... SNOW





Imagine if this happens in real life ^ ^

~~~

When pudge is in a rush

No you CAN wait*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

In my Wild World game, Chief sent me a letter in reply to a letter I sent him. The one I got went like this...

You hobo! Katie!

So you wrote me. You want a medal or something?
You can kill time doing things like Tae Kwon Do.

I'm a loner. Chief


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Yesterday in the Wild World game, I gave Chief a moldy shirt for 20 Bells. Today, he gave it back to me for free. I get to keep the shirt so I can wash it.


----------



## Silkie

About to pop over to the Able Sisters to get out of my Santa duds, when this happened between my 2 favorite villagers. XD I was too busy laughing at their reaction to dig myself out.


----------



## Lepidoptera

Fauna wanted my star projector and I gave it to her. My brother who is down for Christmas looked over at my screen and called it a death ray. Now its stuck on that... I think Fauna has secret plans of taking over the world....


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

When I looked at my New Leaf guidebook, I realized O'Hare has the same birthday as me (July 24th.) I'm thinking of trying to get him to move in my town, but I'm not entirely sure...


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Monique gave me two horrible freebies today.
How hilarious it must have been for her


----------



## Stitched

Ed asked for a pear for Toy Day I cannot even
PEARS ARE MY TOWN FRUIT


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

In Wild World, Chief now has Gwen's catchphrase of "h-h-h-hon." Makes sense because everyone is calling me "cupcake."

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and I caught an arguement between Chief and Mitzi. Mitzi said they were only talking about making cupcakes. Chief's reply got me bawling: "Oh, yeah? Well, you're a doodiehead!"


----------



## momayo

Vesta....I don't think you should be smelling random objects.



Pietro got his gift!


 It's an...uh...



He didn't elaborate how D:


----------



## holes

I changed Lopez's catchphrase to 'in my butt' because I'm really immature, then later he asked me for a pear, so I said I would get him one, and he literally said this - "What? Really, in my butt? Then I'll await your tasty delivery, Lady J" I took that the wrong way completely and laughed about it for a fair while xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and another thing! I just recieved the randomest letter ever! Literally said this:
"To daring Jess,
You were lying on the beach, enjoying the breeze, listening to the waves crash on the shore... and then you shouted, "My sandwich was swept away!" Just a dream I had.
From dreaming Lopez"

What the?


----------



## Hype

When I tted my biggest dreamie out by accident then tted out another within an hour after. LOL I was dumb.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I have Eugene in my campsite. I saw him for the first time and was all like: "What's Elvis Presley doing in this game?"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Kyle asked me to change his catchphrase, and, with the immature girl that I am, and curious as to the outcomes of this new catchphrase, I changed it to "in my butt." A few conversations later, he gave me an ebony piano (I think.) and he actually said this:
"Now, if we weren't friends already, that should hopefully speed things up, in my butt."
That sounds... interesting...


----------



## Anya

^ Daarn, should've gotten Bud to say "in my butt". D;

Speaking of...









Aaaaaalright then.





When I messed up and tried to make a Snowman. It melted now, but LOOL, would that crack me up every time I passed it. XD





Haha.


----------



## graceroxx

I can't stand Amelia (all she talks about is shopping! And she never does anything interesting!), so I've been harassing her every time I see her.
First I sent a letter to her telling her to go die in a hole; it backfired, later she showed it to me saying how kind I was and how she loved reading my letters.
Then I pushed her towards the river, and dug holes around her so she was trapped; then I repeatedly hit her on the head with my net until she was angry, and walked away.
When I came back, she was happy and telling me how much she loved talking to me. xD (she was still trapped by the river).

Later, I put up an Eggy Parasol for sale in Re-Tail. I priced it at 5,000 bells. Amelia walked in, and pinged when she saw the parasol. I talked to her, and she said that she wanted the parasol, but didn't know if she should buy it because of the price. I told her to go ahead and buy it anyway, and she got ticked off at me and started yelling at me about how I must think she was stupid if she was going to buy such an overpriced item! LOL I got a good laugh out of that!

I'm going to have to start Project: Get Amelia To Move Out soon


----------



## Blu Rose

So, in Animal Crossing for the GameCube, I was pushing Tortimer towards a strategically placed pitfall.

Upon walking over it, Tortimer didn't do anything on the pitfall space.
Thus, I pushed a little too far, then fell in myself!


----------



## Anya

^ LOL.

Speaking of pitfalls...





Muahahaha, that's what you get for not giving me medicine, Paula!





Then she got mad and stomped my roses. D;


----------



## Dolby

Blu Rose said:


> So, in Animal Crossing for the GameCube, I was pushing Tortimer towards a strategically placed pitfall.
> 
> Upon walking over it, Tortimer didn't do anything on the pitfall space.
> Thus, I pushed a little too far, then fell in myself!


Take it from a serious animal crosser, special characters don't fall in


----------



## Blu Rose

Also, this just happened:



Spoiler:  Grrrrrrr...



View attachment 22700


----------



## Ras

Hippeaux finally said he was moving, and I jokingly tried to pawn him off on some friends.  Then, I caught him and Skye having a conversation where he was trying to get her to go shopping and/or fishing.  She wasn't having any of it.  One excuse after another.  Then, Harry asked me to deliver a present to Hippeaux.  It turned out to be a bear suit and it looked awful (even on him) and I told him so.  Went back to Harry and he said, "Don't blame the clothes!  Clothes can't help an ugly model!" Something to that effect.  I was rolling.  And now I better go on a Hippeaux blackout so he won't decide to stay.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Tia asked to move yesterday...
Hahaha, no.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Ohmygawdy, had to revive this thread as I needed to share this with the world.



Er, what did I walk in on? 



So much ship.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Ahh. Beau and Fauna seem perfect for eachother!


----------



## Mkemacgregor

Demeter said:


> In the town before I reset, this gorrila, Hans, built his house right in front of mine. One day I talked to him near his house and he said "Please stop staring at my house while I"m standing right here!"
> 
> He knew I wanted it gone o.o



I know this is 6 months later, but I had to comment because this happened to me too. Hans built his stinkin' house right in front of mine. I'm already counting the days until he's gone.

No funny, memorable moments have happened yet. Although, I always get the request to return an item to a villager who's standing right next to me. lol


----------



## Gummysaur

Conversation between Curt and Rudy. Curt was all "I was such a cool baby" and Rudy's like "Prove it!"

And this happened...
http://imgur.com/a/YmqOE

I know this has been posted several times, but the fact that Curt is a BEAR makes this 10x funnier xD


----------



## Dandie

This happened a while ago, and I found it.


Can't get me now.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

My friend Raquel decided to come visit my town and she thought my Mii character looked like Benedict Cumberbach


----------



## Princess Weeb

DoctorGallifrey said:


> My friend Raquel decided to come visit my town and she thought my Mii character looked like Benedict Cumberbach
> 
> View attachment 23897
> View attachment 23898



AND THEN TENNANT WITHOUT THE MASK <3


----------



## AddyShmaddy

this made me laugh really hard


----------



## Jon

Julie said:


> View attachment 6419
> 
> View attachment 6420
> 
> Thanks, Biskit. Means a lot...



omg i actually laughed so much


----------



## Brendino

Was searching through my 3DS pictures and found a couple of funny screenshots.











Ruby stalking her prey...










And my personal favorite...


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Julie said:


> View attachment 6419
> 
> View attachment 6420
> 
> Thanks, Biskit. Means a lot...



This really make me laugh out loud hahaha!!!


----------



## qwerty_11

Never had this before....


----------



## JellyBeans

Freya gave me a men's toilet..


----------



## Bear_Crossing

Flora is the best peppy. She's so amusing.
Her and her makeup trials. D:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I started over my game because Lobo moved out without a ping or anything. I got some decent villagers, including Croque and Kody, but I was laughing hard when Shari moved in, since the famous LPer Chuggaaconroy has both Croque and Shari in his town, both of whom he hates their guts. Anyways, I talked to Croque yesterday during a meteor shower. He told me to shut up and take his Sphinx!


----------



## violetneko

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I started over my game because Lobo moved out without a ping or anything. I got some decent villagers, including Croque and Kody, but I was laughing hard when Shari moved in, since the famous LPer Chuggaaconroy has both Croque and Shari in his town, both of whom he hates their guts. Anyways, I talked to Croque yesterday during a meteor shower. He told me to shut up and take his Sphinx!



Are you going to make a Chuggaa copy town? XD


----------



## kerri

this happened yesterday omg.


----------



## Gummysaur

^ the wink made that ten times better xD


----------



## graceroxx

Biff is wearing Sydney's yellow polka-dot top...he looks disgusting in it. D:


----------



## lilylily

kerri said:


> this happened yesterday omg.
> 
> View attachment 24756
> View attachment 24757



oh lord, their facial expressions   

this thread really cracks me up, please keep going. <3 i'd post screenshots of my own but they'd be in german and therefore pretty useless, i guess D:


----------



## Valth001

Velma picked the best place to hide for hide and seek.


----------



## violetneko

^Ah-hahaha XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Hmm I have a lot but the first one that comes to mind is when Lucha and Molly were talking about Lucha's trip to the aquarium. Started from cute little fish to big fish to turtles. Molly finding it so calm and relaxing pointing out all in silver lining to each sentence. Then Lucha said the last part and awesome part of his trip was when he swimming with the sharks, which shocked and scared Molly to death. I got to find those snapshots, they were hilarious!


----------



## violetneko

You think?



So... you just want coffee?

XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

violetneko said:


> View attachment 24793
> 
> You think?
> 
> View attachment 24794
> 
> So... you just want coffee?
> 
> XD


LOL I love this topic! XDDDD


----------



## Stitched

Post-Toy Day and seeing your villager's OMG I WANT IT items in the Retail.  

Ed asked me for a pear for Toy Day, and it's my town's native fruit.  And then he gave it to me as a reward for doing something for him. xD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

What..? I guess he ate the other ends of the sofa...
LOL.


----------



## Jakerz

Obviously this is the latest fashion Y'all look at these hot bods

(BTW it is not meant to be inappropiate seeing as it was meant for guys it is just the girls wore it so don't take this in a bad way)


----------



## Gummysaur

u kno u want it...*winks*

/shotdead

i love this thread, lol. keep on posting. xD


----------



## jaydoggy

I got Kyle from Campsite once. At the first I thought he very handsome!! and very cool!! Especially His outfit match with his look. 



But just one day after move in....


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus

^That right there is why I opted not to take Kyle in. His whole look depends on that pleather vest. That's not to say that there isn't anything else to like about him, but without it, he kind of loses his gimmick.


----------



## Seastar

Velma is always saying she had to put on sunscreen today. She even says it when it's raining or snowing. Why would anyone wear sunscreen in winter?! I'm sure that if I had other villagers with her personality, they would do it too.
_Edit:_ I want to add something. One day Dora wanted to play Hide N' Seek. She hid behind the lighthouse. She couldn't blend in because I put pink flowers all around the lighthouse. The very next day, she plays Hide N' Seek again and picks the same hiding spot! She doesn't seem to realize that the lighthouse is bad hiding spot.
_Edit:_ I just remembered something else. Pate gave me the nickname "pop star", then one day she said, "Have you ever wanted to be a pop star, pop star?" It would have been even funnier if my town's name, Popstar, was in that sentence too.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

violetneko said:


> Are you going to make a Chuggaa copy town? XD



I wasn't planning on it, it was all coincidence.


----------



## Kanapachi

Just the usual.



Stitched said:


> Post-Toy Day and seeing your villager's OMG I WANT IT items in the Retail.
> 
> Ed asked me for a pear for Toy Day, and it's my town's native fruit.  And then he gave it to me as a reward for doing something for him. xD


----------



## Seastar




----------



## Gummysaur

s-senpai!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I think Stinky is getting dumber...





Well...duh. That's like asking "I bet your trash can is a total mess".





You already ate almost a full sofa!
If you don't get what I mean, go to here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ing-New-Leaf&p=2225077&viewfull=1#post2225077





But Stinky.... you don't have thumbs. I'm sorry.

A normal day with Stinky.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

There was also this one time where Willow thought that Walt was going to ask her out or something, but ended up saying that her shirt is inside-out and couldn't tell her.


----------



## Cariad

Drift just asked if I was tight with lily, and that he always gets close to her, every time they chat. "It happens too much"
My dirty mind there.


----------



## Owtch

This I thought was pretty funny.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Sometimes is funny to eavesdropping them xD


Spoiler
































Urgh Zell...why you have to be so mean to the lady xD


----------



## Dandie

(Phoebe's behind a tree)


...okay.


----------



## JellyBeans

ACNL noodle said:


> Drift just asked if I was tight with lily, and that he always gets close to her, every time they chat. "It happens too much"
> My dirty mind there.


ahahahahahahahahaha. My dirty mind played up too 

But anyway, my funny moment.


Gosh, I don't know. Is it? (trying to place a custom design sign)


----------



## Halycon

Don't have screenshots and this is more sad than funny:

I gave Lolly an Exotic Bed (tbh i forgot LOL) for her Birthday. She acted all thankful and all . . . until I see the very same item in the Retail the next day.


----------



## Seastar

Back when I had Pate, her house had a lot of weird furniture... I remember two of them, Hospital Bed and Men's Toilet. Why the heck is Men's Toilet even an item in the game?! And since Pate is a girl, that makes it so much more wrong.


----------



## Momokosan

-Delivers package to Francine-
-Francine gets doctors coat and says she thinks it's ugly-
-Gives it to me as a reward for delivering it to her-


----------



## JellyBeans

Merengue asked me to deliver something to Zell... when we're standing right in front of his house.


----------



## Yen Quest

Uchis are very tough villagers. 

*Normal*: "I want to hear your heroic story."
*Uchi*: "It's nothing special. I once took down 3 tough looking guys."
*Normal*: "Really? How cool. How did you do it?"
*Uchi*: "I happen to be carrying an axe around with me."

_... blah blah blah wood chopping contest blah._


----------



## canadasquare

plz no just


----------



## Amykins

A villager shook a tree right as I was walking by, a bee hive came out, and they high-tailed it while I got a swarm of pissed off bees to the face. I was laughing too hard to be mad about it. XD


----------



## violetneko

Fine, I get it! I'll rotate my dang chair! XD


----------



## Xavier

I remember one time, I got a flea off of Soleil and then later that day she pinged me, asking for the same flea I had just gotten off of her...


----------



## Becca617

McMuffinburger said:


> I think Nana has something she wants to say to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pietro has been the worst offender of the My Butt puns lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No thank you lol ask Frita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of our butts should be clean I hope 0.o



I DIED. XD


----------



## Jakerz

Becca617 said:


> I DIED. XD



The last two are just too perfect I was laughing so hard.... x3


----------



## GuruGuru214

So my sister really wanted me to start playing New Leaf with her, so she got it for me for my birthday, and she gave it to me a few days early because she wanted me to get to have my birthday celebration in-game.

So my birthday rolls around, and Gloria shows up at my house and brings me to a surprise party.  Here I am, their new mayor, who they've barely gotten a chance to meet, and they throw me a birthday party.  It's all very sweet, and I'm feeling very touched and having a great time.  And then it comes time for me to open my present.






It's a potty.  Thanks, guys.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Kahzel

So is Francine trying to hit on me or what


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

canadasquare said:


> plz no just


Haha! I remember Lobo saying that sometimes when he got a coffee from me.


----------



## justina

Here are some funny screenshots I've taken:












aww kevin D: *hugs*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I am so good at writing letters.


No.


Edit: The quality is bad because I am now using my iPad to take photos. I also use it to upload them to this website.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

D:


----------



## MadisonCrossing

justina said:


>


In one of my former towns Beau said that 98 Bells was his entire life savings. (':


----------



## Amykins

HOLY SHRIMP THIS PIG'S GONNA MOLEST ME



So apparently hamsters eat raw fish. Ya learn something new every day, I guess.


----------



## Darling-chan

_One day, I was talking to Agent S in my town and she was talking to Kid Cat. I forgot what the topic was, but I answered her and gave her a compliment. Right after I complimented her, she said "now I'm never leaving this town!" or something like that..._

*Guess what happened?*

_She's been staying here for 1. Whole. Month. And she never asked to move out.... And she's still here._


----------



## Ceres

This ones probably my favourite... just so many things wrong here.


----------



## ForgottenT

Ceres said:


> This ones probably my favourite... just so many things wrong here.
> 
> View attachment 26921
> View attachment 26920



Your town looks cute, do you have a dream adress? ^^


----------



## Ceres

ForgottenT said:


> Your town looks cute, do you have a dream adress? ^^



Aww thank you! :3 And I do, but it is pretty unfinished tbh and I haven't updated it lately, its 4100-2933-5027 though~


----------



## ForgottenT

Ceres said:


> Aww thank you! :3 And I do, but it is pretty unfinished tbh and I haven't updated it lately, its 4100-2933-5027 though~



I visited, it looks really nice so far, I'm sure it's gonna be amazing! ^^
Your paths are awesome, and I like the room in the top of your house a lot.


----------



## Ceres

ForgottenT said:


> I visited, it looks really nice so far, I'm sure it's gonna be amazing! ^^
> Your paths are awesome, and I like the room in the top of your house a lot.



Awwee thank you so much! :3 I've really started to get into working on my town lately so I can't wait to update it again, hopefully I can make it really fancy someday haha. I'll have to visit your town later then :>

edit: your town is really nice  ! i really like how you've done the pathways, your town is really well organized :3 also I love how your house is in the nook in the river, I had my house in my old town in a place similar to that and I kind of miss it haha... your interior is really nice too, love how cozy the main room is!

===
Anyways~ to stay on topic; some more screenshots:





I get the weirdest gifts


----------



## Senvoller

i'm new in this game , but i'm totally loving it !! 
each town is really nice and cute * ^-^ 
I hope you add my friend code so i can visit your town
thanks ..


----------



## ForgottenT

Ceres said:


> Awwee thank you so much! :3 I've really started to get into working on my town lately so I can't wait to update it again, hopefully I can make it really fancy someday haha. I'll have to visit your town later then :>
> 
> edit: your town is really nice  ! i really like how you've done the pathways, your town is really well organized :3 also I love how your house is in the nook in the river, I had my house in my old town in a place similar to that and I kind of miss it haha... your interior is really nice too, love how cozy the main room is!



Awesome, I gotta see it once you update it 

Thank you ^^
I just don't know what to do with my main room now that it's not December anymore xD


----------



## Ceres

ForgottenT said:


> Awesome, I gotta see it once you update it
> 
> Thank you ^^
> I just don't know what to do with my main room now that it's not December anymore xD



Ah I know what you mean, right now my main room is a sort of living room but I think it's lacking, though I'm not sure what to do with it!


----------



## Senvoller

ForgottenT & Ceres
Can u add me ?


----------



## Splinter

Err...





The way Sparro turned and looked at me made me lol.





Naomi is so big and clumsy.





I brought you a bug.





Too much info.





That face...


----------



## Gummysaur

Ceres said:


> This ones probably my favourite... just so many things wrong here.
> 
> View attachment 26921
> View attachment 26920


That happened to me before. Moe sold me his skeleton and then Zell was like "OMG you have a skeleton! Can I buy it?"
xD


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Splinter said:


> Err...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way Sparro turned and looked at me made me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naomi is so big and clumsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I brought you a bug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That face...


Ha!  The expressions that villagers make are priceless!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

JellyBeans said:


> Freya gave me a men's toilet..



Timbra gave me one, too.


----------



## toastia

I think snooty villagers have a lot of men's toilets for some reason. I think they hate us secretely.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I once let Molly visit my place, and she thought my clothes closet was an interesting place to store things in. The next day, I got a letter from her, thanking me for letting her hang out. She thought the gift that came with the letter would fit my place perfectly. The present? A clothes closet. Thanks for the double, Molly. Means a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ceres said:


> View attachment 26930



...I... can't watch. >_<


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

- - - Post Merge - - -


The funny part is Curt seems to be mooning us. XD


----------



## Roggyrichy

I have something sooo funny but it's embarks sing for the person

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have something sooo funny but it's embrassing for the person


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

When I see a tangerine chair on sale at Re-Tail, owned by Tangy.


----------



## Celes

Lol. Something similar happened to me at Re-Tail. Tangy owned a Tangerine Hat xP.


----------



## LuigiDM

After that I stopped pitfalling Renee.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

OMG so I made a girl shirt and then Tom started wear it... it was a bikini... xD


----------



## Mary

Do you have a picture? ^_^


----------



## Cariad

Julum said:


> I think Tangy once asked me to get her an orange because she loves to eat them or something.



That's like the phrase, if you eat too much of _____ you'll turn into one.


----------



## Becca617

Rod tells me to deliver a package for Cheri and Cheri is literally right next to him xD


----------



## MannyK

Monique told me I was the perfect guy to finally give her cherry away to...


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

MannyK said:


> Monique told me I was the perfect guy to finally give her cherry away to...



thats dirty.


----------



## Cory

This is hilarious, I was laughing for five minutes because of this.


----------



## Coolio15

Both me and my sister love Apple, but she isn't exactly the sharpest tool in the shed after she and my sister had this conversation about her town jungle gym.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Oh Rudy, you so silly.


----------



## Jake

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 26649
> D:



this does not look like new leaf to me


----------



## Siren137

This is for those of you with a dirty mind (which after seeing the stuff on TBT dating forum is most of you it would seem! )


----------



## JellyBeans

Siren137 said:


> This is for those of you with a dirty mind (which after seeing the stuff on TBT dating forum is most of you it would seem! )
> 
> 
> View attachment 28111


*gasping* omg can't breathe.


----------



## Siren137

JellyBeans said:


> *gasping* omg can't breathe.



I know right?! I nearly died when it happened!


----------



## JellyBeans

Jambette camping.

Funniest thing that ever happened.


----------



## beffa

Siren137 said:


> This is for those of you with a dirty mind (which after seeing the stuff on TBT dating forum is most of you it would seem! )
> 
> 
> View attachment 28111


oh my gOD


----------



## violetneko

You might be trying too hard, Bruce XD


Gotta love the good love fortunes


----------



## Ras

Nothing's funnier to me than Katrina doing the "YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee!" think.  Dat face!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Ras said:


> Nothing's funnier to me than Katrina doing the "YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeee!" think.  Dat face!



Omg XD #datfacedoe
Haha sorry, I just find that funny because I always think her going "YEEEEEeee" is funny too.  *claps* ^u^


----------



## Cariad

Siren137 said:


> This is for those of you with a dirty mind (which after seeing the stuff on TBT dating forum is most of you it would seem! )
> 
> 
> View attachment 28111


OMG! Soo funny. But strange


----------



## JellyBeans

Rolf asking me to deliver something to Hamlet while Hamlet's looking over his shoulder.


----------



## Waluigi

Cube wanted me to deliver an item chrissy lost when he was right next to chrissy.

Then it was a persimmon.

Then she tried to sell it to me for 420 bells.


----------



## violetneko

While doing a photoshoot for these two dresses for my post in Able Sisters, I found Static asleep twice XD


----------



## emilythestrange

'NUFF SAID REALLY


----------



## AppleCracker

View attachment 29066
That's dirty frita!


----------



## AppleCracker

View attachment 29117
I didn't do these
View attachment 29118


----------



## Sunblink

I was tired of Joan disappearing on me as I went back and forth between storage so I trapped her and then ensured she would never tell anyone about it. I'm sorry Joan


----------



## ardnaid

I was visiting Clyde and I checked his closet and found a skeleton. I laughed so hard.


----------



## Lurrdoc

This outright made me laugh. I love Bella.


The idea of a pig doing a triple axel is hilarious. This is why I love Kevin being a jock.


----------



## Silvery

Genji, it's just a goldfish...


----------



## Pyonkotchi

ive been laughing over that for a few days


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

There was this one time at Labelle's part of the store that I don't even..

Then apparently Poncho called over Eugene for a thumb wrestling match and this happened..

he goin to make poncho a soft grunge flower crown that's for sure


----------



## ForgottenT

mayormako said:


> There was this one time at Labelle's part of the store that I don't even..
> View attachment 29252
> Then apparently Poncho called over Eugene for a thumb wrestling match and this happened..
> View attachment 29253View attachment 29254View attachment 29255View attachment 29256View attachment 29257
> he goin to make poncho a soft grunge flower crown that's for sure



Too funny lol.


----------



## LambdaDelta

mayormako said:


> There was this one time at Labelle's part of the store that I don't even..
> View attachment 29252



Year of Luigi sale


Any time I see Flora carrying/using any tools I always crack up.

I dunno why, but for some reason she looks the silliest with them out of all villagers I've had so far and I love it.


----------



## sweaterpixels

Yesterday, on my first day of a new town, Anabelle came up to me and asked where I decided to put my house.
It was two steps away from her.


----------



## Deareux




----------



## Chime

I posted on another topic about how close my Stitches and Graham are and thought I'd share a few funny/cute moments I've saved.  I'll try to keep it short because I have quite a few. xD

Oh look who showed up at Stitches' birthday party.


I wonder who he heard that nickname from...


um


U M

*[the 9000 photos of having to deliver their packages to each other]*


*and as a bonus...*

You had to ruin it 
My face in this one is fitting, though. LOL

I really get a kick out of those two.haha
They're so cute


----------



## tealseer

One time Tangy had an argument with Flo and she was like don't talk to me and Flo was just whistling and I started doing the Shrunk dance next to Tangy to annoy her but she just danced with me instead and stopped being mad XD it was so cute


----------



## MisterEnigma

This isn't particularly hilarious, but I found it amusing. I was out scouting for the ideal location to place the next PWP, doing my dignified Mayoral duties, and then...



Isabelle watched on as I slowly sank lower and lower into the pit of my death, watching, and still she flailed helplessly at my side, too seemingly horrified to even offer a paw to help. Yet, I caught a glimmer of glee sparkling in her cold, dark eyes, before my vision went black.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

A few days ago Moose went all KAWAII DESU on me.











I never knew he could make his eyes look so cute like that.


----------



## stacyadams

Some of you might not find this funny, but I do lol.
http://stcyadams.tumblr.com/post/68339544455/phisher


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Fawful said:


> This isn't particularly hilarious, but I found it amusing. I was out scouting for the ideal location to place the next PWP, doing my dignified Mayoral duties, and then...
> 
> View attachment 29794
> 
> Isabelle watched on as I slowly sank lower and lower into the pit of my death, watching, and still she flailed helplessly at my side, too seemingly horrified to even offer a paw to help. Yet, I caught a glimmer of glee sparkling in her cold, dark eyes, before my vision went black.



The descriptive part is just...omg X'D
I think that just made my day!


----------



## Gummysaur

I remember I made Rudy's greeting "BETCH!" and his catchphrase "you noob" so one day I talk to him and he's like "BETCH! What do you want, you noob?" xDD


----------



## holes

Its ACCF for the wii


----------



## holes

Clyde was camping in my town and told me something like he couldn't see well at night. 1. It's dark. 2. He's probably asleep -_- 3. Clyde always has his eyes shut anyway... well most of the time.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

In one of my old games, I made a new resident and named him "a butt," so when he arrived in town, Porter said: "You must be a butt, right?" And at last night's K.K. Slider concert, I requested him to play "a butt." K.K. and Porter share the same sense of humor! Or maybe I'm just immature.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> this does not look like new leaf to me



Yeah, I tend to take photos I get in my Animal Crossing game for the GameCube, as well as Wild World and City Folk, cause usually not too much happens in my New Leaf game. You probably may have also noticed in that image that... My house isn't really that big... Compare it to my house in the game.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gummysaur said:


> I remember I made Rudy's greeting "BETCH!" and his catchphrase "you noob" so one day I talk to him and he's like "BETCH! What do you want, you noob?" xDD



This is just omg XD
All these posts can make my day, any day <3


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

-The Static/Hippeux Saga
First, the two started wearing the SAME Outfit, like twins!:


They are such good friends, Static invited Hippeux over, again wearing the same outfits, this time one with a duck!:

But then, all hell broke loose:




#shotsfired

I left immediately as I didn't want to see what was about to go down.

---


Also to mention, Merengue once asked me for a new catchphrase, since she is one of my dreamies and she is made of sweets, I came up with "sugar". Well, Rasher (who I hate the most out of my villagers) then comes up to me and uses the catchphrase, "sugar"
Awkward


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, today I went to check on my campsite when I had just reached ten villagers. Sure enough, someone was camping. I was having a bad feeling because last time someone camped when my town was full, Phil, one of my favorites, was there. Who was in the tent you may wonder?

COOKIE. Thanks a lot, game...


----------



## Darumy

Fauna invited me over for a visit, and when I checked her drawer (cause I'm a rude butt) I found a ninja sword. She was like "oh yeah I was cleaning and didn't know where to put it, you want it, etc, and I was like hmm


Then today she sent me a white katana in the mail. Pretty sure Fauna is secretly into swordplay.


----------



## Alienfish

^of course she is a ninja deer!

well, i find octavian quite ridiculous when he is walking around i just see small rocks spitting from his mouth lol <3


----------



## Gummysaur

Spoiler: srsly



View attachment 33339View attachment 33340View attachment 33341View attachment 33342View attachment 33343View attachment 33344View attachment 33345View attachment 33346View attachment 33347View attachment 33348View attachment 33349View attachment 33350


----------



## Vox

Discovering Katie's interest in anatomy.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Mira and Beau had this odd little conversation yesterday.


----------



## Javocado

One time I visited Ken in a friends town and he asked me what do I think the word "shawty" means in songs nowadays
and my options were:
Significant other in a song
short person
and i forgot the last one
but it was really funny I was dying


----------



## ladylotte

Dizzy asked me to go find Rolf for him, so I did. Turns out that dizzy wanted Rolf to save him from cooking on a pizza crust (why not just ask me, silly elephant?) but he dislodged it with all his yelling. Rolf called Dizzy a twerp and walked out lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Rocco, I don't mean to be rude, but would you kindly GET YOUR NOSE OUT OF MY FACE?! Thank you.


----------



## AllisonCypress

Fawful said:


> This isn't particularly hilarious, but I found it amusing. I was out scouting for the ideal location to place the next PWP, doing my dignified Mayoral duties, and then...
> 
> View attachment 29794
> 
> Isabelle watched on as I slowly sank lower and lower into the pit of my death, watching, and still she flailed helplessly at my side, too seemingly horrified to even offer a paw to help. Yet, I caught a glimmer of glee sparkling in her cold, dark eyes, before my vision went black.



I just found this post so funny; I laughed for too long!  Usually it wouldn't be that funny, but how you described your fall made it ten times more hilarious!


----------



## Kit

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 33993
> Rocco, I don't mew to be rude, but would you kindly GET YOUR NOSE OUT OF MY FACE?! Thank you.


XD Rocco stap


----------



## Explosivo25

I can't post screencaps due to me not having a computer with an SD card slot (may get to one eventually, but not today). However, I do have a couple of fishing tourney stories:

1) Poor Julian had gotten sick just before the fishing tourney one month. It was sad because he always gets at least third place when he does compete. Apparently, he loved the Fishing Tourney so much that he magically appeared at the awards ceremony, not caring about his illness. As soon as I left the tent, he was back in his house and in his sick state as if nothing ever happened!

2) January was the sea bass fishing tourney in my town. By 9:15, I had three sea bass ready for Chip. Apparently, all of them were too short and not enough to beat the one Roscoe caught. Yes, somehow a villager that wasn't even awake caught a bigger fish than me. 

2)


----------



## Mayor Jamal

This happened a few days ago where Marshal was bugging Mira and she didn't like it.


----------



## sweaterpixels

Not quite hilarious, but amusing (kinda).
Monique moved in a few days ago and right on top of a path. Specifically, the path between my house and Re-tail. Today, I was doing the PWP diving trick when she pinged me, saying she's moving away on the 26th. I've only talked to her twice but wow.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

In my Wild World game, I was talking with Rocco and he asked me which of my body parts, from face, legs, arms, and... rump... were my favorite. Already have chosen face and legs, I decided to save the best one for last and go with arms. Rocco said something like this...
"If you and I teamed up, we could get away with... Oh, never mind."
I took this the wrong way and laughed hardly.


----------



## Explosivo25

My only alt is Professor Layton. As he was going into the T&T Emporium, Winnie was standing in the doorway, so he ended up shoving her out of the way. Guess even Layton can't be nice all the time.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Alright, got the pictures for my last post.




Umm... Rocco? Are you planning on... you know... 0//0


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Alright, got the pictures for my last post.
> View attachment 34410
> View attachment 34411
> View attachment 34412
> Umm... Rocco? Are you planning on... you know... 0//0



it's either he's planning to rob a store, or, uh.. something else.


----------



## Neriifur

When a villager I absolutely hate leaves, I usually crack up laughing if that counts.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

mayormako said:


> it's either he's planning to rob a store, or, uh.. something else.



...yeah... I have a very bad feeling it's the second option... 0//0


----------



## OceanSunfish

The moment when Charlise moved in right beside my River Custom Design path, but on my Main Path. I think she knew she had moved in there, but I also think she hated my paths. It was crazy, I was mad, but I noticed that she was not on my river, so I laughed slightly.


----------



## skylerracerGT

what happened when i was having a late night session with a friend and i fell asleep without closing my gates...


----------



## Amykins

Hehe aww, that's a cute note he left. <3

My funniest moment? Not really a moment, more like a running gag: Punchy the lazy cat will always, and I mean ALWAYS ping me to visit his house and tell me to lead him there 'cuz he can't find his way from our location...when we're literally standing right next to it.

Every. Single. Time.


----------



## estypest

Today's moment of mild hilarity: Fauna the deer told me to deliver a package she had got specifically for Moe. This package was a deer scare, so i'm guessing Fauna isn't too happy with Moe being her nearest neighbour and uh.. wants him to scare her away? eh, I found it funny at the time


----------



## skylerracerGT

Amykins said:


> Hehe aww, that's a cute note he left. <3
> 
> My funniest moment? Not really a moment, more like a running gag: Punchy the lazy cat will always, and I mean ALWAYS ping me to visit his house and tell me to lead him there 'cuz he can't find his way from our location...when we're literally standing right next to it.
> 
> Every. Single. Time.



heh, it wasn't a he but more of a she (the blurred out name might have played a role in that)


----------



## Dandie

Today, Agent S asked me to catch a butterfly, which I did, and he gave me a shirt.
A while later, he gives me another shirt.
Two seconds later, he pings me. For what? TO GIVE ME ANOTHER SHIRT!


----------



## averylee97

I walked onto main street and saw this...


----------



## Coolio15

I just love how the frog villagers will walk around without an umbrella when it rains. It's so cute!


----------



## purple Satori

this was very funny and part of the reason I love having Felicity in my town


----------



## mousehole

I've learned two things today. 

Back-story - I had to quit the Fairy Tale theme challenge because Lyle's crew would only evaluate the outside of my house. Kept calling me "Buster Chops" and scolding me for having no fairytale feeling in my house despite having; Sweet, ice, mermaid, regal, mushroom and lovely sets. Resetting the challenge didn't work and I switched to the lovely series from Rococo but no go either. I finally decided to quit it - I didn't want to change anything on the exterior of the house except for a gold mailbox.

Today I walked in after quitting the challenge. Lyle Congratulates me on my interior 295,000 points... Yeah apparently I got a real, nice Fairytale vibe going on in my house....

I learned two things today. One: there's a reason Sea otters are endangered, and two: there a reason Nintendo won't let you carry your Axe into the shops to speak to a man/otter about thousands of bells / hours wasted. LOL Lyle you better run if I catch you outdoors.


----------



## Coolio15

LOL XD


----------



## BluebellLight

Coincidentally Marshal gives me a fake painting after I had eaten some marshamallows


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

I shook a tree and a coin popped out, I went to pick it up and Shari shook the same tree, nothing came out, and she looked dissapointed. lmao'd


----------



## Jawile

Avery said that he couldn't wait for the new _Animal Intersection_ game to come out!


----------



## Rozart

Marshal being Marshal.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

You don't say.


----------



## Carina

Tia, the elephant who looks like a teapot, gave me a tea set today ^^
Unfortunately, I don't have a picture


----------



## Silvery

I was met with this as I walked into the emporium. Erik get outta my face!





Kinda don't think you should be saying that right in front of Curlos, just sayin'.





Aurora, I love her to bits but I swear she's possessed when her eyes do that.


----------



## Straw hat

I was seeking a thread like this, I've got a bunch, haha!
But for today, let's post just one.






*WHATCHA TRYI'NA SAY, YOU BIG DORK*


----------



## AmyK

Haha, that looks familiar to me, Straw hat!





Ummm... Sure, Midge...

And here... TMI! Seriously, Antonio, cut it out.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

averylee97 said:


> I walked onto main street and saw this...
> View attachment 35034


THIS HAPPENED TO ME

and i was so sad because i absolutely hate sylvia and i absolutely like walt
oh no, i'm starting to ship them now..


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

My friend Peter and I making Rocco seem like a rapist, and us laughing when he saw I made Victoria's catchphrase "screw you."


----------



## skylerracerGT

I think KK needs to lay off the coffee a bit:


----------



## dreamysnowx

oh boy..


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I saw my two best friends in Wild World, Rocco and Roscoe, talking. Talked to Roscoe and he said something like this:
"So, Rocco... You ever think about getting married?"
Too embarrassed to even look at it, I closed my 3DS-XL up. When I opened it up again, the whole screen froze. And guess who showed up when I started the game up again? Yep, Resetti. Angry at me for BEING EMBARRASSED. At least the game acted like that question never came out of Roscoe's mouth.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I saw my two best friends in Wild World, Rocco and Roscoe, talking. Talked to Roscoe and he said something like this:
> "So, Rocco... You ever think about getting married?"
> Too embarrassed to even look at it, I closed my 3DS-XL up. When I opened it up again, the whole screen froze. And guess who showed up when I started the game up again? Yep, Resetti. Angry at me for BEING EMBARRASSED. At least the game acted like that question never came out of Roscoe's mouth.



married to you maybe *wink wonk*


----------



## mousehole

Playing hide and seek today and one of the players was Sprinkle. She had hidden behind a half grown sapling and was amazed when I found her... it was like a cherry trying to hide behind a toothpick.


----------



## Kuina

Winnie begging for the Flea I got from her. That was hilarious.


----------



## AppleCracker

averylee97 said:


> I walked onto main street and saw this...
> View attachment 35034



Um.... Is that where the Joey came from?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

mayormako said:


> married to you maybe *wink wonk*



Oh my goddddd... *blushing red as a tomato* 0//0 He's already been thinking of... you know...


----------



## purple Satori

Today I learned something about Bud.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Oh my goddddd... *blushing red as a tomato* 0//0 He's already been thinking of... you know...



shhhhshhshh just go with the flow


----------



## Explosivo25

Finally found an SD card slot, so I thought I'd share some of my favorite funny moments that I have pictures of:



Well, I certainly hope so!



I'm scared...



Couldn't help but laugh at this.



God, Julian. You're such a flirt. XD



I actually didn't know they could kick you out...



Tiffany loves sound effects, apparently.



This was too cute and funny not to include.


----------



## averylee97

AppleCracker said:


> Um.... Is that where the Joey came from?



Haha I guess so. They could've picked a more private spot though.... XD


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

averylee97 said:


> Haha I guess so. They could've picked a more private spot though.... XD



you don't make out with yo wife in front of your child wtf


----------



## purple Satori

Beau, it's not a good idea to start rumors about someone when you're right next to them and in their house.


that one's from my brother's town, and one more for now.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I've got two situations today, first off is Rudy being funny again.
















Next is an Interesting conversation Beau and Bree had.


----------



## undadac

ForgottenT said:


> I was talking with Rosie, and I had my watering can in my hand, and she asked if I was watering flowers, and I said yes, then she said that I?m the most gentlemanly person in my town, while she was saying that Peck was looking at us, and as soon as she said the thing about gentleman and the heart emotion he took his watering can out, that was hilarious lol.



<3


----------



## Beccu

the time jean lived in my town


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bree moved out recently without telling me first. D: But she showed up in my new City Folk town, so all's well that ends well.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

This happened with Mira today.


























It's soo funny and cute at the same time.


----------



## Explosivo25

LOL. Pashmina did it too. I guess uchis can't say "doppelg?nger" for the life of them.

My funniest moment today was from Tiffany:

"Well, I'm the CEO, president, dictator, and logo of the Tiffany brand."

Clearly the crime is not identity theft, but copyright infringement.


----------



## Beary

NO.
YOU ARE NOT WELCOME HERE.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

So this happened a while back... 



So did this -.-

​


----------



## Kim

emmatheweirdo said:


> So this happened a while back...
> 
> View attachment 36992
> 
> So did this -.-
> 
> View attachment 36993​



LOLOLL. Those are funny. You  have a character named HIV?!


----------



## mikanmilk

I thought this was funny. Gracie's face cracks me up.



Shep just watched as I fell on my face!



Seeing smug Julian in a pitfall was hilarious! He's saying please don't tell anyone!



I just love how angry Fuchsia is and how unfazed Cole looks. She's saying "Just forget about chocolate mousse already!!"


----------



## Farobi

Bump


----------



## Rozart

This is probably more sad than hilarious but I thought it'll be something interesting to share. I don't think I've ever seen the villagers being openly antagonistic to one another-- until now anyway. Aaa, I feel so bad for Marshal but sassy Phoebe is too fun to watch.  


Spoiler




















































Aaaw, poor Marshal. /hughug He gave me a pretty meh reward in the end but it's the thought that counts right, Phoebe? Haha.


----------



## Bunnii

I was looking through my old photos and found two photos from the same animal. it made me laugh xD

hahaha 69


----------



## Blockmayus

Umh... Muffy.

You live literaly 3 steps away from her house.
We are LITERALY in front of her house right now.
She is RIGHT BEHIND YOU.
Probably trying to leave because she is as done with you as I am right now.


----------



## yosugay




----------



## toxapex

Renee: "Take this as a reward! It's from my secret white pot stash! You earned it, buddy!"


----------



## kite

I just love how my character is disgusted lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

kite said:


> View attachment 37714
> 
> I just love how my character is disgusted lol



I...do not think I want to know...


----------



## Big Forum User

"Any intreset in my fine *toilet*? See, I bought a bunch of 'em by mistake."
"I can't believe I had to put on sunscreen today. Oh wait, I wear sunscreen every day. Ignore me."
"I don't know if maybe you'd like my *durian*, but hey, beggars can't be choosers, right?" (My town has durian trees EVERYWHERE)
"What do you think of my outfit today? *Someone* from *Anytown* designed it!"
"This doesn't mean I'm gonna give you my house or anything, but I do hope we stay pals, honey!"


----------



## brandyjean

... Okay, Fang.


I walk into Fang's house to find him wearing a shirt with my face on it.


----------



## JessiMuse

I don't have the pictures uploaded, but here are some funny things.

Sprinkle: "So this disco ball totally insulted me last night, Jessi. It said... I wasn't sparkly at all!" *crying*
(Um...)

Saharah: "Harmony is peace. Peace is unity. Unity is harmony.
I tell this to King Nook. He ask me to leave." 
(XD)

Cherry (in caf?): "So about Brewster... They say he can hear everything that gets said in this place.
So no matter how hard we try to be secretive, he hears it all. Like...
'Hmm... So today's coffee is just kinda so-so, right'?
Yo! Brewster! You hear that?"
Brewsrer: "..."
Cherry: "See! Look how worried he looks! Huh? You can't tell? Just look! He's all distraught and stuff!
Sorry, Brewster! It was just a test! I was only kidding! Coffee's great, as usual, with paZAZ! (her catchphrase)"
(Don't know why, but this cracked me up. I freaking love Cherry!)

Sprinkle: "I'm SO not on speaking terms with my mirror, Jessi. Tell me - I'm totally stylish today, right?"
(Sure you are. XD I love you Sprinkle, I wish you'd come back to my town)

Chief: "... But just shut up and take my blue down jacket!"
(Not sure what he said before that, but that line just got me laughing so hard.)

Cherry: (On the morning of Christmas eve) "Whoa! That outfit... Are you Santa? I'm not ready! I can be gooder!"

Kapp'n (singing): "The frog croaks out songs that don't make any sense. He's an old frog, so he can't hit any high notes.
Ain't a frog that I be. Fortune smiles upon me. But I'll sing the frog's song, and if you can, you should sing along."
(My favorite Kapp'n song. XD)

There were a bunch of other funny ones, but I don't remember them, nor did I take pictures of them.


----------



## Lime

brandyjean said:


> View attachment 37756
> ... Okay, Fang.
> 
> View attachment 37757
> I walk into Fang's house to find him wearing a shirt with my face on it.
> 
> View attachment 37758




Hahhahaah these are funny. Nice catches


----------



## Ras

I tried to get Molly out of her bear costume for over a month (and into different clothes; get your mind out of the gutter), and she switched to something about a week ago.  So, Stitches asks me to deliver a package and . . . it's the bear costume, which she said she asked him to find.  She flipped right into it!

Fortunately, I told her it was awful and she went back into her new clothes.

To be honest, the bear costume really does match her coloring and looks okay.  But, I had to pretend it was awful because I'm sick of her in it!


----------



## Puffytogi

This isn't really funny, but more scarey, for awhile almost ALL of my villagers had the same shirt on for like, a week. I felt like I was in the twilight zone or something! 


Rowan's thinking, "Wait, I thought I was the only one with this cool new shirt!" (Rowan is the tiger for those of you who don't know lol)


Rowan's thinking: "Aww man! Another one?! Now I'm depressed."


Me: WHAT IS GOING ON!? (note the spare shirt in the back lol)


----------



## Muna

So does it mean that Erik is now a girl?


----------



## AppleCracker

Muna said:


> View attachment 37811
> 
> So does it mean that Erik is now a girl?



XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Muna said:


> View attachment 37811
> 
> So does it mean that Erik is now a girl?



I think O'Hare is bi.


----------



## Rozart

Muna said:


> View attachment 37811
> 
> So does it mean that Erik is now a girl?



Ahahaha, O'Hare/Erik is my new OTP.


----------



## Gummysaur

Rozart said:


> Ahahaha, O'Hare/Erik is my new OTP.



O'harik.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Changed Rocco's catchphrase to "suck it" cause I'm like that, and...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

How do these animals manage to hold on to these heavy items?!


----------



## ninjavenus

One time Diana was doing that 'happy skip and tune' thing the villagers do and she fell right into a pitfall. Not the 'most hilarious', but it got a few chuckles out of me.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

...wat?


----------



## violetneko

NekoSuke said:


> ...wat?



It's true, though! XD


----------



## Ami Mercury

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 37893
> View attachment 37894
> How do these animals manage to hold on to these heavy items?!



I see you "Palette" path. Chugga FTW!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Ami Mercury said:


> I see you "Palette" path. Chugga FTW!


i just noticed that wtf


----------



## debinoresu

um

idk I made fangs catchphrase dobe and he is now sasuke so thats

cool


----------



## Gummysaur

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 37893
> View attachment 37894
> How do these animals manage to hold on to these heavy items?!



Simple love seat?? What about when they reward you with satellites??


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Gummysaur said:


> Simple love seat?? What about when they reward you with satellites??



eugene gave me a moon


----------



## SirFluffsALot

We have very different ideas of relaxing, Marina.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Puffytogi said:


> This isn't really funny, but more scarey, for awhile almost ALL of my villagers had the same shirt on for like, a week. I felt like I was in the twilight zone or something!
> 
> View attachment 37788
> Rowan's thinking, "Wait, I thought I was the only one with this cool new shirt!" (Rowan is the tiger for those of you who don't know lol)
> 
> View attachment 37789
> Rowan's thinking: "Aww man! Another one?! Now I'm depressed."
> 
> View attachment 37790
> Me: WHAT IS GOING ON!? (note the spare shirt in the back lol)


Ha ha!


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Poor Mira, Beau is gonna drive her up the wall.


----------



## Ettienne

I laughed my head off when I talked for several times straight with Rolf. I don't have a picture up yet, but here's about what he said:

"Whoa, easy now, Ettienne. Deep breaths... Now, tell papa what's up."

Papa. Just too cute. I hope all the crankies say this. I wanna make Vic say it, too.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I love it when these two interact.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

mayormako said:


> eugene gave me a moon



What KIND of moon? *wink wink*


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> What KIND of moon? *wink wink*



in all seriousness, he gave me a giant moon for getting him signatures for endless-dancing sundays


----------



## Explosivo25

Layton had a winter sweater in his pockets while visiting Pashmina today. She decided to trade him an airy tee for it. I think she has her seasons confused.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So today, I decide to be immature and put my Bikini design on all four slots of the Able Sisters' shop. Three villagers started wearing it: Biskit, Flora, and worst of all... KNOX.


----------



## Gummysaur

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> So today, I decide to be immature and put my Bikini design on all four slots of the Able Sisters' shop. Three villagers started wearing it: Biskit, Flora, and worst of all... KNOX.



pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Lepidoptera

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I think O'Hare is bi.



I second this and Octavian agrees:


----------



## Junetta

Few days ago Wolfgang told me "Don't ask any questions but just shut up and take my banana". I didn't know how to feel about that *scared* And just yesterday I think Marshal said "I see you have a flea. I so want to be the owner." Yeah...


----------



## Pokemonprime

One of my villagers Mallary, put on my Little Shop of Horrors T-Shirt. I find this funny because her catchphrase is quackpth (like pyschopath)


----------



## ~Mae~

once Diana said 'Oh you deserve a reward, let me give you my mouldy shirt!' and once Static said (who is less than lf my height) 'Hmm... How does 'shorty' grab ya?'


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Junetta said:


> Few days ago Wolfgang told me "Don't ask any questions but just shut up and take my banana". I didn't know how to feel about that *scared* And just yesterday I think Marshal said "I see you have a flea. I so want to be the owner." Yeah...



Pfft... That first one...


----------



## Mary

Junetta said:


> Few days ago Wolfgang told me "Don't ask any questions but just shut up and take my banana". I didn't know how to feel about that *scared* And just yesterday I think Marshal said "I see you have a flea. I so want to be the owner." Yeah...


Ohhh. Keep an eye on him!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## TheHeatran

Not sure why, but this cracks me up *EVERY* time I see it.


----------



## LeilaChan

Um guys, Katie's right there...



Yes Victoria... You should totally fight by a heart?

This isn't funny, but its quite interesting as it relates to a earlier game...


----------



## ALLCAPS

Lepidoptera said:


> I second this and Octavian agrees:





BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I think O'Hare is bi.



I knew it.



FrozenElsa said:


> View attachment 39405



I'm sorry but O'Hare's face really kills me here. xD

As for mine:





I'm really just the best mayor.


----------



## LeilaChan

Hahahahahahhahah!


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

i don't want to know what youre planning, poncho

depends what cake it is ._.

why didn't you let her do it? D:

Looks like I wished something dirty..

oh

nOT THIS TIME, PRESENT

and my favourite one of all..


----------



## mousehole

For some reason I can't post pictures so I'll paste in a link. http://tentacandy.tumblr.com/post/82333612541/me-too 

My daughter showed me this from Tumblr... it just struck me as hilarious!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

mousehole said:


> For some reason I can't post pictures so I'll paste in a link. http://tentacandy.tumblr.com/post/82333612541/me-too
> 
> My daughter showed me this from Tumblr... it just struck me as hilarious!



Oh, the irony!


----------



## Ami Mercury

Just talked to Chester the panda in his house and he told me "I just learned that Pandas have white tails!"


----------



## Explosivo25

Junetta said:


> Few days ago Wolfgang told me "Don't ask any questions but just shut up and take my banana". I didn't know how to feel about that *scared* And just yesterday I think Marshal said "I see you have a flea. I so want to be the owner." Yeah...



I think Wolfgang's real name is Phillip J. Fry.


----------



## DarkFox7

Whitney: Word is getting around that I've been talking about you behind your back, Grace. Think it's true?
Me: You? No way!
Whitney: What? You don't think so? That's the nicest thing I've heard all day, li'l wolf! I can't WAIT to tell everyone you've said that, li'l wolf!


----------



## Junetta

So Merengue sent me a letter with a present saying she found the perfect gift for me and it was a men's toilet. I'm a girl though


----------



## Titi

mayormako, how do you get in the river and on the top of the cliff?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

Titi said:


> mayormako, how do you get in the river and on the top of the cliff?



For the river, I did the King Tut glitch, and for the cliff, I did the bugnet glitch.


----------



## Explosivo25

Pashmina just told me a rock laid an egg. Yeah...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The moment when my dirty mind acts up.


----------



## JellyBeans

mayormako said:


> For the river, I did the King Tut glitch, and for the cliff, I did the bugnet glitch.



What's the bug net glitch?


----------



## Amalthea

I was using my megaphone to look for Zell the other day. I found him gazing out toward the ocean, alone on a secluded part of the beach... so out of curiosity, I yelled into the microphone. His reaction was priceless! He looked so shocked and embarrassed, like I'd caught him in a deep emotional moment of introspection and self-reflection. I felt a little bad, but it did make me laugh.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Drago told my climb a mountain and yell out "GOJIRA!"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

JellyBeans said:


> What's the bug net glitch?



It's when you sneak up on a wall like you would do with a bug, but you sneak slower than usual, and eventually you'll start to move into the wall. Best I am at describing things.

- - - Post Merge - - -




My villagers give me the most random things...


----------



## Melyora

Curlos complimenting me.
"How goes it, Melyora? If I may be so bold, you're looking as cool as a fair number of cucumbers." Thanks, I guess...

Curlos worried about Anabelle moving. (I wish she would) (and Curlos took Fang's catchphrase XD)
"Yesterday I had a dream you were moving to Saturn, as it's fashionable these days, cha-chomp."

Celia in the art part of the museum.
"I wish we had a few more things on display here. How good are you with crayons?"

Celia in the aquarium part of the museum.
"You don't suppose they'd let me practice fishing here, do you? If I used a toy worm and a fake hook?" 

Fang talking about two other villagers who don't get along well. He's a cranky alright.
"They should act like men and settle their differences using the great sport of golf! Yeah! At least it'd give everyone else something entertaining to watch!"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, a bunch of my friends from school have been shipping me with Rocco, so one day by pure coincidence, he asked to buy my mummy shirt, and I let him have it. Changed right into it, and apparently one of my friends thought he was wrapped in only a towel... Lol, don't ask. AND THEN WE HAD LOBO SHOWING ME HIS JUICY APPLE CLOCK.


----------



## Titi

Faery said:


> I was using my megaphone to look for Zell the other day. I found him gazing out toward the ocean, alone on a secluded part of the beach... so out of curiosity, I yelled into the microphone. His reaction was priceless! He looked so shocked and embarrassed, like I'd caught him in a deep emotional moment of introspection and self-reflection. I felt a little bad, but it did make me laugh.



Omg lololol, that sounds JUST like Zell.
I see him as a nostalgic "I've seen it all" dude suffering from mid-life crisis, this fits so well. Hahaha!


----------



## Ami Mercury

Drago asked my if I would prfer Mountains or Ocean. I picked Mountain, and he told me that if I did, I should look out from the top and yell out "GOJIRA!!!"


----------



## poliwag0

Shari asked me what type of pet she should get and I said monkey. Then she said something about monkeys being annoying or something.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

I think Punchy is planning on getting high...


----------



## Ami Mercury

I found the 'Book' lost item, and asked Bam if it was his and he said "I've never owned anything like this!"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I had no idea that my villagers would be talking about my birthday wish.


----------



## Oblivia

I'll be your shawty any day, Lopez.


----------



## gooieooie

"Hey, Gooie! So I've heard people calling you Gooie lately... can I call you that too?" Me: Of course! "Alright then, from now on I'll call you Gooie! Bye, Gooie! ...I mean, Gooie! Hah ha!"


----------



## ALLCAPS

HE WAS RIGHT NEXT TO O'HARE'S HOUSE.

And as if that wasn't enough, he also made a face like he just trolled me just as I entered O'Hare's house.








_This little Filbutt._


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The question is... Keep up what?


----------



## Skip

Uh, Ken?..


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

Poor Mr. Badge Man keeps walking endlessly into trees whenever he visits. Sometimes I have to push him so he'll walk somewhere else. 

Also? When villagers pick up other people's catchphrases. I had a jock bear ending every sentence with "girlfriend!" for a while. Yeezus. 




Skip said:


> Uh, Ken?..



Ah, Ken's a fun one. I swear his purpose in my town is to do nothing but make me feel awkward.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

ALLCAPS said:


> HE WAS RIGHT NEXT TO O'HARE'S HOUSE.
> 
> And as if that wasn't enough, he also made a face like he just trolled me just as I entered O'Hare's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _This little Filbutt._



Omg Filbutt XD
I just...think I died XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

When Clay said this about the moldy shirt he just put on...


And this one...


Umm, Rocco, I don't think Molly needs to know...


----------



## RandomMarshall

I remember when I always used to send my villagers letters that Included 'I hate you' , 'Get outta my town you butt' and other mean stuff...and they replied like..'thanks so much for your letter It was so nice'
I was like '...what?...'


----------



## c h i h a r u

Ahh, so this is a bit tragic, but I thought it'd be worth to tell. Haha.

So just like any other regular day in Animal Crossing, I headed off to Club Tortimer to catch beetles, earn my daily profit.
And this Japanese crosser arrives, and we don't interact or anything. 
I accidentally ended up scaring both a large shadow of fish and a beetle he was after, and he began to hit me with his net, of course.
Later on, with only my last box to be filled up, he walks up to a palm tree, cutting it. 
In the end, he ended up cutting all the palm trees in the island. Lol.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

I _wish_ that I got a screenshot of this, but it was only hilarious in hindsight. Cally said to me, "You said that you wanted a Checkout Counter, right?" I said, "Yes," to which she responded, "Oh good! I saw some at the store so I decided to pick one up for you."

B... but Cally. Of course you're going to see Checkout Counters are the store? Did you just pull a Checkout Counter out of the ground and carry it out of the store?! Goodness.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

...Marshal have you been hanging out with Julian? I keep telling you to stay away from that creeper HES A BAD INFLUENCE!


----------



## Melyora

Hahahaha, all the posts in this thread make me laugh ^___^ Such nice and silly things happening. 
I shouldn't laugh too loud since I am at internship and supposed to be working...

I desperately want Anabelle to move out, so I am trying to become better friends with her, but at some point I got annoyed and hit her several times with my net. She got all depressed and said something like "It's not like me to be so down... Why can't I be happy again?" and started crying.

I felt bad, I admit, but I had to laugh as well. Just move, you silly creature! (and in the meantime Fang has pinged me 2 times again to announce that he wants to move <_< Not happening!


----------



## violetneko

...Well then


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

In honor of Hopper finding a new home today, I have these:





Apparently, he's just as garbage at fishing as he is in the movies. For Pete's sake.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Tom Nook sings me the song of his people.






...wat?


----------



## Mewmewmewm

I gave Rosie a Perfect Pear. . .

（； ；）


----------



## RhinoK

Merengue was sick but gave me medicine for my bee sting
then thanked me for it
and Merengue also asked for a cherry when Cherry the Dog was right nearby
I also have a sweets room with cake and stuff and I always invite Merengue around and hehe she always compliments it
She also likes the zen clock because she doesn't have to worry about how long her cake has been in the oven

merengue r u even real


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

Mayor Jamal said:


> Tom Nook sings me the song of his people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...wat?


Huh? How does this happen?


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Hana-Nezumi said:


> Huh? How does this happen?



This happens when you pay off every single loan of your house. Spoiler alert?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

SonatinaGena said:


> This happens when you pay off every single loan of your house. Spoiler alert?



brb paying all my loans


----------



## rynnyvinny

WHAT HAVE I DONE


----------



## Beary

rynnyvinny said:


> View attachment 42734
> WHAT HAVE I DONE



I JUST DIED


----------



## In_The_Tardis

Yesterday Tangy told me she was hungry and to find her an orange.. (O—O)


----------



## Ami Mercury

Phoebe offered me an Old Board Floor for 1204 bells.

I said no.

She then offered for 645 bells.

I said no.

She gave it to me for free, saying she was no match for my ninja bargaining skills.

(I was wearing the full ninja suit.)


----------



## MagicalCat590

I thought it was hilarious when I found out that my villagers are none too fond of my husband, who also plays ACNL on his own 3DS. They all think he's a Bellpincher xD
I have no idea why they think that because at worst he'd be a TTer (no offense), but then again, I've never asked what he does with his money in-game.


----------



## AmyK

Festivale... Flora was so excited that she became ready to make sacrifices...


----------



## Wildroses

Punch came over to my place today and commented that my cradle reminded him of when he was a little baby, then started waving his arms, crying and yelling "Waah!"


----------



## ghostbadgers

I got a letter today from my *mom*... 
Telling me "I send you a nice outfit! So we can go *twin style*."

I was like sure k but then





My mom is a *doctor*?!?!? 

(that's funny too because irl my mom is a therapist in a mental hospital and indeed IS a doctor lol)


----------



## Explosivo25

D'awww! Cute coincidence!

Meanwhile, my villagers are becoming obsessed with tie-dyed shirts. Pashmina, Julian, and Kabuki are wearing blue, purple, and orange tie dye shirts, and Coco just ran up to me begging for a red tie dye shirt that I had in my pockets earlier. I hope the entire town wears tie dye soon (mainly so they won't be wearing this crappy wave shirt I designed).


----------



## Sepherana

Always makes me laugh. XD


----------



## skweegee

One day, Ed sent my male character a Pep-Squad Skirt in the mail, saying that he thought I'd look good in it. Then, for the next few weeks, in both of my towns, my villagers suddenly started giving all my male characters Pep-Squad Tees and Pep-Squad skirts. I just found that a bit odd.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

MadisonCrossing said:


> These are all _hilarious!_  Here's what happened to me...
> Elmer: "Maddie, I need you to deliver this to Alice.  She left it at my house."
> Me: "Okay!"
> ~Finds Alice, gives it to her~
> Alice:  "Oh!  My super toilet!  I thought I lost this...And it was at Elmer's?  Thank you, Madison!"
> XD
> Another time, I came in Alice's house and she was sitting on the toilet.


OH LOLOLOLOL


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Sepherana said:


> View attachment 43445
> 
> Always makes me laugh. XD



You know you didn't have to censor that, right? It's just a statue. And when it comes to artwork, NAKEDNESS IS A VIRTUE. Lol, just kidding.


----------



## Melyora

Celia sent me a present through the mail, and in the letter she had written "I think it looks very grown-up." It was a kiddie carpet...


----------



## Jesusfreakette

Irony. That's irony, right?


----------



## Reindeer

That perfume is probably the APPLE TREE RIGHT BEHIND YOU.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

RhinoK said:


> Merengue was sick but gave me medicine for my bee sting
> then thanked me for it
> and Merengue also asked for a cherry when Cherry the Dog was right nearby
> I also have a sweets room with cake and stuff and I always invite Merengue around and hehe she always compliments it
> She also likes the zen clock because she doesn't have to worry about how long her cake has been in the oven
> 
> merengue r u even real



Wow...


----------



## Melyora

Awwwww that's just cute! I am happy you moved in here Hamlet! (and right the day after I got a Jacobs Ladder, you're my lucky Hamster!)





So Beau invited me to his home today, but he did not know the way.





Here is his house.





And then I discovered he has this BIG UGLY THING in his house. And he wouldn't sell it to me <_< I hope he gets rid of it soon.


----------



## Reindeer

Are smug villagers just kind of stupid when it comes to fruit?
I'm holding Ken in my cycling town now. I completed a request for him and he gave me an orange as a reward.
I talk to him right after and he starts talking about how much he wants a juicy orange...


----------



## Murin

Lucky is afraid of mummies, even though, ya know...


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward

Oh hai there, nice hiding place you have there.


... *silently sobs* (I actually managed to catch these and I have a picture but EFFORT)


Breaking News: A local red sea otter reported missing has been found lifeless in the sea, with many scallops weighing him down so much he drowned.


Meheheheh...

Also, I at 22:59 I was rushing up to Re-Tail to sell some fish and right at the door Re-Tail closed in my face  (with Rosie in there). I think something else happened but I forgot.


----------



## Onyxemery

A dwarf? Yeah, didn't expect that one.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

alison123 said:


> OH LOLOLOLOL



Omg dat post you quoted
Is so old
Like
When I had my first town </3


----------



## Explosivo25

I had an interesting conversation with Julian last night.

(Apologies for the crappy sideways photos. I didn't have access to an SD card slot and I don't know why they flipped sideways)




WTF?



JULIAN, WHAT DID YOU DO?



Actually, never mind. I don't think I want to know anymore.


----------



## Animal Crossing Rocks

So I just walked into a conversation between Pietro and Willow and apparently they were talking about snacks. Willow says she doesn't eat snacks, she eats appetizers. Then I was asked if I like snacks. I said I do. Then after that, Willow basically said, "Well looks like you and Pietro have something to talk about then." That last part feels like Willow is trying to get me and Pietro together lol. And during the conversation, I was like, wat? (sorry if this comment looks confusing and not funny lol)


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

It was definitely worth it to tilt my head sideways to read that. That was such a bizarre conversation.


----------



## kittylan

Sprinkle fell asleep while she was talking to me xD


----------



## PaperKangaroo

I never got a picture of it, but once after getting Pekoe a fruit, she gave me a hamster cage. This wouldn't be so creepy if it wouldn't for the fact Hamlet AND Hamphrey lived in the town at the time. But the scariest part of all was when Hamlet pinged me and said "Where did you get that hamster cage? I HAVE TO HAVE IT!"

You haven't felt true fear until you've seen a tiny hamster command to buy a tinier hamster from you.


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward

Today, I had a makeup case in my pockets, and Avery said how much he wanted one!  I wish I took a picture, but I had no space left.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

That Jillian conversation is quite strange, if you ask me...but it sounds like something a smug would say. c,:


----------



## Reindeer

Camping must be fun when you have me around.


----------



## Explosivo25

O_O. Who was the unlucky camper?


----------



## Capella

I couldn't take any pictures but I was at rosie's house and she started talking about how comfortable her toilet was.. xD


----------



## lnvaderZlM

Wat.



Mmm...I can imagine Phoebe coming over and licking Chrissy's face...oh my...


Wat.


Marshal leaning over to sniff Chadder.


----------



## Explosivo25

I think your villagers need to learn about boundaries. XD


----------



## Soapy

One of my female villagers giving me a Men's Toilet after finding it in a draw.


----------



## Gummysaur

I was very happy when I received a tweeter from a giveaway.

also...

I was looking through my photos and selected a random one, and this crap came up

._.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Found this fanart on tumblr; had to edit it a bit.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

when i was doing some deliveries and stuff, eugene wanted me to give a package that was meant for francine, but she ended up buying an extra, then told me that eugene didn't mess up since he played some dubstep music in a fusion party


----------



## witchbaby

she was so angry afterwards she wouldn't even talk to me and o'hare just wandered off obliviously


----------



## Mayor Jamal

witchbaby said:


> she was so angry afterwards she wouldn't even talk to me and o'hare just wandered off obliviously



Thats pretty much Mira and Marshal in my town, Mira REALLY doesn't like him.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I love this thread! For example:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Explosivo25 said:


> I had an interesting conversation with Julian last night.
> 
> (Apologies for the crappy sideways photos. I didn't have access to an SD card slot and I don't know why they flipped sideways)
> 
> 
> View attachment 43776
> 
> WTF?
> 
> View attachment 43777
> 
> JULIAN, WHAT DID YOU DO?
> 
> View attachment 43779
> 
> Actually, never mind. I don't think I want to know anymore.



Well, this says a lot about Julian...ha ha!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This made me laugh for some reason.

You mean like this?


----------



## Renkindle

Tipper lost her mitten, and I returned it to her. After I gave it to her, she said something along the lines of "Oh, thank goodness you found my mitten! I kept my prized Hot Yoga Girl figurine in there! I'm glad it's not broken!"

Yes. _Hot yoga girl._


----------



## Reindeer

...


----------



## Explosivo25

I just found my Wild World game card in the bottom of one of my bags on Monday and played for the first time in a month. One of the letters in my mailbox mentioned that I should try martial arts. Since I'm a brown belt in tae kwon do, I didn't know whether to find that cool or creepy.


----------



## Javocado

Poppy said the word "totes" and then she got scared and was like "What?! I don't know where I heard that word but I'm going to stop using it right now".


----------



## Regina Cordium

This is funny in a sort of macabre way: Diva has two sarcophagi in her house, and when I opened one it said something like "...It's best to ignore what has been seen." (too lazy to look up screenshot)

DIVA WHAT IS IN YOUR HOUSE

WHAT IS IN MY TOWN


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Well, this is very frustrating for me, hilarious for you guys. Well, having time-traveled in my GC game to get 10,000 Bells from my mom, I got quite a lot of Bells from the money rock. Later on, on my way to the post office to pay it off, I saw Dottie in an igloo. She offered to play a game to buy her Mrs. Flamingo, saying the starting price was 18,795 Bells, which was everything I had. I had to pick a symbol and NOT pick the same one she does. Feeling lucky, I chose the triangle. Guess what she chose? The TRIANGLE. I lost ALL my money, and can't get it back without a lecture from that GOD DAMN MOLE. I was raging too much to take a pic.


----------



## Anal

the screen went black one time and i seen the reflection of a joke lmao


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Anal said:


> the screen went black one time and i seen the reflection of a joke lmao



The only things that made me laugh are your username and signature. Pure genius, man.


----------



## Lepidoptera

Today I got freaked out because I thought one of my bushes started moving around. It turned out just to be Lyman in a pitfall holding a grass umbrella.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Ami Mercury

How much for Clay?


----------



## macuppie

IDK WHY THIS IS SO FUNNY TO ME EVEN TO THIS DAY I CRACK UP (Timbra is the sheep). It's going down, I'm yelling Timbraaa!


----------



## aieatspeaches

I remember in Wild World on time I got one of those little message in a bottle things on my seashore one time.
When I opened it up, and it was something along the lines of "If this is Ian, you're cool, if you aren't Ian, screw you".
Thing was, Ian is my cousin.


----------



## Hazelnut

..."shawty"


----------



## Mayor Jamal

Poor Wolfgang, doesn't have a clue what she's talking about.


----------



## nammie

a convo diana and flurry had today...





flurry apparently accidentally took candy without paying before??? lmao


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Mayor Jamal said:


> Poor Wolfgang, doesn't have a clue what she's talking about.



First time I heard something was "dirt cheap," I was so tempted to grab a shovel in real life, dig a giant hole, and sell the mud left over.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy

nammie said:


> a convo diana and flurry had today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flurry apparently accidentally took candy without paying before??? lmao


hiding someone in your basement is a bit suggestive


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Only Rocco showed up.


It must be garden day at Nookling Junction. And the stationary was butterfly paper.


What kisses?


----------



## stitchmaker

Tutu asked if visitor got lost in my big house.  Than she asked if any were stuck in my walls.

In my other town a villager finally gave up her lawn chair.  Next day I found she replaced it with a super toilet.  There is a lamp in front of it.  
The villager have said that there isn't any bathrooms in town.  Now they can visit her house.


----------



## ellemacc

View attachment 46367
View attachment 46368
View attachment 46369
View attachment 46370
View attachment 46371
View attachment 46372
agnes: cute uchi pig by day, hardcore fanfic writer by night ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Wildroses

After sitting in Re-Tail ignored for a fortnight, Roald finally bought my patchwork lamp three days ago. Today he pinged me to say: "Say, you're into this sort of thing aren't you? I want you to have this patchwork lamp. Don't worry about it, one day they'll be something of yours I'm interested in." 

So in essence, Roald gave me something he knew I did not want and expects me to give him something of mine for free in return one day. Next time he asks for a catchphrase, I going to make it: "I'm cheap." 

This isn't my first experience with an item I cannot get rid of. I will now relate the Saga of the Tea-Set, which began my second day of playing.

I moved to town. Merry sold me a tea-set. I later gave this tea-set to Baabara. She later returned it in exchange for something else. I put the tea-set in Re-Tail, where it sat for five weeks as everything around it sold like hotcakes. Eventually Molly agreed to buy it. Two days after she did, Marshal gave me another tea-set. At this point I decided to stop fighting fate and made a kitchen room to display it in.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I...HATE YOU.


The irony is that he has a net with him.


----------



## epona

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Thank you so much for the advice. It took me a good fifteen minutes to find my 3DS, realizing I left it in the cold wind outside. Took me ten more minutes to figure out how you post the images. Anyways, I've got quite a few.
> 
> View attachment 18356
> Relax, guys, I only gave him a tree. It's not what you think it is.
> View attachment 18357
> This is not what I expected Chief to do when Sheldon told him to reenact what he was like as a baby...
> View attachment 18358
> I think it was a misspelling...
> View attachment 18359
> That was a pretty cool Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door reference.
> View attachment 18360
> Those three horses were the ones that greeted me...
> View attachment 18361
> Chief, that's what she said.
> View attachment 18362
> The mermaid statue... Chief wanted it... And I think it looks messed up... -.-
> View attachment 18363
> Of course you do, Tutu.
> View attachment 18364
> THANK YOU, STINKIN' CHIEF!!



precocious is a word lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

There's already a butterfly nearby...



What fish?


GOD DAMN IT, APOLLO!


----------



## estypest

Yes.. I am being immature.. it made me laugh anyway


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

estypest said:


> View attachment 46526
> 
> Yes.. I am being immature.. it made me laugh anyway



Ah, the memories...


----------



## Adventure9

I thought this was really creepy... Have to look carefully ^^


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Ami Mercury said:


> View attachment 46131
> How much for Clay?



Ha ha!  Loved this one!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

1000 comments! Keep up the good work, guys!

Them eyes. Apollo thinks it's his day...


----------



## Ami Mercury

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> 1000 comments! Keep up the good work, guys!
> View attachment 46546
> Them eyes. Apollo thinks it's his day...
> View attachment 46547



Congrats of getting the 1000th post on the thread!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> Congrats of getting the 1000th post on the thread!



First time I ever got that kind of congrats...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Umm... Guys? Just because this post has 1003 posts doesn't mean this ends here!


----------



## Ami Mercury

Can't find the pic, but this is kind of funny.

I went to the Emporium a few days back, and the furniture they had was:
Astro TV, Astro Sofa, Astro Chair, Astro Clock, Astro Bed, and Astro Closet.


----------



## Melyora

I didn't make a picture, but today I delivered a package from Fang to Curlos, cause Fang had forgotten it and now was to ashamed to deliver it himself...
So I delivered it to Curlos and he said "Oh he remember! That's pretty good for an animal his age." I think that's an insult ^_^'

- - - Post Merge - - -

Owh, and then I go back to Fang to tell him I delivered it, and this is his reaction to Curlos comment: " Humph! Well, good! Curlos should know it's not so easy for me to remember these things..."

 Silly animals.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro

When I had Phoebe in my town, she would always appear on the title screen by her house, and she would always fall into a pitfall that spawned there. I got a big kick out of that. Another one would be a few instances where Punchy got in a few fights with my neighbors, and he was the one who never got upset or anything. Just seeing that look on his face made me laugh.


----------



## Mayor Jamal

This happened a few days ago.






















Suuuuuure he did Bangle. >_>


----------



## Explosivo25

Not New Leaf, but it still made me laugh


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Queued for my tumblr but I'll post it early here...



Spoiler








_... with the shape the one lamp is..._
I don't even want to know how it has been _gently used_...
And I don't even want it...
You can just keep it...
This one will just be on the house...
_Promise..._


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Explosivo25 said:


> Not New Leaf, but it still made me laugh
> 
> View attachment 47243



I remember Rocco said that, too, but his catchphrase was "in my bed," so he ended up creating bed-ception. "While you were away, I went into your house and sat on your bed, in my bed!"


----------



## holes

Haha that's awesome! xD


----------



## SirFluffsALot

Sounds pretty Satanic, Coco.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Gummysaur said:


> I was looking through my photos and selected a random one, and this crap came up
> View attachment 44157
> ._.



YOU DON'T KNOW HOW ACCOMPLISHED OF SPANISH CLASS I FELT WHEN I SAW THIS POST AND REALIZED I KNEW WHAT IT MEANT


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

MadisonCrossing said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW HOW ACCOMPLISHED OF SPANISH CLASS I FELT WHEN I SAW THIS POST AND REALIZED I KNEW WHAT IT MEANT



Ha ha!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> Ha ha!



Shouldn't you too? ^u^


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

MadisonCrossing said:


> Shouldn't you too? ^u^



I do!


----------



## AllisonCypress

MadisonCrossing said:


> Omg Filbutt XD
> I just...think I died XD



Me too!  I thought that was hilarious! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MadisonCrossing said:


> YOU DON'T KNOW HOW ACCOMPLISHED OF SPANISH CLASS I FELT WHEN I SAW THIS POST AND REALIZED I KNEW WHAT IT MEANT



Wow...I felt exactly the same...


----------



## FallingStar

Once, I saw a digspot in front of my mailbox. I thought it was convenient that one of the fossils was by my home. So I went to check my mail... It was a pitfall! I had been baited. 
And let's not forget the time Curt offered Timbra flowers, "picked out of her least favorite neighbor's yard."


----------



## Ulua24

This conversation was so weird, unexpected and funny. 

Gala's "I'm Sorry" dance was hilarious in action.
Bonbon is such a stalker. XD


----------



## holes

I've got a ton of pictures to post! Sorry if this post turns out really long!
I was clearing out my camera roll when I found this gem xD
Someone doesn't like the New Year's Celebrations.Victoria just has to make it awkward
0_0
 Oh... um... thanks?
Sounds like fun.
Umm... 
 This accurately describes my life
Have fun trying that...
I don't know why that made me laugh xD
Another accurate picture of my life...Cute...? Right...
Dark? Oh... I didn't realize it was dark.
Oh... umm... are you trying to hint at something, Walker? Oh come on Sylvia! A pet kangaroo is perfect for you!


----------



## holes

Sorry, another long post... I've got so many pictures that I want to post xD

I don't want to know what you meant...
Oh god....
Umm... yeah...? I am dressed as Loki...Aw
No... I'm not your princess...
Fashion Dinosaur xD
Right...
Science.
Aw Lionel :3


----------



## JellofishXD

sry no pictures
Baabara just showed me the first letter I ever gave her and said how she would cherish this forever and it said dear Baabara gimme 100,000 bells thx


----------



## holes

JellofishXD said:


> sry no pictures
> Baabara just showed me the first letter I ever gave her and said how she would cherish this forever and it said dear Baabara gimme 100,000 bells thx


I did that once, but I gave Tom a letter saying that he can't ever leave my town, and he's always running up to me and showing me it xD


----------



## Furry

Lopez once had me deliver something to Bertha that she accidentally left at his house. It was her cloths.... This exact same thing happend again with Del like a week were he wanted me to give something back to pashmina she forgot at his place.  ( 　ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)


----------



## holes

Furry said:


> Lopez once had me deliver something to Bertha that she accidentally left at his house. It was her cloths.... This exact same thing happend again with Del like a week were he wanted me to give something back to pashmina she forgot at his place.  ( 　ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)



That's... worrying... to say the least. I'm not sure I want to know what happened between them! xD


----------



## Titi

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Explosivo25

JellofishXD said:


> sry no pictures
> Baabara just showed me the first letter I ever gave her and said how she would cherish this forever and it said dear Baabara gimme 100,000 bells thx



XD. One of my alts wrote a letter to Tiffany that said "I'll drive you to Wal-Mart and leave you there!" (It's from Professor Layton and the Malignant Growth). She always is running and showing people that letter, too.


----------



## Coolio15

More Pics!
Okay I love my animals in my second town San Grio, but they are not the sharpest tools in the shed according to these pics.


----------



## Explosivo25

Buttermilk and spiced chai sounds like one of the worst combinations known to man.

Also, I love the name of your second town. If I get a second town, I'm naming it Folsense. Layton themed towns are awesome!


----------



## Coolio15

Explosivo25 said:


> Buttermilk and spiced chai sounds like one of the worst combinations known to man.
> 
> Also, I love the name of your second town. If I get a second town, I'm naming it Folsense. Layton themed towns are awesome!


I love Layton<3! The newest game is soooooooo awesome, I'm so sad that the series has ended though


----------



## Brackets

Titi said:


> View attachment 48022
> 
> View attachment 48023



HAAAAAA I love that


----------



## Ropera

These are the best ones that I have at the moment.

Lucky stores his food with a corpse.




Marshal is so confused that he's fishing in the grass.


----------



## Mayor o' Pawville

I tripped while running away from bees.

I got stung, of course.


----------



## Titi

Hallie said:


> HAAAAAA I love that



I was litterally giggling alone like an idiot for 5 minutes when it happened. XD


----------



## Panduhh

I wish I'd taken a picture. 

Hugh was one of my original villagers and I do love him, even if I'm trying to get him out. He pinged me yesterday and I'm like "Okay, cool maybe he wants to move!" No.. He doesn't but he showed me the first letter I ever wrote to him.

"Hey fatty piggy"

I lost it. I was cracking up so hard and I told my boyfriend, who then started laughing with me.
I don't remember writing it but I sincerely hope he keeps it forever and shows someone in his new town (when he eventually moves)​


----------



## MayorAqua

I don't have any pictures,but let me just explain it.
I was at Merengue's house,one of my villagers,and I randomly opened her refrigerator,and a lovely lamp came out. Merengue said,"Oh yeah,my lovely lamp! I didn't have any space to put it so I just stuffed it in there."
Oh cool,Merengue! I didn't know you could store a lamp in a refrigerator! 
Just that...there is a empty table right in front of your refrigerator... O.O


----------



## Shydragon

I put my flounder table in the flea market and Savannah wound up buying it. I then regretted it, gave Savannah a truckload of 2x2 furniture items and stuff, and changed her catchphrase to "ihavurtabl" (shortened due to character limit). Later, Peggy came up to me and tried to give me a ringside table. I declined, to which she replied something along the lines of "Oh right, it was Klaus who wanted this! Sorry, ihavurtabl." I guess she picked it up from Savannah and repeated it at the most fitting moment.


----------



## Stitched

Panduhh said:


> I wish I'd taken a picture.
> 
> Hugh was one of my original villagers and I do love him, even if I'm trying to get him out. He pinged me yesterday and I'm like "Okay, cool maybe he wants to move!" No.. He doesn't but he showed me the first letter I ever wrote to him.
> 
> "Hey fatty piggy"
> 
> I lost it. I was cracking up so hard and I told my boyfriend, who then started laughing with me.
> I don't remember writing it but I sincerely hope he keeps it forever and shows someone in his new town (when he eventually moves)​


I have a similar story.
Sterling was in my town for a long time.  I didn't realize I never wrote him a nice "Welcome to town!" letter like I do for everyone.  There was a time when he changed his shirt to a pink and purple dotted tee or something and it looked so stupid and I was so mad.
My first letter to him was "Change your shirt you look like an idiot for God's sake"
I laughed so hard when I saw it.  I accidentally voided him, and I hope that whoever gets him from my wifi pool can appreciate it.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

It wouldn't let me take a picture, but I saw Angus fall into a pitfall seed on the main screen a few days ago.  Later, when I was strolling through town, I dug it up in the same spot.
Apparently it just...reappeared? ^~^'


----------



## Ami Mercury

I changed Francine's catchphrase to "Dah-ling" (The stereotypical way for a star or fashionista to say 'darling'). Is that any good?


----------



## Uffe




----------



## PaperCat

I fail on the catching funny moments with the camera, but Bluebear made me chuckle with this one.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I recieved a letter from the post office saying that I earned 1 bell in interest for last month.I wonder what I should spend it on.lol.


----------



## SirFluffsALot

TheGreatBrain said:


> I recieved a letter from the post office saying that I earned 1 bell in interest for last month.I wonder what I should spend it on.lol.



Better spend it wisely, my friend!


----------



## Luerna

I really ship Julian and Roscoe, so this didn't help XD





















I just thought it was pretty funny and unexpected hah!


----------



## Spongebob

Omg this thread is making me laugh so hard irl right now xD
I love it


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

MadisonCrossing said:


> It wouldn't let me take a picture, but I saw Angus fall into a pitfall seed on the main screen a few days ago.  Later, when I was strolling through town, I dug it up in the same spot.
> Apparently it just...reappeared? ^~^'



*Gasps* Angus is indestructible!


----------



## mousehole

You fit right in Ankha

nope... no green eyed monster

what is it drinking...? Motor oil?


----------



## MightyMunchlax

These are some of the highlights from recently. Ignore the mishmosh of paths I have since fixed them I was just path testing at the time and writing over paths so things got a little crazy in some areas:










I must say making Ankha say derogatory things makes for a lot of hilarity because she usually tests them out by yelling something angrily. Also, Lionel likes peeking in my alts house...


----------



## LindseyKate04

Spoiler


----------



## dangerousflower

broccolo gave me a trash can and told me it reminded him of me


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Eloise in my town had been hating on Mira, when she was in the shop she said something to the effect of "Mira would look terrible in this" or some such phrase. I was all poor Mira, I guess Uchi and Snooty don't bode well. Some days my villagers would tell me Eloise and Mira were great friends so ironic xD


----------



## davidxrawr

Not really a hilarious momment in animal crossing but I started campsite resetting and after a whole day a few days ago of island hopping (club tortimer) I have the bad habit of switching of my wifi instead of closing and restarting the game :x


----------



## Pokemonprime

MightyMunchlax said:


> These are some of the highlights from recently. Ignore the mishmosh of paths I have since fixed them I was just path testing at the time and writing over paths so things got a little crazy in some areas:
> 
> View attachment 50044
> 
> 
> I must say making Ankha say derogatory things makes for a lot of hilarity because she usually tests them out by yelling something angrily. Also, Lionel likes peeking in my alts house...



Did Anhka just make a Duke Nukem reference? Really? I mean Duke Nukem isn't even a Nintendo franchise, heck its not a kids franchise.


----------



## Coolio15

Of all people, I didn't expect Molly to be the one making fun of Hamlet for being stupid! Looks like she DOES have a dark side


----------



## Uffe

LindseyKate04 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 50051
> View attachment 50052



I lol'd. xD


----------



## LindseyKate04

Uffe said:


> I lol'd. xD



I was so happy when that happened hahah... Redd, you are a filthy animal. <3


----------



## skylerracerGT

these two tell the story on its own:

Looks like they had too much fun on the island


yes im lying flat on the water


----------



## Titi

skylerracerGT said:


> these two tell the story on its own:
> 
> Looks like they had too much fun on the island
> View attachment 50206
> 
> yes im lying flat on the water
> View attachment 50207



How the ****? XD


----------



## Explosivo25

I feel so bad that I don't have a pic of it, but a few days ago Gladys told me "Rachel, I think you could use a cherry."

Just what are you trying to say, Gladys?!

Also, I showed up at Alfonso's birthday party to find him and Winnie wearing the Professor Layton and Luke shirts I designed. It was so cute and hilarious.


----------



## LollyLife101

I have a Villager named Phoebe which is based of a firebird, wears a fire shirt, plays K.K. Flameco but im in Re-Tail and said...
                                              "I always wanted a FIRE EXTINGUISHER,Sparky!"
    Makes me think about the town she used to live in, Burnt down in flames really?


----------



## Spongebob

It's not from NL but it's funny 
And it's upside down xD


----------



## Ulua24

Me being the 'Frasier' addict that I am, Stitches now says this:

XD


----------



## PaperCat

Today Buck gave me his metronome. I then went to Re-Tail and put it in the flea market. Buck then comes in and buys it from me.


----------



## CainWolf

Today I went to the dream suit and the last person to visit my town was someone named Aidan (with a music note on the end of it) from a town named Crystal, and my character is named Aidan and my town's name is Crystal. I know they're common names for people and towns but that is still a weird coincidence.

Also the other day I was playing hide and seek and Bunnie was hiding behind the sphinx. Not by the head where it's tall enough to almost hide her but behind it's front legs, which don't ever come up high enough to cover her legs. And Bam was behind his own house. Afterwords they congratulated me on being awesome at hide and seek and rewarded me with a toaster.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Beardo said this a while back but I thought it was funny.


----------



## Dandie

I started a new town, and Carmen was saying something like this:
"Mayor Dandie, this town is like a chick! If you take care of it, it will grow into a strong, fluffy chicken! Bawk! BAWK! BAWK! BAWK!"
Goose was walking by, and he gave Carmen a strange look.


----------



## Shydragon

Once I was talking to Benjamin and he said "I sat down in front of the tree in the plaza, and I was suddenly overcome by memories of things that have happened in Skyville!" He had moved in literally a day before. Must have been an eventful day.


----------



## lishe

I always thought that the fortunes had some really funny ones.


----------



## Sanaki

I was on my cycle town and I found Diana in Main Street (She's in my main town now) and she said she was searching for a pocketknife???? is she trying to kill my Mayor or


----------



## Titi

I was doing tours with a japanese guy on tortimer's island the other day, he chose the tuna kahuna tour... 4 times in a row.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Titi said:


> I was doing tours with a japanese guy on tortimer's island the other day, he chose the tuna kahuna tour... 4 times in a row.



' u ' wow!  you must've earned a lot of medals then?


----------



## Titi

MadisonCrossing said:


> ' u ' wow!  you must've earned a lot of medals then?



Yeah but it's funny because, ya know, the japanese and tuna fishing... I couldn't stop giggling.
He was nice though and I like fishing tours so I didn't really mind.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Titi said:


> Yeah but it's funny because, ya know, the japanese and tuna fishing... I couldn't stop giggling.
> He was nice though and I like fishing tours so I didn't really mind.



yeah, haha!


----------



## AllisonCypress

...Sure it does, Shep...


----------



## AllisonCypress

I have a few more to post after this...I never got around to it until today. 

What makes it funny is that Bluebear is a bear... 

Those things... 

What does she mean?  This is meant to be like a little kid's room! 

I'm sure they would enjoy that, Bluebear... 

Rule 1: Mind yer manners!  Rule 2: MIND YER MANNERS!  As if he can tell us what to do... 

Tammy is the most ridiculous villager I've ever had... 

...Very buff, Antonio...you look about as buff as a peach. 

- - - Post Merge - - -


Her expressions tho... 

Aww...! 

I bet. 

Doesn't it look like that bee is challenging me?  After the 3 times I failed to catch one...


----------



## MightyMunchlax

Always love Pascal.


----------



## AllisonCypress

MightyMunchlax said:


> View attachment 51701
> 
> Always love Pascal.



That's so true! 

- - - Post Merge - - -


...Kitty?  That sounds both random and unsafe... Who knows what aliens would do to your oranges? 

But Tucker...you're a mammoth.  Shouldn't you be almost as big as some dinosaurs?


----------



## BerryPop

Unidentified floor oranges?
KID ICARUS UPRISING!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

View attachment 51669
I'm sure they would enjoy that, Bluebear... 

Ha ha, Bonbon said this once too!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

AllisonCypress said:


> View attachment 51797
> But Tucker...your a mammoth.  Shouldn't you be almost as big as some dinosaurs?



Sorry to ruin it but...
*you're


----------



## Vizionari

Once Hamlet wore the melon shirt, and suddenly everyone started wearing it... god that was a nightmare. Hamlet's lucky he still lives in my town.


----------



## woopslap

my friend who has the same name as me also has animal crossing, and by chance, i have francine in my town and she has chrissy in hers! one day when we were playing over wifi she came over and had a nice talk with francine (blue chrissy) so i went to her town to find chrissy (pink francine). we ran all over the town looking for her and getting agitated to the point of insanity, screaming "WHERE ARE YOU, PINK FRANCINE????? COME OUT OMFG" and after like 20 minutes i had the idea to check the museum, where we found her. after she acted like nothing was weird, we spent a good 5 minutes running circles around her and pushing her around.


----------



## PaperCat

Not sure if its hilarious, but Fuchsia keeps handing out melon tees to all my villagers. So now a bunch of them are wearing melon teels. It is kinda amusing, but annoying at the same time.


----------



## ThePayne22

Vizionari said:


> Once Hamlet wore the melon shirt, and suddenly everyone started wearing it... god that was a nightmare. Hamlet's lucky he still lives in my town.





PaperCat said:


> Not sure if its hilarious, but Fuchsia keeps handing out melon tees to all my villagers. So now a bunch of them are wearing melon teels. It is kinda amusing, but annoying at the same time.



Woah, that happened to both of you? 

I had smug Henry in my town, who sent me two letters on the same day telling me I'm awesome and that it's hard for him to say things like that and I'm all: "Someone's sending off mixed signals, lol."


----------



## Dandie

I'm pretty sure Tiffany and Goose and Carmen and Jeremiah are couples.

So, Tiffany follows Goose around like everywhere, and she already sent him like five shirts since I started my town. Which was on Friday.

And Carmen was saying something like, "Want to spy on Jeremiah? Just kidding, I don't spy!" but a couple minutes later, I talked to Croque, and he said, "I'm patrolling the area. Jeremiah said there were pitfall seeds around his house." Then, I turned around, and Carmen was flailing around in a pitfall seed by Jeremiah's house. And there was smoke coming from his chimney, so he was home.
Carmen is a stalker. .-.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999

Moe: Hey, are you going to eat that food on your face? (AKA My Lemon things you wear and stuff)
Me: No.
Moe: WHAT, YOU AREN'T GOING TO EAT THEM? Oh, you don't have to hide them from me! I'm not hungry yet!
__________________
Harry: Hey, if I were an animal, which animal would I be?
Me: A nice hippo (An option)
Harry: Wow, I get that a lot. Oh wait a second, that's because I AM a hippo!


----------



## ThePayne22

Chief: Hey, can I buy that cockroach from you for 50 Bells?
Me: Okay.

NEXT DAY

Chief: Hey, I've got a super awesome mystery thing for you, but you have to buy it for 100 Bells.
Me: Alright
HE HANDS ME BACK MY COCKROACH. 
50 BELL PROFIT.


----------



## RayOfHope

This happened maybe a week ago.

As soon as I wanted to plant orange trees, I realized I had somehow lost my oranges or sold them or something, and I was about to buy some from someone online when one of my villagers pings me and hands over an orange! I plant it and use the fruit to make more trees, so on, but all the while, villagers all over my town are giving me nothing but oranges. Three of them sent me oranges in letters, two traded me other items for oranges... orange after orange, for several days.

Then as soon as I thought it had ended, I deliver something to Vesta for Lolly, and how am I rewarded? ...Another stupid orange.


----------



## purrheart

kevin's such a cutie


----------



## Delphine

Everytime I see Pascal, I laugh. His sentences are just so... random x)

But the funniest thing a villager ever said to me was...



...yeah I know, give me the time to translate 

So, as you can see, I am dressed as a bride. I was playing with a friend of mine (who happens to be a boy), and while he was shopping, I thought I'd talk to Francine, my favorite villager by far.

And she goes like : 
"*But, you are way too young to get married! You should focus on your finals first!*"

(_Le baccalaur?at_, aka _le bac_, is like the last exam you pass in France, it's a very big deal and here she made a play on words with _bac_, the exam, and _bac ? sable_, which is a sandbox... made me laugh...)

I thought it was really funny since I was studying for my _bac_ at this exact period and took a break playing AC ^^​


----------



## Titi

Aaaaah Delphine tu me donnes envi de rejouer en fran?ais. 
Les blagues sont trop marrantes et les jeux de mots sont bien plus dr?les qu'en anglais.

- - - Post Merge - - -

?a c'est bien pass? ton BAC en vrai?


----------



## Delphine

Titi said:


> Aaaaah Delphine tu me donnes envi de rejouer en fran?ais.
> Les blagues sont trop marrantes et les jeux de mots sont bien plus dr?les qu'en anglais.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ?a c'est bien pass? ton BAC en vrai?



Haha ! C'est vrai que la traduction est super 
Oui tr?s bien, j'aurai les r?sultats la semaine prochaine ! Merci ^^
(are you French or just super good with languages? :3)


----------



## CinnamonCrab

I was trying to get a shot of my acnl character waving during the Festivale and it took a few tries. I then made a shockface because Tammy just. Came up right out of nowhere. I looked through them on my computer and gif'd it.


----------



## Delphine

Cucco said:


> I then made a shockface because Tammy just. Came up right out of nowhere.



The zooming xD Made me laugh ~


----------



## CinnamonCrab

DelphineCrossing said:


> The zooming xD Made me laugh ~


DUN DUN DUNNNNNNNN haha XD


----------



## Niaouli

When I finished my first public works project, only one villager came to the dedication ceremony - it was pretty early in the day, and I think most of the town was still asleep.

An hour later Marshal runs up, says he found an item that reminded him of me, and hands me a tumbleweed.


----------



## CainWolf

Olivia gave me something and said "You can also thank Fuchsia since I'm regifting a gift *he* gave me. Wait, don't actually thank *him*!" Fuchsia is a pink female deer for those who don't know.


----------



## Camillion

Marina just called my friend (and her previous mayor) male... I wonder if any of my old villagers ever did that x-x


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Puck offers the greatest items!


You know, I think that Puck is the most hilarious animal in Shizen!
Of course, he doesn't know it.


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999

Niaouli said:


> When I finished my first public works project, only one villager came to the dedication ceremony - it was pretty early in the day, and I think most of the town was still asleep.
> 
> An hour later Marshal runs up, says he found an item that reminded him of me, and hands me a tumbleweed.



Funnier. Same time of day, NO villagers came.
And Isabelle just said, that you all for being here!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I felt pretty bad for Leif last week.  How does he sleep through something like that?



I wonder if she changed the restaurant "Five Guys Burgers and Fries" to "Five Knives Murders and Cries". (Credit to MeghanNewLeaf ^u^)



We saw this really creepy show on TV too...


----------



## Delphine

When Chester moved in (for those who don't know him, he is a cub who looks like a panda), I began talking to him a lot. He was in his house that day, and had a mama panda in his house. It was really cute. But he said this amazing sentence:

*"Thanks to my mama panda, I now know that pandas have a tail!"*

...WAIT. Chester, you ARE a baby panda... didn't you already know??
Wow. Talk about Inception.


----------



## Boo_is_dead

A funny glitch happened today where Marshal and Diana were talking to each other without facing each other


Caption: _"What's wrong Marshal? You suddenly seem to be daydreaming..."_


Caption: _"I was just admiring the infinite beauty..."_

(Is he going to pay compliments of her bum? To be continued ... )


----------



## Delphine

Boo_is_dead said:


> A funny glitch happened today where Marshal and Diana were talking to each other without facing each other



Trop mignon :3


----------



## Bird

Uh, hate to break it to ya Roald... but you got wings as hands, no thumbs.





(Probably can't see the tarantula but...) _"Hey lil' mama lemme whisper in your ear."_


----------



## Camillion

Lucky was dreaming and started sleep talking about me being Mrs. Snake... Needless to say Snake woke him up from that


----------



## Maenen

I was talking to Julian, and he told me the villagers were rumoring that he and Walt were cousins because they were spending a lot of time together and seemed so very close... proceeding to say that HEY, MAYBE THEY WERE COUSINS, HE DIDN'T EVEN THINK ABOUT IT UNTIL THE VILLAGERS STARTED TALKING ABOUT THEIR RELATIONSHIP
now, keeping in mind that homosexual couples would be censored in anime and were called "cousins" to excuse the closeness between two characters (ie: Haruka and Michiru in American translation of Sailor Moon), I couldn't keep a straight face X'DDDD MY VILLAGERS WERE TALKING ABOUT SOME POSSIBLE GAY ROMANCE BETWEEN JULIAN AND WALT, OK
I wish i'd screen capped it, i wonder if he'll say it again ; _ ;


----------



## purple Satori

I found this while looking through my pictures, only happened once and I thought it was very funny


----------



## X2k5a7y

*This just happened earlier, when Rudy asked me to go fetch Static. I thought it was pretty funny.*


Spoiler













​


----------



## PaperCat

i just went into my mayor's house to get something, and i had music on in the backround, and thought i heard a knock. I looked at my ds, and saw Bluebear walk in. She was like "SURPRISE VISIT" And I am like o_o; kinda funny I guess.

I caught a flea off Eugene. Then a few minutes later, I see him again and he wants to trade something for the same flea...


----------



## AllisonCypress

MadisonCrossing said:


> Sorry to ruin it but...
> *you're



I fixed it!  Thanks!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cucco said:


> I was trying to get a shot of my acnl character waving during the Festivale and it took a few tries. I then made a shockface because Tammy just. Came up right out of nowhere. I looked through them on my computer and gif'd it.


Ha ha!  That's just hilarious! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MeghanNewLeaf said:


> View attachment 53140
> Puck offers the greatest items!
> 
> View attachment 53141
> You know, I think that Puck is the most hilarious animal in Shizen!
> Of course, he doesn't know it.


Don't worry.  Tucker's life savings were around 70 Bells.


----------



## Raino

I'm not sure how to describe this, so here's a picture:


----------



## AllisonCypress

MadisonCrossing said:


> View attachment 53143
> 
> I felt pretty bad for Leif last week.  How does he sleep through something like that?
> 
> View attachment 53144
> 
> I wonder if she changed the restaurant "Five Guys Burgers and Fries" to "Five Knives Murders and Cries". (Credit to MeghanNewLeaf ^u^)
> 
> View attachment 53145
> 
> We saw this really creepy show on TV too...


Ha ha!  Poor Leif! 
Gayle could be a secret spy killer... 
...and the show.  It was...weird.


----------



## PaperCat

Just got a letter from Eugene

"I had this dream... Your hair was wet from this endless rain... As I stood watching, it started floating like seaweed in a storm. I think it means you need to shower more."

Thanks Eugene for that great letter.


I gave Buck a cicada shell, for the heck of it, and he kept going on how he was going to train it to be the most athletic bug.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Look in the background and you'll see that Pancetti fell into a pitfall spot ; u ;



Aaand now she's angry. > u <


----------



## AllisonCypress

PaperCat said:


> Just got a letter from Eugene
> 
> "I had this dream... Your hair was wet from this endless rain... As I stood watching, it started floating like seaweed in a storm. I think it means you need to shower more."
> 
> Thanks Eugene for that great letter.
> 
> 
> I gave Buck a cicada shell, for the heck of it, and he kept going on how he was going to train it to be the most athletic bug.


I remember when Rizzo used to send me those letters. 
And...how can a cicada shell be athletic?  Isn't it just the "molded" shell of a cicada...?  Ha!


----------



## MadisonCrossing

AllisonCypress said:


> And...how can a cicada shell be athletic?  Isn't it just the "molded" shell of a cicada...?  Ha!


Exactly!  ^u^


----------



## holes

What time and day was that show on? If you don't mind me asking!  I'm just curious xD


----------



## Shydragon

Katt, you aren't really inspiring confidence right now.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

holes said:


> What time and day was that show on? If you don't mind me asking!  I'm just curious xD



I'm pretty sure it was 2:59 pm.  If not probably 3:59 pm.  I don't exactly remember u v u


----------



## PaperCat

I love Bluebear.  So silly.


----------



## instantRainbow

This couple tho...

Extra funny with my stung face.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

I got a letter from Tom today saying that this gift resembles me and it was a mens toilet....


----------



## Box9Missingo

AppleBitterCrumble said:


> I got a letter from Tom today saying that this gift resembles me and it was a mens toilet....



What the ? That's really weird XD. Silly villagers.

Had a strange encounter with one of mine recently... they said 'Run it's Josh... (name of my character)' <-- not the exact quote, but close enough. XD


----------



## Delphine

Chrissy shows up at my house, uninvited, and she goes like:
*'DELPHINE! It's me, Chrissy! I know you're in there, I saw you through the window!'*
...Creepy, huh? And then she says:
*'HELLOOO! I won't let it go, lol!'*
Chrissy, you're so... xD And when she left she said: 
*'Thanks for letting me in! *like you had any choice hehe*'*

Thought it was funny. She's so... natural. But I'm glad she came in my house, it's the first time she does that c:


----------



## HibariTheCarnivore

Julie said:


> View attachment 6419
> 
> View attachment 6420
> 
> Thanks, Biskit. Means a lot...



I actually burst out laughing at this one. Thank you so much.


----------



## PaperCat

Bluebear now wants to call my mayor "Shmoopy"
....wut


...and I allowed it, because its Bluebear .___.;;


----------



## Cass

I saw Cherry walking past my peach trees, so when she stopped, I dug holes around her which trapped her between my river and the trees and then proceeded to beat her with my net.

It was hilarious to me.


----------



## Bcat

By far the best greeting and catchphrase combo I have come up with in this game:


----------



## Melyora

Katt telling me she was amazed that Fang and Dell get along well together as best buddies, since their personalities are so different. 

As far as I know they're both cranky ^_^' Do your homework Katt!


----------



## AmyK

Two days ago I met Willow in the late evening while I was wandering around... 
She told me that Avery and Rodney were into hot yoga and something about sharing hobbies.
I was like, "Now that's what you call it, huh?" 

Of course, I know what hot yoga is, but the context made me giggle a lot...


----------



## mags

evilonion said:


> Yesterday, Naomi suggested that I check on Caroline because she is sick. T&T was closed for the night so I couldn't buy medicine, but I went to check on her anyway. Sure enough, she's sick. I talk to her, and she exclaims about my bee sting then proceeds to hand over some medicine so that I could take care of it. I just handed it back so she could get better!


Nice one lol


----------



## RainyCat

I don't have this picture, but I'll tell you. XD

Pango had a flea, so I caught it. She turned around and pinged. She told me she loved my flea and BOUGHT IT. I giggle everytime I see it in her house. To this day, it is in her house lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL! XDDDD


----------



## Hunnybuns

I was on the home screen and it was showing Apple walking around and she walked over a pitfall seed and of course fell in xD She's such a short and stubby little animal that when she was mad I felt like every time she leaned one way she would tip over and roll around the town


----------



## RainyCat

Also, Teddy left a rainbow shirt at Rosie's. XD So much for your machoness, Teddy.

Also he left a SHIRT at Rosie's house. Why would he take it...off....


----------



## Hunnybuns

RainyCat said:


> Also, Teddy left a rainbow shirt at Rosie's. XD So much for your machoness, Teddy.
> 
> Also he left a SHIRT at Rosie's house. Why would he take it...off....




'Rosie I've got some nice pecks *takes off shirt*'



idk 
His eyebrows didn't like it


----------



## RainyCat

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dragonqueen0912

My villagers always leave their clothes at others' houses xD


http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/69530810

I put it on gamefaqs and it has pics, but I was just playing hide and seek with my friend and Violet ran up behind him to hide and then ran away ?

It's because all the black I decided to wear summoned the franken gorilla

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it's the winter solstice for me, Marshal just said:It's 1 and everything is black. That's good, that's how I like it, everything black and covered in gothiness! Long live the night!" 

I didn't know you felt this way


----------



## Naisu_boato

no screen cap for it sadly, but frequently when coco mentions her old town (she came from a japanese female friend of mine) coco will refer to them as male. maybe coco is confused on gender differences?

even if it is mean, it is funny watching carmen (Almost put her japanese name...derp) walk around my cemetary in my town and then find randomly spawned pitfalls. maybe the game is warning her to stay away?


----------



## Vizionari

Lolly asked me to make a delivery to Whitney...right after she was having a conversation with her. :/


----------



## TheBurkinator4

This isn't the biggest story ever but one time Nate wanted to hang out at his house, and he said he couldn't find where his house was from where he was. Here's the kicker, he was about 5 steps away from it, in fact I could see it while I was talking to him. LOL


----------



## Laudine

Bcat said:


> By far the best greeting and catchphrase combo I have come up with in this game:
> View attachment 54850
> View attachment 54851
> View attachment 54852



Bahahahah this made my day! I'll have to try it sometimes xD Looking at you, Marshal and Sterling.


----------



## Coolio15

Really...never knew.



Um...Okay. XD






Wow...Lopez really is the true creeper.  Flurry better run!


----------



## holes

Brace yourselves, I've been saving up pictures and I've only just got round to posting them, so there may be a few long posts. Sorry!
 Okay then...
 What a shame.
 Wow Merry. Just wow.
 Erm...
 Never heard that greeting before.
 The 'mischeif' emotion made this even more creepy.
 I knew there was something between these two.
 Lovely...
 Best. Placement. Ever.
 I was experimenting with my backup (male) so I decided to make him wear a dress 
 Abs!
 You are indeed fabulous, Julian.
 All the umbrellas make it all the more private.
 Unique ways to describe coffee...
 "No one will ever find me here!"
More to come


----------



## holes

Phew... scared me for a minute. Although I do love Julian.
 It totally wasn't me. 
 Ow...? (Notice the Bill Blaster's bullet going through me?)
 Cracks me up every time I do the Shrunk Funk Shuffle on the toilet. xD
 Is that a quote based on All Star - Smash Mouth?
 Sharks are the new posh pet. Okay...?
 I don't think you'll beat my garden, Elvis 
 Merry started to freak me out, look at her hand!
 I'd rather not.
 I want to feel 'glitter' too.
 This is why I don't let my cousin play my game of ACNL.
 And this.
 My perfect photo timing xD
 Well then... looks like it's stayed.

I may have more to come. Not sure yet! 
Apologies for the long posts.


----------



## holes

This describes my life.
 I took this the wrong way. (Old picture so I can't remember if I've already posted this or not)

I think that's it now. If only we had one more photo-uploading-number, I have no idea what it's called, then I'd fit them both on the others!


----------



## RiceBunny

I should've taken a screenshot of the conversation Beau and Drake were having yesterday.

Beau: Where do you think would have the best food, Chihiro?!
Me: The City
Beau: You might be right. I heard that the skyscrapers have windows made of Jelly.
Drake: Oh yeah, I saw something about that on TV the other day.
Beau: I heard their streetlights are lollipops and they have cocoa running through their pipes.
Drake: That sounds kind of gross. What if you wanted to take a shower or something?!
-conversation ends-

When Beau said "They have cocoa running through their pipes" I was like "ewww, hot steamy cocoa running through sewer pipes", but then Drake explained and I was like "OH, Beau meant water pipes" xD My dirty mind made this conversation hilarious to me.


----------



## mayofgotham

Portia asked me to get signatures for her Ban Scary Clowns petition, just as Pietro walked by. It made me chuckle. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And "all that glitters is not gold" is a pretty common saying. I'm fairly sure it didn't originate from smash mouth.


----------



## Tropicana

This coversation happened last week between Cherry and Moe: ( roughly translating from French)

Cherry: Listen to me, small brain! You have to eat fish and vegetables! You can't just only eat chantilly!
Moe:Fish and... what again? Will that make me become strong and big?
Cherry: Yes, yes, completely. Oh! Mister! (my nickname). Can I ask you a question? Do you eat more vegetable or fish? ( I choose only vegetables because I'm vegetarian)
Moe: Oh! Mister! So you are vegetarian! I'll try to eat less fish then. 
Cherry: Moe the vegetarian. I'm not convinced... ( sad face) But at least it's healthier than eating chantilly all the time!
Moe: Vegetables! Little vegetable! ( singing) Oh! I just had an idea!! What if I ate chantilly with vegetables?
Cherry: Moe... You want to make me go crazy, don't you? Seriously...

It might not seem that funny being told like this but it's what made me laugh the most since I started playing. Moe is the best <3


----------



## Titi

Delphine said:


> Haha ! C'est vrai que la traduction est super
> Oui tr?s bien, j'aurai les r?sultats la semaine prochaine ! Merci ^^
> (are you French or just super good with languages? :3)



Je viens de voir ?a d?sol?e ! Oui je suis fran?aise. XD


----------



## TheCrystalRing

Bearffy OTP.

 TMI Muffy...


 I don't know, have you tried_ looking in a mirror_?

 *WHY ARE YOU ALL ON THIS BRIDGE?!*


----------



## spCrossing

I have way too much of these photos.


----------



## Delphine

Titi said:


> Je viens de voir ?a d?sol?e ! Oui je suis fran?aise. XD



Mieux vaut tard que jamais  Merci d'avoir pris la peine de me r?pondre c:


----------



## Coolio15

holes said:


> View attachment 55952 Wow Merry. Just wow.


#Deep xD


----------



## holes

And "all that glitters is not gold" is a pretty common saying. I'm fairly sure it didn't originate from smash mouth. :)[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> (Probably won't work)
> 
> Ah right, thanks! I didn't know!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This happened a few days ago, but there was a dig spot in front of my mailbox, and I was thinking it was a time machine that Ch?vre had buried a week earlier. Went to check my mail, and...

Yep. It was a pitfall. *muttering* i swear if i ever find out who did this ill friggin cut their friggin throat... Oh, I said nothing!


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

I visited a dream town and in one of the houses in the upstairs was a lone gyroid. I posted this on Miiverse: 


and then this scary girl yea'd every single one of my posts and said something about her eye twitching and creepy things


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ZeldaSylveon said:


> I visited a dream town and in one of the houses in the upstairs was a lone gyroid. I posted this on Miiverse:
> View attachment 57345
> 
> and then this scary girl yea'd every single one of my posts and said something about her eye twitching and creepy things
> View attachment 57346



Shipping.


----------



## violetneko

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> This happened a few days ago, but there was a dig spot in front of my mailbox, and I was thinking it was a time machine that Ch?vre had buried a week earlier. Went to check my mail, and...
> View attachment 57342
> Yep. It was a pitfall. *muttering* i swear if i ever find out who did this ill friggin cut their friggin throat... Oh, I said nothing!



Someone did that to me, too! XD Wasn't _directly_ in front of the mailbox, but still... ;3


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

violetneko said:


> Someone did that to me, too! XD Wasn't _directly_ in front of the mailbox, but still... ;3
> View attachment 57363



I bet it was a hater. I swear to God if it was Bluebear... Or maybe Peanut in your town...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Chibi.Hoshi said:


>



Nice one! XD


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

bump~


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I think it's a ghost... 



Horned atlas?  ...Um, sure, I can see that... *backs away*


----------



## MadisonCrossing

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> View attachment 57714
> 
> I think it's a ghost...
> 
> View attachment 57715
> 
> Horned atlas?  ...Um, sure, I can see that... *backs away*



The last one. >u<


----------



## xiaonu

Zell asked me to come over to his house. He was right in front of his house when he asked. As soon as I open the door, he goes "phew! That was quite a walk" LOL we were right in front of it smh.


----------



## Wildroses

So Marshall sent my mayor a letter the other day. 

"Dear Lil,

Thanks for the passionate letter! The words made your feelings loud and clear to me. This is my response...
"Yes."
Poignant, don't you think?

Marshall"

My initial response after receiving this letter was: "Man, I wish I remembered what letter I sent him." I gave it a few days thought, and decided it has to have been one of two possibilities. 

Being the sort of player who doesn't care what their villages wear or have in their houses, I've been combining my efforts to earn my badges for letter writing and catalogue. Every day I visit Able Sisters and the Nooks to buy everything I don't have catalogued, then I buy lots of wrapping paper and stationary to mail all the random crap I've acquired to villagers. 

Chances are, Marshall is reading a hell of a lot into a letter saying: "This is for you because I don't want it" and some gift wrapped trousers. 

However, there is another possibility. Merry recently figured out that the only way of moving out of town is by not telling me until it's too late. I do remember sending someone a letter saying: "I'm so sad Merry left me forever. You wouldn't do that to me, would you?"

Now, that is a letter containing a question which could be answered with a poignant "yes". The only thing stopping me from writing a letter back saying: "HOW COULD YOU, YOU HEARTLESS JERK?!" is the fact that it is equally likely Marshall is going into raptures over some crappy pants.


----------



## Melyora

Noooo Colton >_< Don't name me that!


----------



## Cam1

Awww Dizzy XD


----------



## Melyora

PokeCam420 said:


> Awww Dizzy XDView attachment 57813



Awwwww! He even looks cute doing that!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump. :3 Keep on posting those hilarious pics, guys!


----------



## Ami Mercury

I think I am going to regret naming my side town "Uranus"...because.....

Julian: I love being in Uranus!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Ami Mercury said:


> I think I am going to regret naming my side town "Uranus"...because.....
> 
> Julian: I love being in Uranus!



Me: PFFT... HAHAHA!
Julian: What? What did I say?
Me: Y-you said Uranus! *rolls around on the grass laughing head off*
Julian: ?


----------



## Ami Mercury

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Me: PFFT... HAHAHA!
> Julian: What? What did I say?
> Me: Y-you said Uranus! *rolls around on the grass laughing head off*
> Julian: ?



I am not a very big fan of the whole "Your Anus" "Uranus" thing. I just find it in this context to be really funny in an awkward, do to they way they say this.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I've had a few/peculiar moments with my villagers. Some of them include:

-Victoria giving a paw-print wall to Shep, which he desperately tried to give to me just moments later. He inevitably succeeded, but then I decided to send it back to him in a letter. He was none the wiser about his 'certainly-not-regifted paw-print wall'.

-I sent Kyle a letter gushing about 'how the raven pole was perfect for him because of the symbolism of the wolf and raven'. He sent me a letter stating that the emotion of my letter brought tears to his eyes. It was more comedic than anything. And you wonder why I love Kyle so much?

-Soleil was in my town to 'eat prunes and yell at kids. And she's out of prunes'. Just a quick quote I loved.

-Pierce thought my blue marlin was worth the MPV Tee he and Muffy have been trying to sell me for weeks now. Speaking of, that's another incident: the fact that they're trying to give me MPV Tees. I think they have some sort of conspiracy together.

-In my town, I have an alt: Maxwell, who has an Exotic Wardrobe, which sits empty. Once, out of intrigue, I decided to open it as my mayor. The resulting text? 'What has been seen cannot be unseen'. So my mayor's afraid of empty wardrobes?

-I gave Erik, who, may I note, is a deer, a deer scare for his birthday (I had TTed ahead, and decided to drop in). He loved it.

-So I was walking by Deli when I noticed he had a flea. I caught it for him. Went into Re-Tail, sold it, came out... and he had another flea. Just five minutes later.

-Another moment is the constant puns I give to my villagers. Kyle and Victoria both greet me with 'Howl-lo there' and '"Hay" there' respectively, and Victoria's catchphrase is 'hayday'. I also gave Erik the greeting of 'Hello, deer' (spelling intended).


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

but it is the most perfect hiding spot!


----------



## Campy

Haha, oh Marshal.. May not have been the most practical hiding spot, but it's by far the funniest I've seen!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ZeldaSylveon said:


> View attachment 58020
> but it is the most perfect hiding spot!



That's so adorable!
Here's another funny thing I found out while doing some research. Fang and Lobo are wolves. On Halloween, they're scared of werewolves. So in other words, THEY'RE SCARED OF THEMSELVES.


----------



## Ami Mercury

Just for the record, I did not name it Uranus just for that. I wanted to have 2 Sailor Moon towns, one for the Inner Senshi and one for the Outer Senshi. Since Haruka/Sailor Uranus is my favorite Outer, that is why I made her the mayor and named it Uranus.


----------



## mayor-jess

I had bad luck and kept tripping as I ran on my pathway. I faceplanted into some flowers and they died


----------



## MoeTheCatFan999

I was talking to Midge, and apparently she wanted to change her catchphrase, which was the rodstripe that she obtained from Rodney (I know it's a bad catchphrase, I ran out of ideas when I told it to Rodney). Midge told me that Rodney pointed out how she says it too much. And he still had that catchphrase.


----------



## JellyBeans

Funnily annoying would be now, as I'm stuck on 99% approval rating. Ugh.


----------



## Rosie Moon

Zucker: "You're so mysterious, Mystery."

Also in a letter from Marina, she thanked me for letting her visit my house and sent me a gift that she said would suit my house. The gift? A trash can. Thanks, Marina.


----------



## twisty

So I changed Henry's catchphrase a few weeks ago...


----------



## Le Ham

Sorry, I had to.


----------



## kbelle4

Moose had a complete meltdown because I told him Tammy was more likely to win an arm wrestling match =/ I'm sorry dude jock or not you can't take down a bear as a mouse.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ChooChooMuffin said:


> View attachment 58129View attachment 58130View attachment 58131View attachment 58132View attachment 58133
> 
> Sorry, I had to.View attachment 58134



I love the "Just like a genie" one!

- - - Post Merge - - -


You have a brain?


----------



## Delphine

*Guys, guys... don't fight... You're both freaks in your own personnal way. You're creepy.*




*Are you talking about her being pregnant or what?*


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Spoiler: Photo Dump!



It's time for...
_*THE PITFALL PHOTOSHOOT!
*_

(Ignore the main part and look at the background.)


Same there.





I think Sprinkle is onto something here...


Dotty found a wonderful belonging of Marshal's on the beach.


Pancetti is quite the strange villager.




This was in the Nintendo town.  Don't you agree her house is the stuff of dreams?


I thought I should screenshot that sweet secretary saying this.  Now can _I_ actually be the mayor instead of you?


And last but not least, from when I paid off my mortgage last month. c:


----------



## Imitation

When I walked into a very pleasant streetpass house to find this in the basement




0_o


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

^ BWAHAHAHAHAHAH I literally just peed my pants


----------



## Delphine

Voltz09 said:


> When I walked into a very pleasant streetpass house to find this in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o



XD Gee people this is a kid's game! 
Some people are... Quite imaginative I must say


----------



## Wildroses

That basement is quite possibly the most awesome thing I've seen on this forum. I'm regretting making my basement the bathroom and laundry.


----------



## Delphine

I think the most awkward part is how you can't put any expression on your character when visiting a Streetpass house.
So here you are, in this creepy basement, with wide open eyes and a little smile on your face...


----------



## Brackets

That's the best thing I've seen on this thread, it's actually funny


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Voltz09 said:


> When I walked into a very pleasant streetpass house to find this in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o



You just made my day.


----------



## MC4pros

Voltz09 said:


> When I walked into a very pleasant streetpass house to find this in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o



Omg! XD Quite creative, really.


----------



## Kernel

One of my most favorite villager conversations.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## MadisonCrossing

Voltz09 said:


> When I walked into a very pleasant streetpass house to find this in the basement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o



Oh jeez. 
I found these photos that I never saved in my folder (yes, I have a folder specifically for all my AC pics, who doesn't?), and decided to share it.




I ship O'Hare and Dotty 
And I don't know why those attachments are popping up   Dotty was talking about Hazel and Marshal though.  I ship them too!


----------



## PaperCat

Aurora started calling my mayor "genius". It is highly amusing.


----------



## Xyle

one time Clyde tried to trade his trash can for my golden stag. i accidentally said yes


----------



## The221Believer

I wish I had a screenshot, but the conversation went like this: 

Julian: So, Lucille, I hear your birthday wish was "I wish Julian would move in". How's that coming?
Me: (_Oh, Julian, dear, it's a good thing you're pretty_.) It's already come true...

It was very silly.

Edit: He keeps doing it, too. To my mule: "I hear Lucille wants...umm..."I wish Julian would move in". I can't do anything to make it come true, but I hope it does!" 

Julian, luv, you already have done. And he is the only one of my villagers who even mentions it ever. xD


----------



## Nim

Once Bones asked me for a piece of fruit because he 'was too tired to shake a tree' or some excuse like that and then went and shook a tree immediately after...


----------



## holes

I think I post too much on here...
 Perfect use of a catchphrase
 This concerns me slightly...
 Erm... well then...
 Half as fashionable 
 No. I don't find fruit 'beautiful' as such.

 She's right behind us.
 Bottle caps.
 Wow. Just wow xD
 I really don't think pandas are supposed to look like koi.
 I'm pediophobic... Thanks AC! :/
 I wonder who with... seeing as you're always sending me love letters *glares at Julian*
 French fries for breakfast.
 Erm... how about no?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

When Bertha transports to the other side of her house during WI-FI due to the lag. It's so funny when villagers become 30% heavier on Wi-Fi.


----------



## chromedome

I think Rowan has a crush. You can't see it but he was doing the heart emotion in the last one.




A couple weeks ago, Hamphrey somehow got to the 'secret' beach. He maybe has a wetsuit I don't know about?



He was down there for a while


----------



## Imitation

chromedome said:


> I think Rowan has a crush. You can't see it but he was doing the heart emotion in the last one.
> View attachment 59595
> View attachment 59596
> View attachment 59597
> 
> A couple weeks ago, Hamphrey somehow got to the 'secret' beach. He maybe has a wetsuit I don't know about?
> View attachment 59605
> View attachment 59604
> 
> He was down there for a while
> View attachment 59600
> View attachment 59601
> View attachment 59602



And poor Hamphrey was never seen again ;(


----------



## Jam Colour Crystal

Lol


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

Here are a few more moments I've noticed:

-You may remember that I mentioned that my villagers seem to be engrossed in a fad: Bunny Shirts vs Blue Diamond Tees. Recently, Shep (who happened to be wearing one) gave me a BTD. I think he's trying to get me to join Team Deli.

-Because it amused me, I let Victoria start calling me 'shmoopy'. Now everyone's doing so. It's fine by me: I need a good laugh whenever I boot up my town.


----------



## spCrossing

Spoiler: Oops...


----------



## nard

sp19047 said:


> Spoiler: Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59618
> View attachment 59619
> View attachment 59620
> View attachment 59621
> View attachment 59622
> View attachment 59623




xD


----------



## Imitation

sp19047 said:


> Spoiler: Oops...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59618
> View attachment 59619
> View attachment 59620
> View attachment 59621
> View attachment 59622
> View attachment 59623



Haha!
Did everybody all get mad simultaneously? xD


----------



## spCrossing

Voltz09 said:


> Haha!
> Did everybody all get mad simultaneously? xD


Yes, and that's hilarious.
Except the Punchy, Moe, and Margie....dey get sad. :C


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Um...


----------



## Reindeer

Ruby... How can you be this lazy?


----------



## PaperCat

MadisonCrossing said:


> View attachment 59636
> Um...



lol stuff like this happens all the time. usually asking to gift something, when said villager is right there.


----------



## Vizionari

I think Bunnie is trying to hate on me. First she gives me a garbage can in return for the perfect FOREIGN fruit I give her. The next day, I get a letter from her, saying this would look perfect on me. Guess what's attached? A moldy shirt -.-


----------



## Imitation

I can see it now xD


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I let Shep nickname me Turkey.


----------



## Imitation

Voltz09 said:


> I can see it now xD




Dem amateur Photoshop skills xD


----------



## nard

Voltz09 said:


> Dem amateur Photoshop skills xD




.-. Chrissy's ripped.


----------



## mahkala

I just looked in Nates fridge a found a lovely bed... 
"Dose he sleep in here sometimes?" 

I don't even..


----------



## Cam1

It was Pietro's birthday, and he said, "I have a feeling we could be more than friends..." And then I clicked a, mildly weirded out( I'm a guy). He proceeded to say, "We could be BEST Friends!" I just started laughing. I'm an equalist(believes in equal rights for everyone) and all, but it was kinda creepy at first.


----------



## Clefable

Jeremiah gave me a frog costume as a gift once. Never would have guessed he was hiding his identity...


----------



## Holla

I posted this on my own thread back in May, but I figured some people would enjoy it on here as well! ^.^



> *So, a few weeks ago I was hanging out in my friend's AC:NL town. Inside one of her houses I found a bathroom, which included a toilet and it gave me an idea...*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click for a Good Laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the date, she is a major time traveller.
> 
> 
> *I hope I brightened your day lol. My friend sure found it hilarious!*


----------



## Imitation

Holla said:


> I posted this on my own thread back in May, but I figured some people would enjoy it on here as well! ^.^



omg XD
One time Kabuki asked me to go fetch Kyle this one time and he said this for fetching Kyle for him
"Here, take this *toilet* ive only used it once, im sure you can put it to good use" xD


----------



## The221Believer

It's law in Baker to buy every detective hat that appears.

Wouldn't you know it, the detective hat is the item that gets me my Labelle mannequin.


----------



## kwark

Astrid and Skye were having an argument. This is what Astrid said when I talked to her.



It reminds me of Ganon from the Zelda CD-i games.


----------



## Xyle

your not wearing pants
 ok.....


----------



## Explosivo25

Please don't...


----------



## AllisonCypress

Explosivo25 said:


> View attachment 62800
> 
> Please don't...



Oh wow.  I forgot that they said that.


----------



## Mullac1128

The time I set Camofrog's catchphrase to "I'm drunk".


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

WHO DID YOUR GRAMMAR?!


He's onto me...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Apparently buying a cake for one bell is a criminal price.


----------



## Melgogs

When Katrina announced I'd have good love luck for the day, only to be constantly pinged and harassed by Kyle and ignored by everyone else. Every time I'd come out of retail or my house, I'd run into him only for him to ping me again for really silly reasons ("Do you think I like red flowers or yellow?"). He pinged a total of 6 times in about 15 mins (I counted!)


----------



## CrazyCat42

For about a week I kept burying pitfalls and trying to get Truffles to step on them. Every single one of them was, at some point, set off by me. I seriously felt like Wile E. Coyote. I'd set up these awesome traps and then fall into them myself.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

CrazyCat42 said:


> For about a week I kept burying pitfalls and trying to get Truffles to step on them. Every single one of them was, at some point, set off by me. I seriously felt like Wile E. Coyote. I'd set up these awesome traps and then fall into them myself.



Ha ha!


----------



## Camillion

Geez guys, y'all are makin me wanna get another copy of Wild World! I don't have anything too amusing other than Julian spreading his unicorn germs all over me x-x


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

I will post a picture of it soon, but a camper (i forgot her name) said "I'll sell you my prized potty at a low price!" or something like that.


----------



## Ryoshiko

People seem to be talking more about embarrassing moments than necessarily hilarious ones.

I dunno if there have been any embarrassing moments in the game. I sometimes get embarrassed at what my villagers say, like when mac started calling me bra as if he was dog the bounty hunter or something. Although I guess what's more embarrassing is when other people see your letters or hear the catchphrases that you've given to the animals.

Case in point: I was annoyed at Mac calling me bra, but then when he asked for a new catch phrase my mind went blank and I had him say "dawg" and then my husband saw that and was not impressed at all, he was like "i'm kind of disappointed that that was the best you could come up with" ... *embarrassed*


----------



## Wildroses

Marshall decided to get rid of some bells today and I happened to be holding a piece of furniture. He ended up saying: "Ok, so you get 600 Bells and I get your Lovely Bed." 

My reaction was: "Sure, here you go...Wait...Did Marshall just try and pay me to sleep with him? And I said yes? AAAH Why didn't I take a picture of that!? Curses!"


----------



## OmgACNL

I dropped my ds and cracked it once because a tarantula jumped out and scared me


----------



## mattyboo1

Coolio15 said:


> Today Puddles asked me to deliver a package to Deirdre...
> Who was right next to her, looking at us while we were talking XD



my villagers do that to me all the time! even when they are standing right next to each other I still have to deliver the package.


----------



## Explosivo25

Freya did that all the time in my old town. It got to the point where one of my friends said she really needed glasses.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

This happened a few months ago, and I completely lost it. I laughed so hard because it's so accurate. xD


----------



## starlark

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 18358
> I think it was a misspelling...



Precocious IS the right spelling. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's a word, I mean. A different word from the two you thought Tutu said xD


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

ElysiaCrossing said:


> View attachment 65453
> 
> This happened a few months ago, and I completely lost it. I laughed so hard because it's so accurate. xD



Wow, that's so true!  (In the world of Animal Crossing, at least).


----------



## spCrossing

*BY DA POWAH OF FORTUNE COOKIEZ*


----------



## CuteKatie

Jarrad said:


> Probably when Kapp'n released gas on a boat trip... (I kid you not)



WHAT!?! 0.0


----------



## spCrossing

HazelBaytree said:


> WHAT!?! 0.0


I kid you not, that can happen.


----------



## AllisonCypress

CrazyCat42 said:


> For about a week I kept burying pitfalls and trying to get Truffles to step on them. Every single one of them was, at some point, set off by me. I seriously felt like Wile E. Coyote. I'd set up these awesome traps and then fall into them myself.



Awesome  But that happens to me all the time too...at least in Wild World it did. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

She's talking about the Nooks, isn't she?


----------



## kyasarin

for some reason it wont let me attach pictures but there was this one time Hamphrey was playing hide and seek with me and Whitney wanted to talk to me. The frame just happened to be Hamphrey peeking from his hiding spot in the background while I was talking to Whitney. It totally looked like he was creeping us! Its hilarious!


----------



## KKMikkalson

Um, well...there's some right behind you


----------



## KKMikkalson

Well, if that's the way you feel...awkward...


----------



## D.L. Yomegami

In which Eloise fails to notice that it's thunderstorming. 

Okay, she was actually talking about Mabure's Beautiful Town ordinance, but it was still funny.


----------



## Jade_Amell

He was so worried I had to give him a perfect cherry.


----------



## Melgogs

*Fashion shenanigans!*

So I love when my villagers wear my designs, it's really sweet of them and I like when they call me an aspiring designer but then some unfortunate fashion mishaps happen too...

So Olivia and the Marshmallow both wear the same design. Marshmallow looks cute and Olivia doesn't look too bad:




Then we have Coco wearing a dark girly shirt with a bow and lace:



But then...



Maybe I should be the one calling you a princess, Chief...



Yes, I know <3



Yes, that pink dress right next to you would look lovely on you!

Also Flurry happily calling out shenanigans looks so cute <3



And this should be my siggy cus it's spookily accurate:


----------



## violetneko




----------



## AllisonCypress

KKMikkalson said:


> View attachment 66489
> 
> Well, if that's the way you feel...awkward...



You know me too well XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



violetneko said:


> View attachment 66820



What??  Duhh! XD If we didn't have a sky, we wouldn't even exist!


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms

Curt just said I have something to give you a super toilet! He then said it made me think of you. I'm thanks


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I gave Wart Jr. a King Tut mask for his birthday. I just found it up for sale in re-tail. Guess he didn't like it after all.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I remember in my old file that I reset because I misplaced the game and never found it for two months, Fang asked me if I would participate in hot yoga. Joking around, I said I would participate. He said I should demonstrate to him sometime. 0_o


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Which one? You, me, or the one in my pockets?


----------



## mahkala

✿ i don't have a screen shot of it 
but once twiggy was skipping around my town singing thrift shop 
(it's currently my town tune.) 
with a shovel in her hand. it was really cute. 
; u;


----------



## AllisonCypress

mahkala said:


> ✿ i don't have a screen shot of it
> but once twiggy was skipping around my town singing thrift shop
> (it's currently my town tune.)
> with a shovel in her hand. it was really cute.
> ; u;


Awwe! :3


----------



## SharJoY

Gumball said:


> View attachment 7279. XD thats pretty funny!



OMG!  I spluttered my drink out of my mouth when I saw this one.


----------



## littleporkchop

evilonion said:


> Yesterday, Naomi suggested that I check on Caroline because she is sick. T&T was closed for the night so I couldn't buy medicine, but I went to check on her anyway. Sure enough, she's sick. I talk to her, and she exclaims about my bee sting then proceeds to hand over some medicine so that I could take care of it. I just handed it back so she could get better!



I have to remember that! That is some good advice.


----------



## Classygirl

I posted this on a similar thread but it never stops being funny, I wish I knew how to go through all my screenshots multi carts and see what I got and what I didn't but...
   When Marshall was here I dropped by his place finding Sparrow was visiting, so I talk to Sparrow and he says "Oh look, Marshall has his Sloppy couch out. I guess he must be having a girl over later..." I was like...what. Laughed so hard, Sparrow says things off the cuff I have never heard before winning him a place in my heart as best jock and I have never liked them.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Omg, Shari is a cannibal.


----------



## Archangel

Timmy, this is just a shopping cart you had in the back


----------



## regigiygas

this happened yesterday






and this happened the day before







AND THEN THIS






there are probably more but that requires searching and I'm lazy.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I lied I wanted to post more








AND THIS




HE LATER WENT ON TO SAY HE REGRETTED EATING A LOT OF BURRITOS AND I WAS JUST



OMFG


----------



## Archangel

Timbra please be more aware of your surroundings


----------



## regigiygas

and this:






my reaction:


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

When I said I wanted to build a club on Main Street...this isn't what I meant.


----------



## WhitneyLover

Spoiler







I just found them funny. xD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

For a No 4 shirt?!


----------



## Camillion

"Pietro looks kinda like a Rainbow Trout, right?!" Yeah, they're both rainbow. Thanks for the observation, Tammy.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, one of the villagers I hate is Gwen, the penguin with lots of makeup. So when Croque wanted me to deliver a present to her, I found it was a citrus tee. It looked horrible on her, and I told her that. Telling it to Croque, he said this: "Well, it's not the clothes' fault! Even the best clothes can look bad on the worst model! GAHAHA!"


----------



## Bravedart

Why did I laugh so hard when this happen?


Why hello there


I always have my axe out in the most funniest moments


I love when villagers have their eyes half open xD


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~

I always think it's funny when villagers ask me to run and grab someone for them.  By the time I get back to the villager's house, they talk about such funny things.  I also like playing hide and seek.  I like how the villagers peek out from behind their hiding places.  One time Kyle boasted about a 'super secret hiding place'.  He was hiding behind my town bell.  It was so obvious.  xD


----------



## Shydragon

Once I was playing hide and seek. Everyone hid behind their own house XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I was once talking to Croque when he was about at the bottom of the bridge and I was in the middle. He was looking up at me. It was so cute!


----------



## spCrossing

*IT'S SCIENCE...*




um....




*......
...LOLLY.....*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Butterflies...in THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## abcd1233

I've had several instances where an animal asks me to deliver something to another animal standing one or two steps away from them. Once I had Ankha ask me to bring something to Agent S that had been left at her (Ankha’s) house. Agent S was literally standing right behind Ankha appearing as though she was listening to the exchange. It made it look as though Ankha was incredibly petty and immature. You know how children will say “tell so-and-so that I’m not speaking to them!” 

It made me chuckle.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 68213
> When I said I wanted to build a club on Main Street...this isn't what I meant.



Egbert said that to me today too x3


----------



## Radda

The rotten fruit Dialogue is the best.


----------



## JayTrain

I remember I caught frank's flea, and 2 minutes later he pings me asking me if I could buy the flea I picked off of him. Who knows the flea and frank must of grown attached. Well the flea was attached onto frank so there you go


----------



## Imstillyourzelda

I got a very risque fortune from Katrina I already posted about in this thread already, post #358

And I have some silly screenies too ^-^





"Hey, you guys smell a well around here?"



And Bunnie has some high standards.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

^Smell a well. Clay is a poet. XD


----------



## kwark

I visted Bianca the other day and I had a alpine wall in my inventory. Bianca asked if she could have it, while she ALREADY has one!


----------



## kwark

Apparently GracieGrace enjoys a little game of Hide and Seek too 
Also I passed the fourth fashion check. So soon I will have my T&T Emporium.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> ^Smell a well. Clay is a poet. XD



And he didn't know it.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Phil forgot something at Croque's place, and I went to deliver it to him. The thing he forgot? A CHERRY. WHICH I HAVE A TREE OF. And he said he already bought another one. I got nothing as a reward.
NOTHING IS EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED! MINUS ONE CHERRY IS EXACTLY WHAT I WANTED.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So today, I finally got an upstairs room for my house. While making the second floor look nice and pretty, I see Croque's name above a text box saying: "Katie, where are you?! I thought you were home!" I could imagine my character looking out the window of my new room saying: "HELLO! I LOVE BEING A JERK!"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This just happened. Croque said he's reminded of something in the fall. When he was a kid, he'd gather up the leaves around his yard and then eat some sweet potatoes. The potatoes were the reward his mother always gave him for getting chores done. Some days, he'd help out without being asked. Then he's like: "Wait a sec, my mom totally tricked me! Gah!"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So apparently Kabuki is a MAC user. And he doesn't mind if the hardware gets cold, either.


----------



## tobi!

u no she ded


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Norski said:


> View attachment 69044



That one has been posted already... -.-


----------



## tobi!

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> That one has been posted already... -.-



Sorry, I just can't seem to find the time to go through all 130 pages to make sure they haven't been posted yet.
MY BAD


----------



## ChocolateChips

This happened to me a month ago so I was playing ac one day and I was walking about then out of nowhere i see deena who mysteriously moved here without me knowing and then the next day she's gone.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I know it's not a screenshot, but it's still funny. I found the most unlikely dancer in Club LOL...


----------



## AllisonCypress

Shydragon said:


> Once I was playing hide and seek. Everyone hid behind their own house XD



For reals? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



sp19047 said:


> *IT'S SCIENCE...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *......
> ...LOLLY.....*


That's...not weird? XD


----------



## spCrossing

*WHITNEY NO PLS STAP*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, last night, I found a scorpion in my town for the first time. I didn't have my bug net at the time, so it ran off...straight into the river, helplessly flowing to the river for its untimely demise.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

And I found another scorpion, net less, it went off into the river.


----------



## violetneko

One time I swung at a Tarantula, missed, and then it chased me half across the map XD 
It then tired out and I snuck up and caught it :3


----------



## vobot

Yesterday, Joey asked me to come over and that I should lead the way because he didn't know how to get home from where we were. We were standing right in front of his house. I just had to turn around and click the door. It was a far and gruesome trek.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Wow, on the bus ride home from school, I found three scorpions and one tarantula, all four of which attacked me.


----------



## Manzanas

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Wow, on the bus ride home from school, I found three scorpions and one tarantula, all four of which attacked me.



How did three scorpions and a tarantula get inside a bus without anyone noticing then? That's horrible, where are you from? I never had an encounter with a tarantula, but I saw a few scorpions on some occasions, but the ones here aren't very harmful, so it's ok. You just feel numbness in the worst cases.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Manzanas said:


> How did three scorpions and a tarantula get inside a bus without anyone noticing then? That's horrible, where are you from? I never had an encounter with a tarantula, but I saw a few scorpions on some occasions, but the ones here aren't very harmful, so it's ok. You just feel numbness in the worst cases.



I meant in the game. I was playing my game on the way home from school.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Croque gave me his picture yesterday after I gave him the moon!


----------



## Miss_Tisa

The other day I was delivering a package to Elvis.He stated he had already bought another one because he forgot he had asked Stitches to get it for him,so he sold it to me for 500 bells.
When I opened it,what did I get?None other than a fancy doll.Lol


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

sp19047 said:


> *WHITNEY NO PLS STAP*



Aww, I like the art!


----------



## cb987654

Dotty once asked me for a sea bass. specifically a sea bass. Ok, should be easy enough right? I COULD NOT CATCH ONE. I ended up catching a ton of stingrays which I can never find any other time. I finally caught one and gave it to her. she was super happy and said she had to give me a fitting gift. a trash can. a flippin trash can. at the same time, it was hilarious because some one in the game finally recognizes the worthlessness of sea bass.


----------



## doveling

whoops didn't belong here aha


----------



## Sawdust

Mott just asked me who the strongest person in town was. I've had that dialogue a couple of times before so I always pick a different option from the obvious one. This time it was Gigi, and Mott replied... "What? I meant strongest muscles, not strongest body odor!" MOTT YOU'RE RUDE


----------



## Manzanas

Sawdust said:


> Mott just asked me who the strongest person in town was. I've had that dialogue a couple of times before so I always pick a different option from the obvious one. This time it was Gigi, and Mott replied... "What? I meant strongest muscles, not strongest body odor!" MOTT YOU'RE RUDE



What do you think Gigi, the snooty frog, smells like?


----------



## Sawdust

Manzanas said:


> What do you think Gigi, the snooty frog, smells like?


Like flower bouquets.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So this morning I was shaking some trees and found a beehive. Ran to the nearest house, Croque's, and he was sleeping. DAMN IT, CROQUE!


----------



## violetneko

I always scope things out before I shake trees. Another good method is save/quit/reload XD


----------



## CuteKatie

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> So this morning I was shaking some trees and found a beehive. Ran to the nearest house, Croque's, and he was sleeping. DAMN IT, CROQUE!



Next time you get bees, save and continue! XD


----------



## lazuli

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> So this morning I was shaking some trees and found a beehive. Ran to the nearest house, Croque's, and he was sleeping. DAMN IT, CROQUE!



people constantly complain about bee stings but i just catch them. it's not that hard.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

cosmonaut said:


> people constantly complain about bee stings but i just catch them. it's not that hard.



The problem was I didn't have my net with me at the time.


----------



## evoxpisces

I sent a present (a loveseat) to one Butch the other day and got a letter in the mail today saying thanks for the present and that he had sent me something in return...which happened to be the exact same loveseat I gave to him!! Note to villagers: Never regift to the person you got that gift from!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So today I was at the island, and I saw a shark's shadow. Right when I started to reel it in, I was saying to myself, "Watch this be a whale shark." Guess what it was? A _WHALE SHARK_. My luck and jinxing nowadays...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~

I was uploading pictures from my ds to my computer and found some stuff.
Can I just say, Kyle is great?











When they fall in pitfalls I can't help but laugh (also I don't like Becky, she should move already)





Kiki is so cute when she's mad!  It's silly xD





And then this happened









And these are my silly moments in AC.


----------



## AllisonCypress

ChocolateChips said:


> This happened to me a month ago so I was playing ac one day and I was walking about then out of nowhere i see deena who mysteriously moved here without me knowing and then the next day she's gone.



 Maybe it was her spirit coming to curse your town XD Just kidding.  But that's kinda odd...


----------



## Vizionari

Lol, this just happened now. Hamlet was talking to me about Mint and Rosie having a feud, and then up at the corner of the screen, I saw Mint and Rosie having a conversation, and then they came out all angry. It was so funny xD


----------



## Kitsuneko

I found these to be pretty funny.


----------



## Vizionari

Kitsuneko said:


> I found these to be pretty funny.



To Resetti: HA!

Maple is so adorable x3


----------



## ChocolateChips

I used to have canberra in my town until she moved. Then one day i saw her at mainstreet and until shes still there every day its like her soul is haunting my mainstreet


----------



## Lepidoptera

The fact that every time my towns town hall bell goes off my family all think its the front doorbell.


----------



## hiiragicrossing

I spent almost 2 hours looking for the second snowball to make the last of the snow family for Snowtyke and I FINALLY found it wedged between two trees...wait...no...it was Marshal's head. I'm so sorry Marshal D8


----------



## TehyaFaye

Phoebe visited my house recently. Took her upstairs to my Creepy set room, and...




What really makes this hilarious to me (apart from how sinister I look mid-blink) is that Phoebe is scared of skeletons. Apparently not that one!


----------



## Melyora

hiiragicrossing said:


> I spent almost 2 hours looking for the second snowball to make the last of the snow family for Snowtyke and I FINALLY found it wedged between two trees...wait...no...it was Marshal's head. I'm so sorry Marshal D8



Ohmygosh so brilliant! ='D I laughed out loud.

I've only got Marshal since yesterday, and this is what I came across today:




Marshal suggesting something and then Pango O_O Pango, why are you thinking that? Did you... sleep over?

Marshal is already making conquests in town, apparently.


----------



## Vanila

Ava asked "What of this topics concern you the most"
     Quilsons Hair (Yuup)
     Hoppers Jokes (Yuuupppp)
     Freya's Wardrobe (Wait.. what o.o?)
     Sheldons Future (...)


----------



## AllisonCypress

Wow, all of these are hilarious!!  I just can't reply to them all! cx


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

My friend has freya in her town and we have a running joke that Freya's on crack, cause one night she said something about seeing a UFO and then proceeded to explain that a UFO was an unidentified floor orange. 

So then today she got bored and changed her greeting to, "Want some crack?" 
And then this happened too. XD


----------



## hiiragicrossing

Chief had fleas and I was going to try and pick them off with my net, but I was standing too close and then this happened...

You sure it's not something else there, buddy? XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So about a week ago, Croque asked me to get a cherry, which was the only fruit I didn't have in my town. I said no because I wasn't going to visit any towns that day. A couple days later, Purrl asks me to deliver something Croque lost. Guess what it was? A FLIPPING CHERRY.
And today he tried to sell me the cherry for 1600 Bells. NOT HAPPENING.


----------



## Nunnafinga

"Hey,Timmy....how much do ya want for that Derwin over there?"


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 75173
> 
> "Hey,Timmy....how much do ya want for that Derwin over there?"



DERWIN: THE ACTION FIGURE.


----------



## Bcat

ElysiaCrossing said:


> So then today she got bored and changed her greeting to, "Want some crack?"
> And then this happened too. XD
> 
> View attachment 73803



PFFFFFFFTTttttttt priceless. xD


----------



## Vizionari

Not my image, but it's funny.






look in the distance


----------



## toadsworthy

Today I got a random letter from Julian saying that he thinks my name is so R&B... his heart was telling him so
My name is Iggy and my town is Azalea, after the white rapper! it gave me chills and I laughed so hard


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The fact it took me five hours to move into a town with two of my Dreamies to start with.


----------



## Milleram

One time Hamlet gave me a hamster cage as a reward for doing a quest. XD Here's the tumblr post so you can see a pic.


----------



## GameFaceClive

I was doing some landscaping and chopping down trees when I got stung by bees. Then I was told that Bud caught a cold. 

I go to see Bud and he offers me medicine (aww), which I promptly offer back to him! And of course, he acts all surprised, "Medicine? For me?"


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

But I was trying to talk to you, Shep! Anyway...your presence is priceless... <3


----------



## fashions

Hmm lets see:






Ankha's on catnip and Kapp'n's dealing.

----

But on a (slightly) more serious note:











Can't believe these boys watch Sailor Moon too!


----------



## Vizionari

fashions said:


> Hmm lets see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ankha's on catnip and Kapp'n's dealing.
> 
> ----
> 
> But on a (slightly) more serious note:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe these boys watch Sailor Moon too!



Ha, that's actually pretty funny (and cute in the last two)!


----------



## AllisonCypress

MeghanNewLeaf said:


> DERWIN: THE ACTION FIGURE.


XD priceless.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vizionari said:


> Not my image, but it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look in the distance



Ha ha ha XD Rudy (is that him?) is just like "Uh...are you okay, Lolly?" cx


----------



## Nunnafinga

AllisonCypress said:


> XD priceless.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha XD Rudy (is that him?) is just like "Uh...are you okay, Lolly?" cx



I think that's Poppy in the background.She seems to be getting a kick out of Lolly's predicament.


----------



## Vizionari

AllisonCypress said:


> XD priceless.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha XD Rudy (is that him?) is just like "Uh...are you okay, Lolly?" cx



That's Poppy


----------



## fashions

Vizionari said:


> Not my image, but it's funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look in the distance



^ I didn't think Poppy was going "are you okay Lolly". I thought she was hiding herself and her axe behind a tree and going "IT'S TIME LOLLY".

Poppy just looks evil there. |D


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I have a few beutiful moments in my town:

What an odd number of bells...

Something tells me you need that more than I do

I lived in Hell briefly...

Acting squirrely much?

I can't do it... I JUST CAN'T DO IT HAMLET

do you like it?

_fall_


----------



## Octopi_Kirby

Thanks a lot, Maple.


----------



## fashions

I don't have the screenshot for it, but Ankha asked (made) me go give Bluebear something she left at Ankha's.

I gave it back to Bluebear, and she said "Oh wow! She didn't have to wrap it! That's so nice! But her wrapping skills sure are shoddy. "

I told Ankha that when she asked me what happened, and she said "Bluebear said WHAT about my wrapping skills?! Ha! When she dresses like THAT!"

Ooooh cat fight.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

AllisonCypress said:


> XD priceless.



My extremely rare moments of humor.  Both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Sonny Resetti

It's not that funny. But I hate it when villagers are inside their house, and they ask me to get some fruit from a tree TWO STEPS AWAY. Lazy animals...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

A few days ago while it was raining, it only took me TWENTY minutes to catch a coelacanth.


----------



## Brianstorm

Naughty Zell







- - - Post Merge - - -



All-Star said:


> It's not that funny. But I hate it when villagers are inside their house, and they ask me to get some fruit from a tree TWO STEPS AWAY. Lazy animals...



Still can't get over Rosie asking me for a horse mackerel when she keeps one inside her house


----------



## Leela

Just thought I'd bring back some of my favourites from this thread. I have screenshots saved on my computer XD

View attachment 75871


----------



## Marmoset

Julie said:


> View attachment 6419
> 
> View attachment 6420
> 
> Thanks, Biskit. Means a lot...



Houston we have a burn, repeat a burn.


----------



## GameFaceClive

Soleil: Would you consider buying my extra coconut?
Me: No I don't need it.
Soleil: Darn, what am I going to do with 2 of these? I guess I can wear them as earrings.


----------



## AllisonCypress

Nunnafinga said:


> I think that's Poppy in the background.She seems to be getting a kick out of Lolly's predicament.



Ah, thank you  I'm not the best with villagers sometimes XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MyLifeIsCake said:


> I have a few beutiful moments in my town:
> View attachment 75514
> What an odd number of bells...
> View attachment 75515
> Something tells me you need that more than I do
> View attachment 75519
> I lived in Hell briefly...
> View attachment 75521
> Acting squirrely much?
> View attachment 75518
> I can't do it... I JUST CAN'T DO IT HAMLET
> View attachment 75524
> do you like it?
> View attachment 75525
> _fall_



PERFECTION XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MeghanNewLeaf said:


> My extremely rare moments of humor.  Both a blessing and a curse.



:T sure....... cx


----------



## Vizionari

Leela said:


> Just thought I'd bring back some of my favourites from this thread. I have screenshots saved on my computer XD
> 
> View attachment 75871
> 
> View attachment 75872



lol! I hope Marina doesn't feel embarrassed ;D


----------



## xLittleDreamsx

My Funniest Moment Was When Dr.Shrunk Told One Of His Jokes And It Sorta Went Like...

Dr.S "So The Other Day I Saw One Of My Fans...
He Said 'Hey Your Work Is Awesome! I Watch It Every Night When I Can't Sleep!'
I asked Him Why Did He Watch It When He Couldn't Sleep. He Said...
'Your Show Puts Me To Sleep"

&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833; 
omg tooo funny...


----------



## Rasha

this is the price you pay for having too many wolves:
-----------------------------------------------------------
best love story ever?









:3







aand this one made feel a little uncomfortable XP


----------



## TaskBarR

Today Bluebear just gave me her bed.
????!!!!?
BLUEBEAR
WHERE WILL YOU SLEEP?!!!!!


----------



## Nunnafinga

Would a hamster cage be considered a mobile home for Graham?Hmm.......


----------



## Vizionari

Umm...Pekoe? You're fishing the wrong way.


----------



## Eline

Nunnafinga said:


> View attachment 76777
> 
> View attachment 76778
> 
> Would a hamster cage be considered a mobile home for Graham?Hmm.......



AWH THAT IS SO CUTE THE FIRST ONE.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I found all of these on Miiverse, by the way.


If you can't tell, there's no way to get to this beach except to swim...
So then how did YOU get here, Chief?!


You're turning into Eggman!


----------



## CainWolf

Deirdre gave me a deer scare in the mail today.


----------



## Renegade

When I first started playing, Bill gave me his super toilet.
I don't know why this keeps happening


----------



## pika62221

I like the gym-worn toilet that Antonio sold me- strange thing to be wearing to the gym, don't you think, Antonio??


----------



## CainWolf

Sparro's hints for Toy Day are pink and doll, I'm not judging him or anything but this tough little bird jock wanting a pink doll made me chuckle.


----------



## snapdragon

I don't know if it's most hilarious material but Julian has cracked me up a number of times since moving-in a few days ago! He pinged, ran over to me and exclaimed that I NEEDED to come over! So I agreed, I spoke with him and he shyly told me that it was "kind of weird" having me at his house! XD Adorably awkward...!


----------



## spCrossing

Why is this so hilarious?


----------



## pika62221

Quillson- I just saw his baby pics!!


----------



## Wildroses

CainWolf said:


> Sparro's hints for Toy Day are pink and doll, I'm not judging him or anything but this tough little bird jock wanting a pink doll made me chuckle.



My Roald wants a pink doll too. Could this be a bird jock thing?


----------



## Alyx

Pekoe just told me that she recently met "Muffin from My Butt"


----------



## Sonny Resetti

Meh, like it could get any dumber.


Look at the rest of the house and you'll see why it's funny.


NO WAY, WHEN?


And I should care because?


Um, okay.


Do you want my fist in your face, little monkey?


----------



## Ichigo.

merengue has no chill


----------



## RainyCat

Caption this XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> *IT'S SCIENCE...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *......
> ...LOLLY.....*



OMFG LOL


----------



## x_Blathers_x

i don't even know my most funny moment. hmmm.. ah yes! it has nothing to do with the characters but when i was on the island with my friend the timer was on 2 seconds and she peed herself because she was catching a butterfly that kept flying away.... xD


----------



## Akina

Stitches asked what I was thinking of his look and when I told him it was cute, he asked if I thought he was some kind of stuffed animal.. Well, yeah, Stitches. That's kind of your thaaaang, you know?


----------



## CainWolf

I opened a sleek dresser in Roscoe's home and the caption said "Ahh, such a manly way to store things!" followed by "...A makeup case is just sitting here covered in dust!" Don't get me wrong, I'm not judging Roscoe at all here but those two captions put together like that cracked me up.


----------



## MadisonCrossing

We need to bring this thread back!  I loved looking through it ; o ;


----------



## Khaelis

Earlier today I tripped over onto dig spot and when I got up I fell into a Pit Fall.


----------



## PlasmaPower

Drift asked Rolf to act like a baby to prove that he was once one. Rolf did what he was asked, and Drift left the conversation depressed.

There was also one where Bob made Chevre do the "I'm sorry" dance.


----------



## Velarniel

So, this happened. Good job, Roald.


----------



## Khaelis

I had this happen this afternoon. I found it amusing.

View attachment 91009


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## tumut

When Mira asked Doc why he always talks about butts. I'll post the screen cap whenever I find it. I think there were a few others but that's the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## CrossAnimal

Filbert just told me that he wants my nickname to be "Cookie".


----------



## kittencat

I don't have that many funny moments, but...

I set Pierce's catchphrase to "in bed", which provides hours of entertainment to those with the sense of humor of a 12 year old boy.




Also, in my old town, my villagers decided to nickname my mayor "Lil B" entirely on their own. Antonio started it and then everyone started doing it. I miss that town so much.


----------



## 64BitGuy

It was the middle of summer and I was sprinting back to my house after going to watch K.K. Slider. I happened to be holding my Bug Net. Long story short, a Tarantula chased me all the way back to my house and then he got me. Scared the daylights outta me. XD


----------



## Dae Min

I tried pushing Peanut into a pitfall, but fell in instead.


----------



## AllisonCypress

Vizionari said:


> Umm...Pekoe? You're fishing the wrong way.



...How does that even happen? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



pika62221 said:


> I like the gym-worn toilet that Antonio sold me- strange thing to be wearing to the gym, don't you think, Antonio??



He actually just gave me a super toilet today...


----------



## Gardevoir

Tammy: I still have the first letter you sent me! It's my dearest memory of you!
Letter: I WILL KILL YOU IF YOU KEEP COPYING CATCHPHRASES GET OUT OF MY TOWN 

Later she sent me a shanty rug xD


----------



## pika62221

ForgottenT said:


> HeYo. I though it would be fun if we all posted some of the hilarious things that happens in animal crossing.
> I?ll go first.
> View attachment 6403View attachment 6404
> Oh the irony xD


Yeah, that's one of the little things Treehouse did, because I can confirm after getting the same item in my Japanese game, and the same villager type to visit, they do NOT say the same thing, it's a Treehouse addition.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AllisonCypress said:


> ...How does that even happen? XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> He actually just gave me a super toilet today...


Easy trick to do, call them with the megaphone when you see them standing on a river edge holding their pole, they'll turn wave/bow, and when you come back, they're still facing that same direction they were when they waved/bowed only with their fishing line cast. Nice little oversight in programming!


----------



## Vizionari

Um...


----------



## StrawberryCream

It's not often I have any lol moments in my town, but a couple days ago Merengue thought I was a scary monster because I was wearing the red-horned hat.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## ArtsyDreamer

One time, O'Hare was talking about trains, and then he said "Don't tell anyone! My train obsession is a secret!" ...and Shari was standing right behind him XD 

Another time, I caught a flea off Punchy, and he said that as his way of saying thanks, I could keep it as a present... and the very next moment, he wanted to buy it back 

And then there was the time I caught a flea off Bluebear, and she said "I'm so relieved you caught that pest before anyone ELSE saw it!" ...and she was surrounded by villagers XD


----------



## CJODell62

Jarrad said:


> Probably when Kapp'n released gas on a boat trip... (I kid you not)


"...Garrr. May need to batten down the hatches on the ol' poop deck."


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

There's the moment last night when I got a flea off of Eloise...then Croque pinged me to try and buy it.
Um, dude, I ain't selling you any bugs; YOU'RE A FROG. YOU'LL EAT THEM.


----------



## Serif

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 138733View attachment 138734View attachment 138735View attachment 138736View attachment 138737View attachment 138738View attachment 138739View attachment 138740View attachment 138741View attachment 138742View attachment 138743View attachment 138744View attachment 138745



That's beautiful


----------



## mintellect

1980 Something Spaceguy said:


> View attachment 39410
> why didn't you let her do it? D:



This would probably confuse someone playing the game who's actually 11... Like me.

I found a similar picture somewhere but it was Whitney saying, "I wanted to put 666 candles on there as a joke, but I was voted down"
...Whitney...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## PeeBraiin

*cries because I don't remember any*


----------



## Miele

Not sure if these are funny but wynaut


Spoiler




Mr. Red Kawaii Ogre


A true masterpiece


----------



## CainWolf

Anyone ever have a villager give you a brief personality quiz to figure out what will make you happy? First time that happened to me the answer was a knife, which is disturbingly true considering the fact that I actually collect swords and daggers and other weapons irl.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

From my old town before it got corrupted...


----------



## mintellect

CainWolf said:


> Anyone ever have a villager give you a brief personality quiz to figure out what will make you happy? First time that happened to me the answer was a knife, which is disturbingly true considering the fact that I actually collect swords and daggers and other weapons irl.



I think I got a jackhammer once. Now that I think of it, that would make me happy to hit people I hate with a jackhammer...
But that's not the way ladies and gentlemen handle situations. The proper way is to SETTLE IT IN SMASH...ing people with jackhammers.


----------



## Arabelle

Did you guys know that Fang is scared of werewolves?? xD

Screenshot from Halloween...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Arabelle said:


> Did you guys know that Fang is scared of werewolves?? xD
> 
> Screenshot from Halloween...



He and the other cranky wolves are scared of their own kind. XD


----------



## Arabelle

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> He and the other cranky wolves are scared of their own kind. XD



Yeaa and when I tell him he's a wolf he gets mad too. LOL

"So, if I was an animal what would I be?"
"A wolf"
"....That's what I actually am!!!!"

lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

No.


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 139878
> View attachment 139879
> No.



Heh.....my Gaston's house actually looks better now than when it was new even after being in my town for two years and buying many pieces of miscellaneous furniture from me.I think his original house should come standard with cockroaches.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Nunnafinga said:


> Heh.....my Gaston's house actually looks better now than when it was new even after being in my town for two years and buying many pieces of miscellaneous furniture from me. I think his original house should come standard with cockroaches.



Only a couple things changed in his house: He replaced the kiwi tee with a classic table, which he put a love tester on that he bought from Re-Tail, and his bed he replaced with an amazing machine. Thought it would be fitting to have some sci-fi objects in his cluttered house.
Oh, I gave him the amazing machine in a letter... I don't even know why I wrote it.
"Dear Gaston,
You. Me. Bed. Now.
-Katie"
Is THAT why he got rid of his bed?! XD


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Only a couple things changed in his house: He replaced the kiwi tee with a classic table, which he put a love tester on that he bought from Re-Tail, and his bed he replaced with an amazing machine. Thought it would be fitting to have some sci-fi objects in his cluttered house.
> Oh, I gave him the amazing machine in a letter... I don't even know why I wrote it.
> "Dear Gaston,
> You. Me. Bed. Now.
> -Katie"
> Is THAT why he got rid of his bed?! XD



Yeah, he's scared of you.

How did he respond?


----------



## Nunnafinga

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> Only a couple things changed in his house: He replaced the kiwi tee with a classic table, which he put a love tester on that he bought from Re-Tail, and his bed he replaced with an amazing machine. Thought it would be fitting to have some sci-fi objects in his cluttered house.
> Oh, I gave him the amazing machine in a letter... I don't even know why I wrote it.
> "Dear Gaston,
> You. Me. Bed. Now.
> -Katie"
> Is THAT why he got rid of his bed?! XD



Yup.Gaston is a retired porn star and he wants to get away from stuff like that.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

XD


----------



## Cynicmatic Matt

Not that long ago, Flurry wanted me to deliver a present to Skye.  Little did she know that she was literally standing right outside her house when she was in and could have easily done it herself just by walking a few feet.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Magic Marshmallow said:


> Yeah, he's scared of you.
> 
> How did he respond?



He hasn't sent a letter back yet. TIME TRAVELING TIME! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, timetraveled one day forward and here's his reply...

"To Katie,
Your letter made my day. Thanks for that! Sometimes letter writing can be a very peaceful activity, so I approve! Ignore my bad handwriting!
-Gaston"

...okay then. XD


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 141077
> View attachment 141078
> View attachment 141079
> View attachment 141080
> View attachment 141081
> View attachment 141082
> View attachment 141083
> View attachment 141084
> View attachment 141085
> View attachment 141086
> View attachment 141087
> View attachment 141088
> View attachment 141089



You'd help him find an appropriate outfit for the bedroom


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ThatRandomMayor said:


> You'd help him find an appropriate outfit for the bedroom.



BUT HE HAS TWO SHIRTS RIGHT THERE ON THE RIGHT! XD


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> BUT HE HAS TWO SHIRTS RIGHT THERE ON THE RIGHT! XD



I think he would look better in some nude-homme fashion *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## GurglingT

Cyrano just begged me to exchange my brown cicada for his flat screen tv. He was thrilled. AC logic. Haha


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So, truth is I'm a bit of a jerk when it comes to the Retail flea market. Anything I put up, I make the price 10,000 Bells, and drop it by ten percent every time someone doesn't buy it because it's "overpriced."
So Naomi walked in and saw my common bed. Priced at 9,000 Bells. Encouraged her to buy it. SHE DID.
And THAT'S how I paid off my loan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatRandomMayor said:


> I think he would look better in some nude-homme fashion *wink wink nudge nudge*



STAWWWPP!!! >////////<


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> So, truth is I'm a bit of a jerk when it comes to the Retail flea market. Anything I put up, I make the price 10,000 Bells, and drop it by ten percent every time someone doesn't buy it because it's "overpriced."
> So Naomi walked in and saw my common bed. Priced at 9,000 Bells. Encouraged her to buy it. SHE DID.
> And THAT'S how I paid off my loan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> STAWWWPP!!! >////////<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> STAWWWPP!!! >////////<



NEVAAAAR
Gurl you know its true


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

ThatRandomMayor said:


> NEVAAAAR
> Gurl you know its true



>////////////<


----------



## louise23

that is cute


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

louise23 said:


> that is cute



...stop. >////<


----------



## ThatRandomMayor

When I get Beardo Imma post some stuff here


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl

I didn't catch a picture, but Marshall asked me to give a present to Agent S as an apology for an argument. It was a Heart Tee. It was strangely adorable.


----------



## mayorcarlie

Calm down Rosie...


----------



## fruitofbob

im laughing so hard at deena what the frick HAHAHA


----------



## The Pennifer

A weird and funny conversation with Pietro: 

Pietro and germs




Get them off!!




Gross!!!


----------



## mintellect

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> So, truth is I'm a bit of a jerk when it comes to the Retail flea market. Anything I put up, I make the price 10,000 Bells, and drop it by ten percent every time someone doesn't buy it because it's "overpriced."
> So Naomi walked in and saw my common bed. Priced at 9,000 Bells. Encouraged her to buy it. SHE DID.
> And THAT'S how I paid off my loan.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> STAWWWPP!!! >////////<
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> STAWWWPP!!! >////////<



The max you can charge for something and they have a chance of buying it is 9,999. The max chance of a garenteed buy is four times the suggested price minuus one, but it must be 9,999 or under.


----------



## Apogirl02

Scoot, talking (****) about the new character that my brother made in my town : 


_"He is as kind as he is ugly.. And it hurts just looking at him !" _


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So while hunting for a tarantula, I ran into Gaston and Mira having a conversation...
And now Mira is expecting me to describe the kind of cute that best describes Gaston...
The only options are ugly cute and scary cute...
PLEASE KILL ME NOW. I CAN'T DO THIS ANYMORE.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Croque, you suck at this game. -.-


----------



## visibleghost

i thought this letter was pretty cute :>


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Wildroses

Sprinkle asked for a new catchphrase that was sparkly fresh. I gave her the catchphrase sparkly fresh. Sprinkle said she couldn't have come up with a better one herself.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

GOD DAMN IT, GASTON.


----------



## Taj

Zucker, youre joking


uuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


No comment


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Throwback Thursday was yesterday, so I'm gonna show every funny moment from my SD card!


----------



## pafupafu

i don't even remember how this happened


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

neester14 said:


> View attachment 143960
> No comment



This one made me laugh xD


----------



## mogyay

finding beau up here


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## CainWolf

I can't tell if Phoebe and Whitney are best friends or if they hate each other. Phoebe said Whitney mocked her lack of furniture, it was particularly odd considering the Phoebe and Whitney in my town actually have a lot of the same furniture. A few days later Phoebe claimed that Whitney looked like a pale chub and I should catch one for her to do a side by side comparison to make sure we aren't being invaded by fish... Either that was the most elaborate insult I've heard in the game or Phoebe is completely nuts. A few days after that was Phoebe's birthday and guess who was celebrating with her?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

LET ME LEAVE THIS HERE AND BE ON MY WAY


----------



## Elo

The famed Virmire Yellow Umbrella Gang


----------



## Wildroses

Punchy came to visit my place this morning. While I was showing him he said: "Oh, a rococo vanity? You wear makeup then?" I keep a makeup case on a table directly next to that rococo vanity. Wow Punchy, I can't hide anything from you.


----------



## Miele

I took this a couple of months ago but it's still one of my favourite screenshots ever lol


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Gaston's words of wisdom.


- - - Post Merge - - -

Clay being adorable.


- - - Post Merge - - -

She's right there...


----------



## CJODell62

Just a few minutes ago, Anchovy, my little lazy bird, told me he put stickers on his face and that made his face really itchy. Then he told me not to try it for myself, as it's a bad idea. But can you imagine how cute he would look with stickers on his face and beak?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

LET ME JUST LEAVE THIS HERE AND BE ON MY WAY.


----------



## Knopekin

My friend gave Graham the catchphrase 'racism' and I kind of forgot about it until he suddenly gives me his "right platform" and says "I think you could really use it, racism!".

Donald Trump would love it.


----------



## The Bell Eater

LOL. these are so hilarious!


----------



## CJODell62

mogyay said:


> View attachment 144015
> 
> finding beau up here


How did he even get up there?


----------



## naelyn

More of constant moments with Chrissy. She is always there ruining everything. She scares bugs away. Pings at worst times when im doing something else and stands in my way. God I hate her.


----------



## Dinosaurz

God these posts are hilarious...
Lmao nothing like that ever happens to me.


----------



## Sereniela




----------



## Watchingthetreetops

These are wonderful.


----------



## Zeldaspore

Just now Dizzy asked for a new catchphrase,and I chose "get out".Then he said"I can't wait to walk up to everyone and scream "get out".I'm like "wut".


----------



## cornimer

Sereniela said:


> View attachment 145076
> 
> View attachment 145077
> 
> View attachment 145078



The last one...XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

These are all great.  I only read two pages but I'm grinning so hard.  XD


----------



## MD Fey




----------



## cornimer

MD Fey said:


> View attachment 145990



WHAT??  Did that actually happen?  

That's hilarious.  XD


----------



## Chris01

I was trying to fish a huge fish and walt pinged me! little bugger


----------



## PaperCat

lol ok Drago


lady dreambro xD


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## Mandymom

Cally said one day she wanted to be the mayor of her own town. Also she heard the town's biggest cupcake was baked on her birthday many years ago. Someone needs to put that on a quote wiki!


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I'm sorry, but I feel like after a year this thread needs to return.


----------



## Fitolink




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

This right here is all we need.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bump.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

...bump.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Notice he is saying Me Meow... and he is a unicorn







I ship these 2










this is funny if you know what i am like... I love Ankha for various reasons...





I just picked a flea...

















The Sad realization i play ACNL all day


----------



## CinnamonCrab

for some reason, this gif I made like two years ago makes me howl with laughter. I don't even remember the context


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Cucco said:


> for some reason, this gif I made like two years ago makes me howl with laughter. I don't even remember the context



kinda looks like she is dabbing or its zooming in on her privates


----------



## CinnamonCrab

MayorJudyOfZootopia said:


> kinda looks like she is dabbing or its zooming in on her privates



omg no I meant to do a face zoom but I got lazy


----------



## calico103

I'll post ACNL stuff too, but currently I'm remembering having really weird reasons for villagers getting mad at me in GCN.

As also recounted in another thread somewhere, Ribbot got mad at me for not liking muscle cramps to the point of actually being mad and refusing conversation (which is doubly weird because I'm not sure robot villagers even HAVE muscles to get cramps in).

Then there was Axel in my current ACNL town who asked me to meet at my house at a certain time, so I went there five minutes early, which kinda halted a visit from my friend. I waited for like 10 minutes after the appointment time, so I finally gave up and went outside to look for 'im. Cue "Wow you jerk I went to your house at exactly the meeting time and you weren't even there."


----------



## MeGuMiku

Julie said:


> View attachment 6419
> 
> View attachment 6420
> 
> Thanks, Biskit. Means a lot...



well at least you were a good one lol xD


----------



## Bobsbabe

I find it pretty hilarious when villagers give me a present and then later they come up to me asking to buy it


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Never would've guessed, Ganon.


----------



## N a t

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 188499
> Never would've guessed, Ganon.



OML I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN AGES. I totally forgot all about Rocco and Croque until this post lmao


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Bone Baby said:


> OML I HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN AGES. I totally forgot all about Rocco and Croque until this post lmao



I know, it's been a while since anyone posted on this, so I assumed this thing was dead for a while...


----------



## N a t

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I know, it's been a while since anyone posted on this, so I assumed this thing was dead for a while...



I guess is was dead. I never have anything to post, but I loved going through it whenever I was bored lol


----------



## dawsoncreek

It's funny how Diana asks me to deliver a package to T bone and he's standing right next to her..


----------



## Snowolf2001

bobthecat said:


> View attachment 15008
> yes, we lost..



Hey, do you still want Diva? I have her in my town, and she is up for grabs. PM me if you want to.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I think this one explains itself...


----------



## Poogle1093

BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> I think this one explains itself...
> View attachment 189308


I know this has been dead for awhile, but...
Hahahaha, OMG.  That is hilarious.


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27

"Do you have one of those vroom vroom thingies?" "Those scare the heck out of me!" LOL! the look on his face priceless xD and who knew Ganon was afraid of something even Vacuum Cleaners! Hahaha!


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27

*Harvey's Cans xD*

 Uhhh.. No Thxs Harvey And I Defiantly Don't Want Your Bags Nether lol XD


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27

I Think we would do fine without you Nook. You are the same as Redd ripping us off paying pricey loans on our houses when it's really stupid of why we are paying you. We should of got Lottie and the rest to take over not you. never you! lol XD


----------



## Pun of Nentown

Their faces...


----------



## Tee-Tee

~What a thoughtful present ~

~What are you suggesting Kidd?~ 


~Maybe you should wait until she leaves lol~

~This could have many different meanings lol~

This thread is a bit dead so here are some of the most interesting tings that happened to meh.


----------



## AlanRickmanFan27

it wont let me post some pics here that some of my villagers sent me in the mail but heres one of the funniest moments that happened to me lol xD
My Hero, Victoria!
You saved me! In my dream last night, 
Isabelle was 40 feet tall and destroying everything! It was so scary.
Even if it was just a dream,
I got this to thank you.
-The Brave Knight Sir Zucker

LOL! Zucker gave me a robo chair. haha! xD


----------



## Loriii

whenever I see something worth posting in the 'dirty screenshots' thread.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

So Ganon came to my house two days ago and commented on all my rare Zelda furniture. Yesterday he sent me a letter with a gift, commenting that his gift isn't as rare as my furniture.
His "not so rare" gift was his picture. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## Wolfie

(I know this thread is not as active, but it was the thread that led me to this forum for the first time and it is hilarious so I have to post in it.) 

Today I fell in a pitfall right in front of Spork, and he knew of it because he was reacting all concerned over me. A few seconds later after I get out I go talk to him, and I have a shovel in my hand. The first thing he asks me is if I plan on burying a pitfall and talks about how he hopes I don't because he doesn't like falling in them. Thanks, Spork.

Don't know why it merged.


----------



## Bubblebeam

​


----------



## AccfSally

Sally wanted to come over to my house while I was in the middle of playing hide N seek, look at Caroline in the background.  Note: I just realized the picture is out of order.




Villagers pinging at me when I have Isabelle following me. (Look at Sally lol)


Also the villagers wanting you to deliver a gift to a villager standing right beside them.


----------



## CaramelCookie

That's an elaborate insult, Freckles.


----------



## John Wick

Rasher: How about you trade me your coelacanth, for my awesome dapper shirt?
Me: Uh.. otay.

......

I thouht he'd stop me! :-/

Rasher is no longer with us.


----------



## Bubblebeam

CaramelCookie said:


> View attachment 198951
> 
> That's an elaborate insult, Freckles.



Even funnier if your chars name was dad. Hey dad you're so old you looked like part of the museum. XD


----------



## Voldecourt

Hamphrey the hamster just gave me a hamster cage for getting him some fruit. Bit awkward, lol.


----------



## amazonevan19

Epona asked me to bring Alfonso to her within an hour. Ok, no problem. Little did I know the tribulations...

After not finding him ANYWHERE in town, I went to Main Street, and he was there! Problem was, he wouldn't follow me from Main Street to her house. So I had to wait until he showed up in town. 

He was on the beach.

I have a lot of palm trees planted, and because Alfonso is lazy, he would take two steps and then refuse to move. I would lose sight of him, which continually prompted the annoying "I CAN'T SEE YOU" and "WAIT UP" dialogue. When I FINALLY got him to the ramp up off the beach...Alfonso promptly informed me that we were getting too far away from Epona's house. 

Literally the ONLY way I could drag Alfonso's lazy ass to her house was up that ramp. 

...........   

I was PO'd at first but then just laughing at the silliness of the whole situation later on.  I can't get too mad at Alfonso anyway cuz I love him.


----------



## Pun of Nentown

Lately, Felicity has been adopting things Lolly's been doing, in my town. As a matter of fact, if I have to do something that has to do with multiple villagers, they always refer to one another. Headcanoned as sisters. Anyway, Felicity decided to swing by my place. she decides to stay overnight. Lolly ends up pinging me, and has me deliver a package meant for Felicity. It was a present for me. I gave Felicity a piece of furniture, recently. She gave me her pic. I think I can sum up what's been happening in my town, behind my back, lately...


----------



## John Wick

I had just bought the Toy Hammer, and had no idea you could actually hit the villagers.
Long story short.. Sylvia pinged me, I clicked on her to talk, and accidently bashed the crap out of her.


----------



## John Wick

*My Dear Eunice*

Loves my old bananas. O_O


----------



## amazonevan19

I started to go fishing today to try and find some good-sized carps, black bass, or sea bass for the tourney tomorrow. Second reel in the ocean nets me a coelacanth, and the first river fish I got was a catfish (new entry for me). 

So, when I hunt common fish, I get rarer fish, and when I hunt rarer fish, I get an unrelenting sea of commons. :\


----------



## Voldecourt

Um, Paula? You and Grizzly are both bears.


----------



## Bubblebeam

I love this dialogue from the lazies. I've read it multiple times already but the innocence never fails to make me giggle. 



​


----------



## ForgottenT

Oh, my old thread got revived, awesome


----------



## 5cm/s

This encounter always makes me laugh


----------



## Bubblebeam

​


----------



## AccfSally

I forgot this happened once in my current town Vista two years ago.

Marshal stands over it while it was going off.


----------



## Wolfie

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 200657
> 
> I forgot this happened once in my current town Vista two years ago.
> 
> Marshal stands over it while it was going off.



This made me crack up. Poor Marshal. 

For me what happened made me chuckle. I wasted bells playing a game with Chevre in the campsite. I wound up being stuck with a pepper mill for 4,000 bells. I went to sell it at Re-Tail and I already knew I lost a lot because no villager would buy something worth 200 bells for over 4,000, so I set the price to 1,000 and decided to see what would happen. Carrie walks in and is looking at it, and she says she's tempted but she isn't sure because she needs to do grocery shopping. Thinking she'd say no but wanting to mess with her anyway, I clicked the option "Who needs food?" and it actually convinced her to buy it. I laughed because of that option working on her but felt bad because she has a kid lol


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Sorry no pics at the moment, so I'll have to tell them as best I remember, but a couple of funny stories...

I'm the non-mayor character in my boyfriend's town, and he and I were switching off playing a couple of days ago.
I had just bought a cat-cap that day, and was happily wearing it all over town. One of the animals commented on my "great fashion sense" while I had that on. ^_^  Later that day, I ran into Camofrog, who's become a good buddy of mine since I've been playing, and he said "Whoah - a cat cap! For a minute there, I thought you were a real animal!".  As the conversation continued, he mentioned having seen the mayor just a short while ago, and that he "could barely tell the difference between us" (which is hilarious to me because our characters look and dress _completely_ different, besides being different genders in the first place!); after which he remarked "All you humans look alike to me anyway" or something to that effect, then laughed like "Gah-hahahaha!!"  I about died laughing myself. 

Update: Got one! Different day but same convo.





Then last night Katt said something funny to me out of nowhere; she was talking about how she couldn't understand how Graham and Cube were such good friends, as they didn't have that much in common. She then announced "It must be a bromance thing".   

And today, I was finally initiated into the villagers' ritual toilet gift-giving; as Merry told me she was "cleaning her house, and found out she had two of these (i.e., a potty!)", and thus _had_ to give one to me. She then made the remark that she should always just buy two of everything "so we can be just like twins".   {Literally right after that, she ended up giving me a really cool shirt, so I guess I can deal with receiving a used potty!}

I love this game and these villagers! ^_^
And this entire thread, basically!


----------



## MochiACNL

Muffy's comment on my lady-stache 
?\_(͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)_/?


And when kapp'n's wife ate all his snacks


----------



## crowley

this one is hilarious because diana thinks she can talk about me behind my back what a rat

- - - Post Merge - - -



also this bc she looks so happy handing me mold


----------



## cindersinned

I did an errand for Sparro and he gave me a _cow skull_ in thanks. You're... welcome...?


----------



## Wolfie

So glad this thread was revived. I have a lot, some with screenshots.
So I had Butch ask me for some fruit to cure a stomachache...um I don't think that is gonna help you at all Butch. Butch also asked me for some fruit when he was standing right next to a Persimmons tree...
There was also that time when Cookie was talking about how she had wore makeup and had Spork come visit her, and Spork thought it was candy so he tried to eat her face. Heh, I miss Spork a little bit. 
I believe I posted this elsewhere, but during the bug-off I saw Soleil sneaking up on a ladybug, so I ran by and scared it away to mess with her, then felt bad because she actually got mad XD
Some of my greetings and catchphrases are funny but also a bit messed up. I made Soleil's "Hamstersareyummy" for a while, Mira's "Dumbbunny", Carrie's "Kangaballs", and Fauna's current one is "Ohnoheadlights!" I also give some catchphrases based on my personal ships. I know for a fact Cookie and Butch got a thing for each other, heck he was the one who showed up at her birthday party the other day, so I made their catchphrases "I love Butch" and "I love Cookie." Soleil also seems to have a thing for Mira, so I made catchphrases for the both of them as well based on that. 
Mira asked what kind of pet I thought she should get (um okay) and when I said rabbit, she started bashing rabbits. Way to be racist against your own kind, Mira. 
Speaking of that...

This made me laugh because um Butch, you are an animal. His response to my answer though, was priceless. I missed getting a screenshot of it, but I responded with, "a nice dog!" to which he responded, annoyed, "Wow way to be imaginative, THAT'S WHAT I AM!" 

I guess Mira is blind...
Speaking of Mira, she sold me a fake painting the other day that cost me over 4,000 since I didn't know villagers could sell fake paintings too, so I got my revenge. 

I kept hitting her for a while after that XD

Poor Isabelle, in denial that no one wanted to show up for a ceremony for a bench. 

Lloid is just there, mocking me. 
And finally...

That's what she said.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Kidd Kat's face when I throw bird seed at him.

- - - Post Merge - - -

See? See? See?! They all have those stupid pink number four shirts!


----------



## EvieEvening23

*Sorry if there is no picture, I went through the text way too fast to take one.

So Julian wanted to play hide and seek, and I won. As a reward he gave me a makeup case. I wonder if this is the secret to his good looks...


----------



## Kuromi-sama

So, yesterday (6/20) was my BFF villager Graham's birthday, and I gave him the orange tie-dye tank since orange is his favorite color. He said something really sweet, like he would treasure it _forever._ Then later that day my boyfriend, the mayor, stopped at his party and gave him the EXACT SAME SHIRT (I'm not sure whether to mess with me or him?!). Guess what he says? "Oh, I've already got one of these, so now I can get rid of the _old _one and replace it with this one!"  

Me: "Why you little..."  
Mayor: "Mwahahahah!"


----------



## spoonfork

This happened two nights ago. Earlier Twiggy said she would make a synchronized swim team of fish.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Idk but this made me laugh suuuuuper hard at the time


----------



## GreatUsername

Well, Marcel asked to buy a yellow-bar tee while already wearing one...


----------



## Nunnafinga

GreatUsername said:


> Well, Marcel asked to buy a yellow-bar tee while already wearing one...




Yeah...it must be a lazy thing.


----------



## Nyogsothep

This happened today.

Edit: I'm on my phone and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Pun of Nentown

So remember that post that I said that there's a bit of a rivalry between Felicity and Lolly?






Mi petit bonbon, talk some sense into your sister...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

The things I send my hated villagers in Wild World.


----------



## NormalVillager

Frigas obsession with me laying down paths, I was laying paths in my town plaza and friga followed me everywhere. So I went to the town hall [center of map, plaza is bottom left] and she followed me there. I was creeeped out but it was funny.


Also, Papi, a lazy villager was out waking at 1AM. I talked to him and he wanted me to get him a cherry then he went in his house to sleep.


----------



## BrinaLouWho

Oh Clyde...


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Oh, Rolf, I can make that dream of yours happen.


----------



## Ably.Saucey

Titi said:


> View attachment 48022
> 
> View attachment 48023
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 48024
> 
> View attachment 48025
> 
> View attachment 48026
> 
> View attachment 48027




AWWWWW!


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

*Blanche:* Monty and Caroline aren't a couple yet...
*Me:* *Sees Monty flirting with Lolly* Pls


----------



## fruitbroker

i have two.

so, around the time i built my new room in my house, merengue asked if we could go to my house. so i had her over, but the new room only had common wall, common floor, and a basic trash can. and she says,
"your room is just filled with your personality, tyler. it's great!"
i beg your pardon?

and then recently, cherry comes up to me, asking if i want to buy her treadmill. so i said yes, and bought the thing. then almost instantly, phil pings me. so i respond, and he says something along the lines of "hey, i heard you have a treadmill. is this true?"

i stg there's some sort of villager black market going on behind your mayor's back.


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

*Creates a new character* 
*Villager asks to come over*
"Oh this room is so you!" 
I think she's trying to say I have no soul.
Oh goddammit I just read the comment above me 

One time a villager asked to trade their mint gingham tee with my throne. HAAHAHHAHA SO FUNNY no.


----------



## WinterSadie

Lolly wanted me to take something over to Rosie, who was right there stalking our conversation, no steps needed.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I have officially lost all hope for my villagers.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

The mayor got treated to more than just Island Hospitality on this trip...






- - - Post Merge - - -

Girls don't burp - Duh!!!


----------



## Kuromi-sama




----------



## tifachu




----------



## Kuromi-sama

^ That is so cute; _and_ hilarious.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

tifachu said:


>




It just cant be helped...


----------



## tifachu

Hahaha! I love it! he's so cute, looking ready to strike a kill at any moment


----------



## sleepydreepy

I always think its so funny when snooty villagers give you a gift and then are like "don't like it? well the trash can is right over there..."

I also love it when Tom asks me, "If I were an animal what would I be?" and if I choose "a nice cat" he gets mad and says "that's what I am!!" like ???? yes Tom what were you thinking lol

Also I recently got a heartfelt letter from another villager with a present attached to it, and when I opened it, it was a trashcan...xD


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Not my image; found this on the Internets, but I found it hilarious and wanted to share:


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

I invited Nana to come over to my house. Once she's done visiting, I redecorated my house for a while, but then minutes later she came back.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

So, one day after exchanging the usual good-morning-type pleasantries, Zucker had this to say:






I LOL'ed. I love that little guy.


----------



## rbell2915

Sorry bonucci...


----------



## totakek

4 animals all gather simultaneously on this one bridge, change into the Anytown duck shirt, then disperse while casually whistling the first line of All Star by Smash Mouth.

...I think I just witnessed the creation of a gang...


----------



## freshmanmayor

Once, my mayor was cutting down some trees and then Stitches pinged me. He ran up to me as I swung my ax and I hit him in the head with it. I was so horrified that he would react to it or worse, have his head chopped off, but he continued standing there, head attached. I almost gave Stitches _stitches_. After that, all I could think about was this:


----------



## Pun of Nentown

Somebody has been getting really thirsty in my town. Of course, you all know who I'm with.


----------



## QueenDallas

well, there's always that moment when isabelle insists on having the pwp ceremony and no one shows up because you paid it off on the same day you started it


----------



## IcySetsuna

considering she said this in front of cookie


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Another fun villager conversation here, between Bam & Robin:





{Love the face! }


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Thought I'd bring this back after five months with something that just happened in my ACGC town.
So my newest villager, Lucy, asked me to bring her a ball yesterday. (Keep in mind her house is right near the beach.) I was one acre away from getting it to her before I misstepped and let the ball go down the river. Just today, she asked me for a ball again. Managed to bring it to her this time, and she said that the ball would bring her hours of fun.
It hadn't even been ten seconds when she kicked the ball directly into the ocean.
God damn it, Lucy.


----------



## Vulpixy

So Monique was running around with a Flea (2nd time that week, mind you) and I caught it to sell at some point. About 20 minutes later she pings me and starts talking about how much she really wants my Flea (the same one I nabbed off her, mind you).

I think I need to give that cat a bath <_<


----------



## arkitty

When I went to see Julian and he was with Pango then Julian told me to not to tell anyone Pango's in his house lol


----------



## Aromatic Ambrosia

Hm... There are so many! Honestly, I would probably have to say when one of my Jock villagers talked about how he had used a cucumber for squats... I'm sorry, I have a dirty mind. It was a hilarious conversation, though, and I couldn't stop laughing. He seemed very enthusiastic and pleased with himself. He told me I should try it. I think not.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry

same gulliver, same.


... seriously?!

there was also an instance where i received a letter from kiki (i wish i could screenshot it) after i sent her a present. it read:
"To: Marina
I got a present from you in
the mail. Can I really keep it?
You're very mature. So I'm
sending you a present that
I think is really grown up!
Try it out and let me know.
Sincerely, Kiki"

i forgot what the item was, but.. that message.. it sounds pretty dirty tbh


----------



## AccfSally

I forgot about this, this happened like three years ago now.


----------



## PugLovex

Since I'm an annoyance to the town...

Flurry: Hey! can you deliver this to Hans for me?
Me: Ok!
Flurry: I knew I could count on you, powderpuff!
-waits till she walks away-
-goes into corner of the map-
-Opens up Hans Present-
Me: It's a damn shirt...fml


----------



## L0g1c




----------



## BambieTheMayor

L0g1c said:


>



This is why they always have fleas.


----------



## deuces

shockingly hamlet and marshal hang out together ALL THE TIME
and its funny because i planted flowers around their houses and theyre both so tiny that they just chat with flowers up their nose

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH and everytime my bell goes off my mom says is it church time?? LMAO


----------



## Darby

Once right after I got stung by a bee a balloon present came immediately and it was an IV drip. Then another time I wrote I was tired and going to bed on the bulletin board and on my way home a balloon present came by and it was a balloon bed. Coincidence? I think not. The game has a sense of humor.


----------



## TinyTiger

The moment I got the bean items I became a monster. I ran crazy through my town an threw beans at all the villagers I could find. The expressions on their faces was priceless. I don't know why I didn't get the beans sooner, missed out on so much fun.


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I was trying to take a photo of Lobo roasting Timmy and Tommy when I managed to snag this gem:

Look at that face, Lobo. You know that Tommy is plotting your demise.


----------



## Mayor Kera

Quite a while ago, when I was new to New Leaf, my friend and I were celebrating New Year's Eve/Day in-game. We aren't in the same time zone, so we were able to be in each other's towns for our respective countdowns to midnight. When she was in my town, she pulled out one of her tools and proceeded to smack Truffles, my pig villager, with it. I asked her why she did that and she said, "I like my meat pre-tenderized."


----------



## Enny156

BowserFanGurl1999: omg I really want Lobo in my town now 8D <3


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Enny156 said:


> BowserFanGurl1999: omg I really want Lobo in my town now 8D <3



Lobo is one of my favorites, but I'm currently hoping to get an all frog/duck town. When Lobo says he wants to move out, I'll message you if you still want him.


----------



## Enny156

I would really appreciate that! Thank you :3 (no worries if you happen to forget it/change your mind though).


----------



## martukicchi

I love this thread omg



This happened a few days ago and I found it so funny, my character finally had basic hygiene lmao


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Enny156 said:


> I would really appreciate that! Thank you :3 (no worries if you happen to forget it/change your mind though).



I'll keep a mental note. Maybe if he asks for a greeting change I'll change it to your username so I remember.
But I have a good memory, so I'm 96% sure I'll remember.


----------



## blushpeony




----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Take a wild guess, Cobb. -.-


----------



## Nunnafinga




----------



## ILikeFroakies

Cube came up to me saying that he had a fight with Cousteau. Despite Cousteau being 5 steps away, he got me to apologise. Turns out after I apologise for both, they started having a nice old chat together. I found it funny because they were the only dreamies in my town at that moment.

Another funny thing is Cesar, yes the big cranky gorilla coming up to me saying "Have you noticed Keaton and Gabi have been spending a lot of time together recenty? I'm not trying to say anything but..." That just cracked me up because of Cesar's statue


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Enny156 said:


> I would really appreciate that! Thank you :3 (no worries if you happen to forget it/change your mind though).



Hi there! Lobo just pinged me for moving out. He'll be leaving on the 26th, so hopefully you'll be active then.

- - - Post Merge - - -



He's going to become my favorite.
(fanart link: http://mrturneh.tumblr.com/post/156662597050/a-quick-swole-scoot-for-vinny)


----------



## kigut

these are some screenshots from my old town, from over four years ago



are you _absolutely positive about that beau_



you might want to. go see a doctor about that. like i know im the mayor and all but uh.


----------



## blushpeony




----------



## dimicrow

I was placing these on places I want to make natural paths (grass deterioration!). It's, uh... quite ominous...




Thanks guys, means a lot!

- - - Post Merge - - -



BowserFanGurl1999 said:


> View attachment 217851
> Take a wild guess, Cobb. -.-



He's slowly soaking up Cobbs internalized depression. I really want to make a scoot room.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

dimicrow said:


> He's slowly soaking up Cobbs internalized depression. I really want to make a scoot room.



Actually it's my crippling depression he's soaking up.
*sobs because Sponge isn't real so my depression can't be soaked*


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Diva: I heard a rumor that Cobb wrestled a bear once...and won! Do you know anything about that?
Me: Well, he is a jock, so that wouldn't surprise me.
Diva: I wonder if it was done with "bear" hands...
Me:
Me:
Me:
Me: did you just


----------



## Bcat

Bcat said:


> By far the best greeting and catchphrase combo I have come up with in this game:
> View attachment 54850
> View attachment 54851
> View attachment 54852



I'm just going to resurrect this. I'm still proud of it


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

Croque, if you dab right now, I'm going to burn my 3DS to a crisp.


----------



## Iced_Holly

Whitney: Are you friends with Bangle? She's a little shy, so it's hard to get to know her.


Whitney, I don't know what universe you're basing this on, but 'shy' is the _last_ word I would use to describe Bangle.


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

DESTROY. BUCK.


----------



## Christy.lee1989

i had a run in with Elmer this morning and i wish i had gotten pics of it. so Elmer (horse) came up to me asking if i could come up with a new catchphrase for him. i ended up saying no, he is moving soon anyways and never really liked him since he moved RIGHT in front of my house. he says something about being too weak and that being why i couldnt help him (??what??) anyways our conversation ends and directly afterwards he gets upset and i see the swirls around his head and talk to him and he tells me i need to stay away from him cause his weakness is contageous. ok no problem.
i go through my town trying to find all the fossils and maybe 2-3 minutes later i see elmer has met up with Julian (the other horse in my town) and they are talking. i go see what they are saying and Elmer is asking Julian how he gets to be so tough and says he needs some help cause he is too weak. Julian says something about sticking out your chest and letting out a big GRRRRR and thats all u need to do.

i mean i never liked him cause of how he plotted, but kinda made me feel bad that i made him so upset he had to go to the other horse in town asking how he is so tough and strong, u know?


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I don't know why I found this so hilarious.


----------



## AngelBunny

i dont know why but whenever any lazy says this, it just cracks me up


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999




----------



## Berrymia

Zell had a flea once. No big deal, I caught the flea and kept planting flowers. 3 mins later I see Zell again...WITH A FLEA. Dude, what is wrong with you, wash yourself xD


----------



## PugLovex

I don't think Hans is the type of person who wants to go shopping Dotty...


----------



## hoodathotit

Just finished reading all 5 years of this thread. Is Forgotten T still around? BFG '99 is obviously the largest contributor here. Lot of good work here and makes this a great forum.


----------



## Jordandelion

Behold this beautiful mess of legs when an octopus cops a squat.


----------



## Tri

Today Roscoe gave Olivia a flower. The part that made it _special _ was that he stole it from the yard of a villager she didn't like. Wasn't expecting that or her ecstatic reation


----------



## stiney

Tri said:


> Today Roscoe gave Olivia a flower. The part that made it _special _ was that he stole it from the yard of a villager she didn't like. Wasn't expecting that or her ecstatic reation



OMG I just saw Wart, Jr. and Pecan have that conversation on Sunday! I didn't get screenshots but it made my day.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Jordandelion said:


> Behold this beautiful mess of legs when an octopus cops a squat.




Yup,she just tucks in her six "walking" tentacles when it's time to take care of business but......where's the TP?


----------



## Vixentine

Had a convo with Hamphrey earlier today I thought was amusing. He asked if he were to be any animal which would he be? I picked mole from the list he gave. He said something along the lines of "Really? You think I'm a mole? All buck-toothed and angry all the time? YOU'RE CRAZY!"

Well... yes, Hamphrey. As a cranky hamster villager you ARE buck-toothed and angry all the time! ;P


----------



## koopasta

Octavian asked me to deliver something to Julian. Meanwhile, Julian was standing right next to me. Julian was looking at him as he asked me to deliver it.

And then Julian did the same thing, but with Pekoe.


----------



## Jordandelion

I am very proud of my ID.


----------



## Tomoe Hotaru

Jordandelion said:


> I am very proud of my ID.



I imagine that took a while, i love playing with this too^^
Well done! I?d definitely laugh if we met online and I checked your badges.


----------



## Nicole.

dimicrow said:


> View attachment 218112
> 
> Thanks guys, means a lot!



Haha, what happened to them all? Still in bed? Or, was the metal bench just not what they wanted? Seems like a right good ol' bunch of supportive neighbours you've got there.


----------

